#ubuntu-x 2007-04-30
<ubotu> New bug: #111160 in xorg (main) "Swedish keyboard layout problem " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111160
<ubotu> New bug: #111241 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "After Feisty install 5 Packages not resolved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111241
<ubotu> New bug: #110194 in xorg (main) "X error :BadDevice for Wacom with default xorg.conf" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110194
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-01
<ubotu> New bug: #111358 in xorg-server (main) "non english keyboard not considered when adding a host in XDMCP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111358
<ubotu> New bug: #110401 in xorg (main) "1280x800 ati screen copy in extended area" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110401
<ubotu> New bug: #109529 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "[nvidia-glx]  can suspend/resume once, suspending a second time hangs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109529
<ubotu> New bug: #111462 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "X crashes after gdm login with new Intel driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111462
<ubotu> New bug: #111402 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in xf86SetDGAMode()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111402
<ubotu> New bug: #111380 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "XGL causes crash when resuming from suspend with NVIDIA cards" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111380
<ubotu> New bug: #107254 in compiz (main) "totem and compiz problem (dup-of: 73471)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107254
<ubotu> New bug: #97028 in beryl-core (universe) "Video with totem and beryl (dup-of: 73471)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97028
<ubotu> New bug: #20204 in xkeyboard-config "ThinkPad Back and Forward keys do not work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/20204
<ubotu> New bug: #111562 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "fglrx driver causes crashes in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111562
<ubotu> New bug: #111597 in xkbutils (main) "machine hangs on reboot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111597
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-02
<ubotu> New bug: #13099 in Ubuntu "problems with a wireless mouse (model targus) (dup-of: 37004)" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/13099
<ubotu> New bug: #111648 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "conflicts wit xorg-driver-fglrx and nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111648
<ubotu> New bug: #111674 in xorg (main) "can't change resolution on compaq nw8240, ati driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111674
<ubotu> New bug: #33108 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics features not always available on resume from S3" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33108
<tepsipakki> bryce: ping?
<ubotu> New bug: #111257 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "totem crashes with 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' when using compiz and xserver-xorg-video-intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111257
<bryce> hi tepsipakki
<seb128> so, did you start xorg syncs and merges yet? ;)
<bryce> well, just one module, for practice... protoinput
<bryce> I put it on my people page but haven't submitted it; I need to learn more about what Timo's plans are and such
<seb128> ok
<jcristau> a few input drivers don't build with inputproto 1.4, you might want to wait for it to be fixed upstream
<seb128> I think there is a good part of xorg that can be synced on Debian
<bryce> ah ok
<jcristau> (fd.o #10262)
<bryce> jcristau: excellent, thanks
<jcristau> np
<jcristau> bryce: tepsipakki started pushing a bunch of stuff from ubuntu on git.d.o, so next time you have to update the drivers most of them can be synced
<bryce> cool, yeah he mentioned that to me last week
<tepsipakki> also some of the diff from xorg (the package) 
<tepsipakki> hi, btw
<tepsipakki> the rest of the xorg diff is still under review by gravity, I think
<tepsipakki> bryce: I know it's probably a bit early, but do you have plans for keeping the ubuntu-packaging in a VCS? I sent an email (before you were hired) to TB asking if it could be maintained in git.d.o, but it's really up to you I guess (or TB/sabdfl :)
<bryce> heya tepsipakki
<bryce> tepsipakki: since xorg itself is maintained in git, I think maintaining the packaging in git makes a lot of sense
<bryce> I've some basic git experience via nfs and cairo so that'd be fairly easy for me
<bryce> how has the packaging been maintained so far?
<tepsipakki> apt-get source; <play around>; dput :)
<bryce> heh
<tepsipakki> so git would be a wise choice, yes
<tepsipakki> bryce: I'll follow up on the mail I sent to TB and add you to CC, so that you can work it out with TB :)
<tepsipakki> bbl, dinner ->
<bryce> ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #99359 in ppracer (universe) "planetpenguin-racer does not show text (dup-of: 99158)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99359
<ubotu> New bug: #111859 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (universe) "Rotating screen doesn't change orientation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111859
<tepsipakki> bryce: about my xorg plans; first try to merge the changes appropriate for debian in git.d.o, then start syncing/merging stuff carefully. It should be quite a bit less painful compared to the previous push
<bryce> cool
<bryce> tepsipakki: I started tinkering with it yesterday, to see what sorts of pre-requisites there are.
<bryce> It seems that there is an order that things should be merged in?  I saw on your launchpad page the order you did packages in 7.2 - will it be the same basic order for 7.3?
<tepsipakki> yes, although there aren't that many changes since 7.2
<bryce> also, I was curious if we can do the modules in chunks, or if all the packages need to be merged in one go?  How bad are interdependencies?
<bryce> ah, that's good to know
<jcristau> bryce: the driver abi hasn't changed since 7.1
<tepsipakki> jcristau: are you sure, I remember it was bumped for 1.3?
<jcristau> bryce: but xserver 1.4 will have a different abi for both input and video drivers
<tepsipakki> oh
<bryce> well, to compile xserver I noticed it required newer stuff (e.g. protoinput)
<tepsipakki> failed to compile?
<bryce> sorry, configure complained about a missing dependency
<bryce> (this was the xserver from xorg git)
<jcristau> from master?
<bryce> from kpackard, not sure if that's considered master or a separate branch
<bryce> er, keithp
<tepsipakki> ok, but 1.3 in debian should be fine
<jcristau> master requires inputproto >= 1.4.2, but 1.3 should be ok
<tepsipakki> jcristau: wasn't there a plan to put server-1.4 prereleases in experimental?
<tepsipakki> when there's something useful
<jcristau> tepsipakki: I guess we'll try. There's a mesa upload in new, which was the first step, and I've started merging the packaging of the server to master locally
<jcristau> I think gravity has a build too
<tepsipakki> ok, then we could merge with 1.3 in the meantime, to shake things up a bit :)
<tepsipakki> what compiler is the default in debian, gcc-3.4?
<tepsipakki> jcristau: ^^, do you remember offhand?
<jcristau> 4.1
<tepsipakki> okay, so it's the same. Ubuntu has had a --no-ssp flag added, but maybe that's not needed anymore?
<tepsipakki> I'll check why it was there in the first place..
<tepsipakki> oops, it was "-fno-stack-protector"
<tepsipakki> I'd say drop it
<tepsipakki> here is the original bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/54726
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54726 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Random freezes in X" [Undecided,Rejected]  
<tepsipakki> sorry
<tepsipakki> bug 54650
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54650 in gcc-4.1 "GCC SSP breaks xorg-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54650
<jcristau> maybe there's a difference in how gcc is configured
<tepsipakki> of course
<tepsipakki> since SSP needs to be turned on, right?
<tepsipakki> and it was done for edgy
<jcristau> yes, it might not be enabled in debian
<tepsipakki> hum, I'll just reply to the bug and ask for testing 1.2 without that option
<tepsipakki> fedora has used SSP for a while now, and they don't seem to have that option for the server spec
<tepsipakki> not that it proves anything :)
<ubotu> New bug: #54650 in gcc-4.1 (main) "GCC SSP breaks xorg-server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54650
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-03
<ubotu> New bug: #111894 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Nvidia does not load correct resolutions for monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111894
<ubotu> New bug: #111905 in mesa (main) "glxinfo (and also KInfoCenter when selecting OpenGL) crash always when using Geforce 2 GTS with nvidia-glx-legacy driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111905
<ubotu> New bug: #111909 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111909
<ubotu> New bug: #111921 in xkbutils (main) "I have no idea" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111921
<tepsipakki> hm, maybe xorg-server-1.3 isn't such a good idea right now.. since it would break current versions of nvidia/fglrx
<tepsipakki> unless that doesn't matter at this stage
<ubotu> New bug: #112032 in mesa (main) "libgl1-mesa blender interface problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112032
<ubotu> New bug: #50768 in xorg "Strange artifacts in text fields within gtk applications in X when using nv driver" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50768
<Mithrandir> bryce: we currently have a split-out xbase-clients; do you have any idea whether we want to get rid of that or not?
<tepsipakki> some users like it that way, and there is a proposal to split the monolithic version in debian
<Mithrandir> hmm
<Mithrandir> should I blacklist it from syncing, then?
<tepsipakki> maybe for now
<tepsipakki> strange that it wasn't synced before
<tepsipakki> I mean, not blacklisted before, if that's needed now
<ubotu> New bug: #28052 in control-center "mouse sensitivity range might not be optimal" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/28052
<Mithrandir> anyway, both that and xutils are blacklisted for now.  I suspect we might want to remove xutils
<tepsipakki> right
<ubotu> New bug: #112096 in Ubuntu "LiveCD doesn't boot on HP nc8430 (dup-of: 89853)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112096
<ubotu> New bug: #112194 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112194
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-04
<ubotu> New bug: #112238 in xorg (main) "mga driver no longer will display 1600x1200" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112238
<ubotu> New bug: #112263 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112263
<ubotu> New bug: #112282 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (main) "X server hangs on logout when multiple sessions are opened" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112282
<ubotu> New bug: #112298 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "EVDEV mice driver bugs for left and right wheel buttons(RX300), not proper event appears in XEV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112298
<ubotu> New bug: #112317 in xrandr (main) "loading kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112317
<ubotu> New bug: #112344 in xorg (main) "Xorg cofigures wrong video card in LTSP thin client" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112344
<ubotu> New bug: #47939 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Serious 3D performance regression" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/47939
<ubotu> New bug: #112467 in xmodmap (main) "[apport]  xmodmap crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112467
<ubotu> New bug: #112473 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Graphical Freeze when using 3d apps with nvidia-glx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112473
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-05
<ubotu> New bug: #96832 in restricted-manager (main) "does not offer driver for GeForce 6800 (dup-of: 93209)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96832
<ubotu> New bug: #57086 in beforelight (main) "Uninformative package description" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57086
<ubotu> New bug: #44843 in xorg (main) "Xorg does not configure properly on Toshiba Laptop" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44843
<ubotu> New bug: #112637 in xorg (main) "[Feisty AMD64] Closing tab in Firefox kills xorg" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112637
<ubotu> New bug: #112634 in gnome-panel (main) "The screen settings in gnome are out of sync with xorg.conf (dup-of: 104105)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112634
<ubotu> New bug: #88425 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "point behind vmware-server modules? " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88425
<ubotu> New bug: #112664 in xorg (main) "If xorg.conf is removed, Synaptics touchpad not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112664
<ubotu> New bug: #112701 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "i810 video driver does not detect video modes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112701
#ubuntu-x 2007-05-06
<ubotu> New bug: #95277 in linux-source-2.6.20 (restricted) "load dvb-usb-dib0700 driver for asus my cinema U3000 mini" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/95277
<ubotu> New bug: #112722 in xrandr (main) "[apport]  xrandr crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112722
<ubotu> New bug: #112733 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 X11 driver for Intel 950 GMA is incorrect in" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112733
<ubotu> New bug: #112756 in xorg (main) "Random X errors in Konsole" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112756
<ubotu> New bug: #112758 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112758
<tepsipakki> FYI, I've made a plan to split the debian xbase-clients (and xutils-dev): http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/xbase-clients-split.txt
<tepsipakki> this has been worked with the debian guys and is looking good to them
<tepsipakki> now, the "problem" is that we have had all these tiny tools as separate packages, and some that the monolithic xbase-clients doesn't have
<tepsipakki> the x11-* grouping follows how Fedora has done it, with some modifications
<Mithrandir> I'm fine with dropping such things as beforelight and such
<tepsipakki> there are xpr and fonttosfnt which Fedora has in those bundles, but debian doesn't, and they don't want extra packages if there is no need. Looking at popcon it's pretty clear that noone uses them :)
<Mithrandir> drop them, then
<tepsipakki> yesss
<tepsipakki> same goes for some other tools, but I'll gather a complete list
<tepsipakki> hum, xpr can be removed from the archive right now, it conflicts with xprint-utils (which also has xpr)
<Mithrandir> removed
<tepsipakki> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #54522 in libx11 (main) "wine under zh_CN.UTF-8 locales performs too slow" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54522
<ubotu> New bug: #33984 in xmodmap "Swedish layout doesn't bind bracketright" [Medium,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33984
<ubotu> New bug: #36370 in gnome-applets (main) "wrong Tab-keymap in /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.*" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36370
<ubotu> New bug: #32042 in mesa "OpenGL subroutine man pages missing" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32042
<ubotu> New bug: #112870 in mesa (main) "[apport]  glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112870
<ubotu> New bug: #112872 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "2.6.20-15-generic doesn't support Atheros chip in Macbook" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112872
<ubotu> New bug: #112882 in xorg-server (main) "[apport]  Xorg crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112882
<ubotu> New bug: #112903 in mesa (main) "[apport]  package mesa-common-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112903
<ubotu> New bug: #56955 in libxft (main) "libxft changelog contain cruft" [Low,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56955
<ubotu> New bug: #56912 in x11proto-core (main) "Impossible to configure more the 4 keyboard layouts" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56912
<ubotu> New bug: #57008 in xorg (main) "Dapper Xdm login fails" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57008
#ubuntu-x 2008-04-28
<alex_mayorga> jcristau, any other tip?
<alex_mayorga> is there a modeline calculator package in hardy?
<jcristau> alex_mayorga: cvt and gtf get installed with the x server
<alex_mayorga> I've managed to un dust the monitor manual
<alex_mayorga> and I've got all the details, how do I make it work again?
<alex_mayorga> it is 1360x768 47.712 H 60.015 V
<alex_mayorga> pixel clock 85.800
<alex_mayorga> +/+ sync polarity
<alex_mayorga> jcristau, which one shall I use? cvt ot gtf?
<alex_mayorga> I'm trying with gtf, what should I put for [refresh]?H or V?
<ubotu> New bug: #223399 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia twinview 'above' setting breaks title bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223399
<ubotu> New bug: #223429 in xorg (main) "Resolution autodetection gives unusably big 1600x1200" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223429
<ubotu> New bug: #223493 in xorg (main) "xorg lockup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223493
<ubotu> New bug: #223579 in xorg (main) "Signal 11 in X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223579
<ubotu> New bug: #223593 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "External Monitor Does Not Work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223593
* tjaalton changed the topic of #ubuntu-x to: Ubuntu 8.04 released! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X | Debugging information https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<tjaalton> there
<ubotu> New bug: #223614 in xorg-server (main) "xorg random crashes - Fatal Server Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223614
<ubotu> New bug: #223613 in xorg (main) "Wrong GDM resolution at boot on  hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223613
<ubotu> New bug: #223607 in xorg (main) "Xorg[9720] crash back to login on entering http://ubuntuguide.org/" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223607
<ubotu> New bug: #223659 in xorg (main) "[Hardy][Nvidia][Dual-Screen] Fresh install, nvidia-new driver shown as unused, wrong resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223659
<ubotu> New bug: #223712 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "FGLRX jerky on Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223712
<ubotu> New bug: #222346 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Firefox Halts Every Few Mins (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222346
<ubotu> New bug: #223618 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox uses cpu and disk for no reason (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223618
<ubotu> New bug: #223680 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Slugish Behavior (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223680
<bryce> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #223526 in ubuntu "nvidia-glx-new from bug #222270 (dup-of: 222270)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223526
<ubotu> New bug: #223497 in firefox (universe) "Firefox having lots of disk access and being unresponsive (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223497
<ubotu> New bug: #223630 in firefox (universe) "Firefox 3 slowdown (dup-of: 215728)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223630
<ubotu> New bug: #222899 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia driver not working in 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222899
<ubotu> New bug: #221607 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "When activate nvidia proprietary it go down to 640x480" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221607
<james_w> hi bryce 
<bryce> heya james_w
<bryce> james_w: btw, I noticed in that gf article there was a complaint about fitting the display applet into 740x400 or some such
<bryce> james_w: I think what happened was that detection button nudged up the vertical height of the app just enough to push things off screen
<bryce> I don't remember if I'd tested with a 400 height, but with 480 there was a little margin.
<james_w> yeah, I saw that too. It's a shame really.
<bryce> anyway, 740x480 is a pretty non-standard resolution so probably not worth an sru
<james_w> your shrinkage patch was a good start though, at least you need to be on a really small resolution to see it.
<bryce> yup
<james_w> I poked Fedora to intergrate some of our patches, and I'm working with a Foresight developer now to take them as well.
<bryce> maybe that button could be moved down next to Apply or something *shrug*
 * bryce nods
<james_w> that's a good idea.
<bryce> yeah I see gnome is mulling them over
<james_w> yeah, once F9 is out we can hopefully get it merged.
<bryce> though I thought the one complaining about all the contributed patches was a bit rude ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #221402 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "X freezes during boot with nvidia driver activated (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221402
<james_w> yeah, I think it's just the effects of the "upstream" mumblings
<james_w> I got some comments from the fedora channel while trying to alert them to all the crash fixing patches they were missing
<bryce> oh?
<bryce> tjaalton: btw, it might be worthwhile for us to make a wishlist of stuff we'd like to see for Xorg in the Intrepid kernel
<bryce> tjaalton: it looks like the kernel team is starting to identify their priorities
<ubotu> New bug: #220374 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "nvidia broken with 2.6.24-16" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220374
<tjaalton> bryce: hehehe :)
<tjaalton> bring on the bling!
<bryce> :-)
<bryce> tjaalton, james_w: I've started writing up a page on how to manually configure X - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<tjaalton> actually, I asked rtg/BenC about it some time ago, and they agreed that pulling new drm stuff from .27 is ok
<bryce> I notice that while the gui tools help 90% of the time, there's still some times when they must do manual configs, so want to have something semi-official to point people at
<bryce> tjaalton: think we should ask for kernel mode setting?
<tjaalton> yep, it's a mess when people copy each others configs..
<bryce> tjaalton: I tested the config I posted there (on an ati box), but if you could, please review/comment/correct if I made any errors or ugly assumptions
<tjaalton> bryce: sure, AIUI there's time for it to land in .27
<bryce> ok
<bryce> tjaalton: also BenC had this question:  What does PAT get us? Does anything use that as well? I know xorg uses
<bryce> mtrr's, so will it use PAT if it is available? (CC'd Bryce for this
<bryce> one).
<bryce> > Page attribute table (PAT) support for x86. PAT can be used
<bryce> > independently or in combination with MTRR to setup memory type access
<bryce> > ranges. Allows more finely-grained control than MTRR.
<tjaalton> bryce: huh, no idea :)
<tjaalton> the config looks good to me btw
<bryce> yeah me enither
<bryce> cool thanks
<bryce> I'll make an X/KernelWishlist page
<ubotu> New bug: #223774 in xorg (main) "[HARDY] NoDDC option doesn't work for trident cyberblade/i1 resulting in system lockup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223774
<ubotu> New bug: #223735 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "action on one display causes "noise" on the other display" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223735
<james_w> bryce: have you seen the latest mail to gnomecc-list?
<bryce> james_w: yeah
<bryce> fussy folks
<seb128> ?
<seb128> what did they do wrongly?
<bryce> seb128: sounds like they're declining doing the integration work and ongoing maintenance work, and expect us to continue taking care of it henceforth
<seb128> who are "they"?
<bryce> Jens Granseuer
<seb128> he's upstream and has nothing to do with redhat or ubuntu, he's an arch linux guy I think
<bryce> it's sort of disheartening since 90% of the reason all the work was put in to go this direction was so we'd eventually gain their help to do this stuff, and wouldn't be on the hook for maintaining it permanently
<seb128> oh, that's not what is happening
<seb128> he wants distros to put the work in a mergeable state
<seb128> they will maintain it then
<seb128> but they don't want to have to figure what distro did what and what version to use
<james_w> that's fair enough.
<seb128> which is fair enough I guess
<bryce> I thought we were clear enough...  both james and I posted and enumerated our patches, and federico is maintaining a git tree with everything merged together, from which a patch could be pulled
<seb128> james_w: btw where did you see that soren merged all the changes in redhat?
<seb128> bryce: that was not clear no, especially that federico didn't anything there, he just came after the battle to say he will set up a git repository
<seb128> bryce: and I don't think soren replied to that, did he?
<james_w> seb128: I think I made a mistake saying all. CVS was updated 3 days ago after I prodded them, however it's hard to see what was merged in the CVS viewer.
<bryce> soeren doesn't seem to reply to anything ;-)
<seb128> james_w: the viewcvs for control-center says they didn't change this patch for 3 weeks now
<james_w> where's federico's git tree? It's probably easier to work from that, as Soeren doesn't seem to have updated his.
<james_w> seb128: check the F-9 branch, they've branched off now apparently.
<seb128> ups
<seb128> urg
<seb128> the NULL pointer change is some thousand lines diff
<seb128> same for the gnome-desktop changes apparently
<seb128> james_w: btw your pending changes need proper sru, so a bug describing the changes, what it fixes, etc
<seb128> james_w: I can do those if you want
<james_w> seb128: ah yes, of course, I can do that tomorrow.
<james_w> was it just -desktop?
<seb128> gnome-desktop and gnome-control-center
<seb128> one fix the clone state and the other one the font used
<seb128> I can mail you the patch if you want ;-)
<seb128> I've those in my sponsoring dir
<james_w> ah, no, I remember, thanks. There still sitting here.
<bryce> tjaalton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelWishlist
<bryce> tjaalton: I've sent it on to the kernel team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelWishlist
<tjaalton> bryce: yeah, looks good
<bryce> gives us stuff to chat about at UDS
<tjaalton> bryce: I think PAT was proposed for .26
 * bryce nods
<bryce> benc was asking what the value of it was for xorg (what I posted earlier)
<tjaalton> yeah
<tjaalton> yep, seems to be in upstream .26-snapshot
#ubuntu-x 2008-04-29
<pwnguin> huh, neat wiki page
<pwnguin> i was just building kernel.org git and wondering what half the crap was
<pwnguin> PAT is in .25 as "experimental" i think
<bryce> pwnguin: :-)
<pwnguin> most of it i left off because its been ages since i built my own kernel and i just wanted to turn on a simple debug option for MMC
<bryce> mmm, I can reproduce the "picks vesa instead of ati" bug
<pwnguin> how DOES x pick which driver to include?
<bryce> indeed, something I want to understand more deeply
<bryce> until now I had *thought* it was based on pci id's, but this particular card I'd tested on another mboard with no probs
<pwnguin> id just like to see how hard it is to change it from nv to nouveau on my machine
<bryce> pwnguin: is it not listening to what you specify in xorg.conf?
<pwnguin> it is
<pwnguin> but theres a small chance the nouveau package could set it up by default ;
<pwnguin> )
<pwnguin> is dexconf encouraged?
<bryce> we're trying to move away from using that
<pwnguin> thats what i thought
<pwnguin> there's a small thread on a wacom bug about the removal of wacom from the default xorg (and the removal of xorg.conf itself)
<pwnguin> and somehow dexconf came up
<bryce> yep, I know that one
<pwnguin> meanwhile, i think wacom upstream supports autodetection or something
<bryce> requires input hotplug
<pwnguin> hmm
<bryce> tjaalton: do we still need to be updating discover-data?  That's obsolete now as far as we're concerned, isn't it?
<tjaalton> bryce: right, no need for it now
<tjaalton> anymore
<bryce> ok
<seb128> bah, the xrandr capplet still has issues
<seb128> hum, I reassigned a bug about a similar issue to xorg some days ago I think I can't find it now
<seb128> I can't enable 2 screens using it on my laptop
<seb128> some user comments that he had to tweak the xorg.conf to allow a virtual desktop going to 3000 or something, does something knows where the bug has been reassigned? ;-)
<seb128> bryce: around?
<bryce> yes
<seb128> bryce: any idea about my question? I've the same issue on D630, no way to enable the laptop and an external screen together
<tjaalton> seb128: even clone mode doesn't work?
<seb128_> re
<tjaalton> seb128: so not even clone mode works?
<seb128_> trying, I just plugged the screen on my laptop again
<bryce> seb128: right, to allow for >2048x2048 you must set the Virtual line in xorg.conf
<seb128_> that's the warning I get
<seb128_> rw_crtc_set_config: assertion `x + mode->width <= info->max_width' failed
<seb128_> the clone mode "works"
<seb128_> it tries to activate both screens but the external monitor displays a out of sync
<seb128_> where it's a 19" lcd which should handle easily the 1024x768 60Hz selected
<seb128_> bryce: could we bump this limitation? because that means almost nobody will get the 2 screens mode working right now
<seb128_> I doubt many people use < 1024 
<bryce> no, it's a hard limit
<seb128_> "hard"?
<seb128_> that's not closed source code, is it?
<bryce> hard == requires a bunch of new kernel code
<seb128_> I mean we can change the code and rebuild no?
<bryce> no
<seb128_> urg
<bryce> hardware limit
<bryce> the hardware has a fixed framebuffer size which varies from card to card but is typically 2048x2048
<seb128_> in the bug I read this week the guy said he was using a virtual size in the xorg.conf and that was working for him I think
<jcristau> bryce: not really
<seb128_> I start thinking using this capplet is an error
<seb128_> dual screen doesn't work due to hardware limitations
<jcristau> the problem with > 2048x2048 on intel is that you don't get any acceleration
<seb128_> lot of drivers are buggy when using xrandr
<jcristau> in < i965 i mean
<bryce> jcristau: well, there's still a hardware limit for 2D, although it's up around 8k.  But the point is that the limit is not just a #define we can tweak without consequence
<jcristau> bryce: 8k is plenty though :)
<bryce> seb128, yeah I agree, I sort of wish we'd just gone back to manual configuration
<jcristau> the bigger problem right now imo is that the framebuffer can't be resized at runtime
<seb128_> ok, enabling 2 screens doesn't work even when under the 2048 limit
<jcristau> seb128_: i suppose 'xrandr --auto' on the command line doesn't help?
<jcristau> seb128_: the limit isn't 2048, it's whatever was allocated at server startup based on the connected outputs at the time
<seb128_> hum, weird
<seb128_> xrandr --auto activates the 2 screens, they have the same image though so I guess that's the equivalent of the clone mode in the capplet
<seb128_> though they don't have the same resolution
<seb128_> xrandr --properties lists 1 screen
<seb128_> and LVDS and TMDS-1 being connected
<jcristau> can you paste the output?
<seb128_> jcristau: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/xrandr
<bryce> weird, why's it spitting out edid data?
<jcristau> bryce: because the edid is a randr property
<jcristau> so xrandr --prop shows that
<seb128_> so xrandr --auto works better than this whole capplet thing which doesn't manage to enable both screens together
<jcristau> seb128_: so, it looks like your laptop has a 1440x900 panel; which means that the server allocated a 1440x1440 fb (so you can rotate the panel)
<seb128_> correct
<jcristau> and now the fb can't be resized, so you're stuck with both monitors showing basically the same thing (except each has some part of the desktop which not on the other one :))
<jcristau> that's the expected result right now, when you don't force the fb size in xorg.conf
<seb128_> right
<seb128_> the common part is correctly displayed
<seb128_> the other portions are in a weird state
<seb128_> like not refreshed or something
<jcristau> hmm
<seb128> and compiz seems to not like the xrandr resolution changes
<jcristau> bad compiz
<bryce> seb128: is that problem with intel or ati graphics?
<seb128> intel 965
 * bryce nods
<bryce> I know what you're describing, I've seen that as well
<bryce> did restarting the window manager make it go away?
<seb128> I restarted the session
#ubuntu-x 2008-04-30
<seb128> bryce: still around?
<bryce> yeah
<seb128> bryce: how do you recommend to triage the bugs about "rw_crtc_set_config: assertion `x + mode->width <= info->max_width' failed" which is the issue we were speaking about yesterday
<seb128> bryce: we start getting several of those, what tasks should we open?
<seb128> gnome-control-center should display some sort of error explaining the issue
<seb128> should we also open an xorg or driver tasks?
<seb128> I can't find the one I reassigned the other day
<bryce> I've documented it here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<bryce> seb128: let me see if I can find an existing bug about the Virtual setting we could dupe to
<seb128> I'm sure I read one about that which had a comment about adding Virtual to xorg.conf and I'm pretty sure I reassigned it some days ago
<seb128> I think I reassigned to xorg but somebody might have readjusted or closed as not a bug or something
<bryce> could be
<seb128> ah
<seb128> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/221116
<bryce> also 221334
<seb128> I'm using bug #220872 for that now
<bryce> 220563 too
<seb128> ah, bug #220563 rather then
<bryce> ok, so if you want to dupe all of them to 220563, I'll update the description to include full info
<seb128> I did dup those now
<seb128> bug #220563 is the one to use
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> do you think there is something we could do better in this regard for 8.04.1?
<bryce> beyond documentation I'm not sure
<bryce> I'd guess it requires something to just edit the xorg.conf
<bryce> (not the simplest thing in the world to edit)
<seb128> ok, so we should at least display an message about the issue when the user try to apply a setting which doesn't work due to that
<bryce> that would probably be sensible
<bryce> I think the virtual size should be determinable via libXrandr calls
<seb128> good
<bryce> heya federico1
<federico1> hey hey
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-01
<Solarion> ello.  :)
<phoenix24_> Hi bryce!
<bryce> heya!
<bryce> <phoenix24> QUESTION: Can you please explain, How do I get an backtrace for X ?
<phoenix24_> exactly, thanks
<rzr> :)
<bryce> this walks you through doing that - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<CLEARviewF> hi!
<bryce> if it's unclear or confusing in any parts, let me know so I can improve the docs (it probably needs some)
<bryce> <rzr> QUESTION: are there hopes that some day nvidia or ati etc will provide some opensources drivers too ?
<rzr> bryce: QUESTION: are you about to build radeon drivers snapshot too ?
<phoenix24_> I'll let you know, I'm up for another talk now
<rzr> bryce: no need to answer this question is in all FAQ
<bryce> AMD/ATI recently hired alex deucher, the -ati driver maintainer, so in a large sense they're directly supporting that driver now
<bryce> nvidia also employs the -nv maintainer iirc, so they are also providing support
<rzr> ati used to commit on xfree i recall 
<bryce> in both cases though, the drivers "belong" to Xorg, not to the companies
<phoenix24_> Is this the reason, ATI radeon driver is no longer proprietary ?
<bryce> rzr, yes a -ati snapshot page is on the todo list.  Probably a few weeks away (post UDS likely), as I'm in the midst of rebuilding my dev box and doing sru's / backports /etc.
<rzr> ok nice, i'll test them
<rzr> since there is a regression on tvout
<CLEARviewF> ﻿QUESTION: i have some bugs in reproducing sounds with my CREATIVE AUDIGY SE SOund Card in Hardy, i think it is about some bug between the new KErnel and the new system PULSE AUDIO, isn't it right?. i have a question about X crashing with my sound system in Hardy averytime a minimize/maximize a window, or when there is no sound and then suddenly a sound come up it come with a noise.
<bryce> The ATI -fglrx driver is still proprietary and there are 0% chance of that changing
<bryce> CLEARviewF: pulse audio errors are outside my domain, but if it crashes X that is definitely of interest - check out the backtracing link above for getting a full backtrace, and put in a bug report about it
<bryce> <Hasone> question: has tv-out improved at all?
<bryce> I posted some directions for manually enabling S-Video here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<bryce> in general, I think S-Video needs more attention though.  It's not high on my own todo list though (input issues are more pressing), but could give directions for anyone wishing to hack on some code
<bryce> <qense> QUESTION: What are the actually tasks, permissions and functions of ~ubuntu-x-swat?
<rzr> if it maters that's the bug i'm tracking : https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12007
<bryce> the ubuntu-x-swat team is primarily for bug triaging.  So it has some additional permissions and functions for setting bug properties beyond what regular reporters can do
<CLEARviewF> bryce: i don't know if it is crashing against X or against Compiz. But almost avery thing a do with the windows it make noisly sounds. When i don't touch the windows, everything goes well, accept when sound go from quiet to loud.
<bryce> we don't assign tasks, but generally it is a team you join if you wish to work on bug triaging for X
<pwnguin> the -nv driver guy does some wierd stuff though
<bryce> rzr, cool thanks, I'll update the Config page accordingly.  You might also look on the bleeding edge X page to see if Tormod has posted a newer -ati git snapshot
<rzr> will do, but time miss :)
<johanbr> bryce: What are your thoughts on the nouveau driver? For instance, will that be the preferred driver for any nvidia cards in Intrepid?
<bryce> CLEARviewF: weird, that almost sounds like a hardware problem like an IRQ collision or interference...  I think you need a kernel developer to help with this
<pwnguin> johanbr: i kinda doubt that. nouveau needs some special libraries that aren't stable yet
<bryce> CLEARviewF: I would suggest you post a detailed bug report about it, and mention it to ogasawara (the kernel team bug triager), and she'll take it to the kernel team or let you know what other info to collect
<johanbr> I see. Thanks.
<pwnguin> johanbr: RAOF has a ppa with the packages though, if you'd like to try it
<bryce> heya pwnguin :-)
<pwnguin> morning
<johanbr> pwnguin: Well, I have a 5x card which I understand is not well supported yet.
<pwnguin> i think sabdfl changes his ask mark schedule to dodge tough questions ;)
<rzr> bryce: is  https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers bleededge page  ?
<bryce> <IRC> QUESTION: when does Ubuntu-X implement kernel-based drivers?
<bryce> rzr yup
<rzr> ok
<bryce> I'm hoping to see kernel modesetting as an option for -intel during intrepid, like RedHat released (but hopefully more functional)
<bryce> I doubt it will be mature enough to use by default for Intrepid though.  Maybe Intrepid+1.  Depends a lot on how much work goes on upstream.
<bryce> also it sounds like it will be some time before all the major drivers support it - and more before all drivers do
<bryce> ok, I think I caught up to all the questions there
<johanbr> Can kernel-based drivers coexist with the present-day model?
<kees> S-Video works on ATI, it just needs a specific xrandr config option
<rzr> kees: not on all , check my logs : http://rzr.online.fr/q/xrandr
<bryce> johanbr: yes, the way they are implementing it allows the driver to implement both kernel and xserver modesetting, and let the xserver select which to use
<bryce> I personally haven't looked into the details of the design, so can't say much more on it than that though
<rzr> kees: unless you're ok to watch a movie like this : http://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=11136#bug.jpg
<kees> rzr: hah, owwwchy
<rzr> me eyes are bleeding but I'll get used too
<CLEARviewF> bryce: maybe you have some time to help me about getting a Backtrace?
<CLEARviewF> i mean, i have that problem with my sound
<CLEARviewF> i has using Gutsy for a while (5 months) with a Santa Cruz Turtle Beach sound card, with no problems, then i try with the integrated sound card and, no problems but still bad sound quality....then i bought an AUDIGY sound card and installed Hardy there in the same machine with the new sound card
<CLEARviewF> and the sound problem came up
<pwnguin> what's this have to do with X?
<CLEARviewF> pwnguin: the problem is that sound fails when X get more activity
<CLEARviewF> example: when i minimize or maximize a window, there is a noise
<bryce> CLEARviewF: that is likely not an X bug, but a hardware issue at the kernel level, that just seems to correlate to X behavior
<bryce> CLEARviewF: you could also check and see if you have sound effects turned on for window actions (off by default afaik but can be switched on)
<CLEARviewF> bryce told me that maybe is an IRQ problem, but it is still something to do with X or the Kernel that doesn't manage well the IRQ settings
<CLEARviewF> bryce: thank you
<CLEARviewF> how do i make a backtrace of this problem? i don't know how
<CLEARviewF> bryce: ﻿how do i make a backtrace of this problem? i don't know how
<pwnguin> backtraces are for crashing programs
<pwnguin> step one is to identify the program that crashed?
<pwnguin> or perhaps, identify IF a program crashed
<CLEARviewF> pwnguin: how?
<CLEARviewF> pwnguin: if there is just noise
<bryce> CLEARviewF: like pwnguin said, a backtrace wouldn't be appropriate unless you can make it crash
<CLEARviewF> bryce: if  a backtrace doesn't help me, what can i do?
<CLEARviewF> ....instead...
<bryce> ok, let me look for you
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingIRQProblems
<CLEARviewF> bryce: thank you
<bryce> CLEARviewF: also a lot more at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<bryce> CLEARviewF: this one too, for kernel issues - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<CLEARviewF> bryce: i feel sad to make oyou take your time to help me on this way, i am sorry, but thank you a lot
<bryce> hey no prob, if it means one less bug eventually, then that's great :-)
<CLEARviewF> bryce: my english is not so well, i am from peru...
<bryce> CLEARviewF: also helping educate people in how to improve Ubuntu will be good for us all, since you can use the info for more bugs after this one :-)
<CLEARviewF> bryce: nice to know you... i love linux and ubuntu is beautiful
<CLEARviewF> thank you for all, to everyone
<Solarion> is there any hope at all of having 3D on an ati+nvidia system?
<Solarion> Or is there no peace to be had?
<bryce> do you mean compiz?
<bryce> you can force compiz on (there's a flag documented somewhere)
<Solarion> I mean 3D
<bryce> er, well not sure what you mean by that.  Yes, there's always hope.
<Solarion> As yet, I can have either the ATI card have 3D and have x crash if I try it on the nvidia screen, or have 2D-only ATI and nvidia do 3D
<Solarion> stupid proprietary crappy drivers
<bryce> heh yep
<bryce> drivers make our lives fun
<bryce> are you trying to do multi-card?
<Solarion> I am doing multi-card
<bryce> getting X going on more than one card is particularly buggy at the moment
<Solarion> the caveat is that I don't have multi-3D capability
<bryce> I think in Intrepid or Intrepid+1 we'll get the infrastructure in place to be able to support multi-card better
<Solarion> cool
<bryce> I expect it will require a lot of bug work to make it reliable
<Solarion> I will see how I can help out
<Solarion> I have to get graduated
<bryce> :-)
<bryce> pre-congrats
<Solarion> there's a mountain of mole-hills between there and here
<bryce> yup
<bryce> I used to run triple-head on two cards with Xinerama back pre-Gutsy, and long for getting back to that
<bryce> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/triple-head/
<Solarion> it actually works pretty well, save for 3D and random bugs in the higher-level software
<Solarion> it's certainly not easy to achieve, tho
<bryce> Solarion: if you can make sure we have good solid bugs on each issue in LP, and make sure they're reported upstream, that'd help a lot (and I'd be willing to assist in any point as well)
<Solarion> I basically have an xorg.conf that I've been nursing through each release
<Solarion> sure
<Solarion> I actually have a 3-head display atm
<bryce> Solarion: how many screens do you use for that?
<Solarion> bryce: three
<bryce> also, are you able to move the mouse back and forth between them all?  (that's what got me)
<Solarion> I actually prefer 3 separate screens
<Solarion> yes
<bryce> is it with Xinerama or Xrandr?
<bryce> I'd be curious to see the xorg.conf, I wouldn't mind testing it on my own gear
<Solarion> Neither
<Solarion> http://digitasaru.net/xorg.conf
<Solarion> I still have an arklogic card and a rendition card that I used to have in there
<Solarion> took those out of the xorg.conf file, tho
<Solarion> getting this setup to work is certainly a minefield of kablooey sorts of bugs
<bryce> wow, yeah I bet
<Solarion> bryce: what cards are you using in that 3-head config?
<bryce> two ati cards
<Solarion> with xrandr for all of it?
<bryce> 2 screens - one xrandr for the lower two, and a separate screen for the upper
<bryce> however I had mouse pointer trouble.  I could move it to the upper screen, but not back.
<Solarion> right, I see there
<Solarion> the problem is that you're doing a hybrid setup of straight X screens and xrandr outputs
<Solarion> there lies madness.  I tried it when I went to Hardy.
<Solarion> I got the same results as you
<bryce> also it seemed to be fairly fragile, although that was with a fairly early version of -ati, so it's probably stabilized a lot since then
<bryce> yeah probably so
<Solarion> if you look at your Xorg.log files, I'd wager you'd see color tiling being disabled due to your Virtual size.
<Solarion> color tiling is only available 2048x2048 and lower in my experience
<bryce> makes sense
<Solarion> I got the same tearing effects as you
<Solarion> the pointers still get confused, though it's highly sensitive how you enable the second ATI output through xrandr
<Solarion> the tearing goes away with Virtual 2048x2048 or lower
<Solarion> and all ofthe weird virtual effects
<Solarion> With the Magically Correct Output Ordering (--leftof and friends) I got it so that my mouse pointer would *mostly* work
<bryce> ah interesting
<Solarion> 1) it'd hop halfway going from :0.0 to :0.1 output 2
<Solarion> which iirc was --right-of output 1
<bryce> yeah
<Solarion> If the Magic Ordering wasn't followed, though, you'd get 2) which was that the pointer would go from :0.0 to :0.1 output 1 skipping output 2 no matter what the ordering (--left-of. --right-of) was.
<Solarion> I *think* I could still get to it through :0.1 screen 1, but that's no way to live
<Solarion> anyhow, I need to get home
<bryce> yeah I have a conf call.  ok, ttyl!
<Solarion> l8r
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-02
<tjaalton> ugh, my stomach..
<bryce> tjaalton: :-)
<tjaalton> getting better ;)
<tjaalton> but I had to skip breakfast
<bryce> better have plenty of water
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryce> I think the openweek session went well, lots of good questions
<bryce> not yet evidence of new contributors, but of course there's lots of time yet
<tjaalton> I lurked there for a while
<tjaalton> but was feeling a bit tired, so didn't raise my voice
<bryce> no prob, hopefully I didn't get anything too wrong
<tjaalton> I'll check the logs now :)
<tjaalton> the OneSecondX fixes should be in xserver 1.5
<tjaalton> at least some of them
<bryce> heya Q-FUNK
<Q-FUNK> hey
<Q-FUNK> bryce: what's up? :)
<bryce> Q-FUNK: at the moment working on prepping an sru for some -intel quirks, and rebuilding my dev box
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> any news on merging the PCI ID patch to add support for "geode" ?
<bryce> Q-FUNK: hey btw Marc Tardif mentioned that maddog was very pleased with how things turned out with geode
<bryce> "This is all thanks to the combined efforts
<bryce> of David Bensimon, Bryce Harrington and Martin-Éric Racine."
<Q-FUNK> bryce: obviously he was.  they made poor Jordan jumpt through hoops to produce a libDDC patch overnight.
<Q-FUNK> (or well, maddog did, when he pressured AMD's VP)
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: the patch is waiting in git
<Q-FUNK> btw, I finally reached an agreement with Jordan to release that patch as a new upstream, if we need to, to really close this issue.
<Q-FUNK> (the libDDC patch)
<bryce> cool
<Q-FUNK> my question to you both:  which one would be more acceptable as an SRU:  running autoconf ourselves on a patched 2.8.0 or having upstream do that for us on what we would call 2.9.0 ?
<bryce> what would running autoconf attain?
<Q-FUNK> we need to regenerate the symbols to get the build to take into consideration a new geode_ddc.c 
<bryce> ok, what does the new geode_ddc.c do?
<Q-FUNK> doing this ourselves on a home-patched 2.8.0 produces a pointlessly huge diff, just for the new config.sub & co
<bryce> right
<Q-FUNK> it replaces reliance upon BIOS environment to produce EDID with the X.org libddc that performs the same in a BIOS-free way. it's what fixes it for Koolu.
<bryce> if it can wait until 8.04.1 I think that sounds like it'd give decent justification for 2.9.0; assuming that 2.9.0 is mostly bug fix (and maybe reasonably safe/lightweight feature work)
<Q-FUNK> we'd only bump the minor because we replaced code segments with a different implementation.  basically, 2.9.0 would indeed be applying that libDDC patch that's already attached to the bug, then doing autoreconf
<Q-FUNK> and that's all
<Q-FUNK> we'd move the goal to complete OLPC integration to the next upstream
<Q-FUNK> but then that would be for intrepid
<bryce> then it sounds like getting 2.9.0 in for 8.04.1 should be pretty straightforward
<bryce> getting it SRU'd though would probably be a challenge... they seem to prefer individual patches (and small ones), however the fix sounds quite appropriate in scope
<Q-FUNK> well, either we run autoconf or upstream does.  in either case, the code change itself is only that patch.
<bryce> sru'ing the autoconf changes on the current 2.8.0 -amd would probably be a decent place to start.  If the RM's balk at that, offering a packaged 2.9.0 would be a good fallback
<bryce> worst case, we could probably fish out the exact Makefile.in changes needed to make the thing work.
<bryce> maybe if we can show clearly that 2.9.0 is strictly just the one patch, the RM's would be amenable to that
<Q-FUNK> hm... we'd need several Makefile.in, actually
<Q-FUNK> and then if any moro decides to build from source, he'd have an out of sync Makefile.am and aclocal.m4
<bryce> if we have to patch Makefile.in(s) individually, we'd need corresponding Makefile.am changes.  I've done this before; it's a lot of work and quite error prone.  
<bryce> imho better to have a huge autoconf patch than take the risk of hand-crafted Makefile.[am|in] fixups, but whatever gets the job done I guess
<Q-FUNK> I wouldn't take a risk with cherry picking files from an autoreconf. we really need to take the whole change as a lot.
<Q-FUNK> btw, if you want to compare a pristine 2.8.0 with one that has autoreconf, debian has a +git release
<Q-FUNK> I used the libtool, autoconf and automake from Hardy to produce it
<Q-FUNK> added as comment to the bug
<Q-FUNK> bryce: btw, where did this message by Marc pop out?
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: is the comming for the geode PCI ID made as "geode" or "amd" ?
<Q-FUNK> tjaalton: upstream and I would prefer "geode"
<bryce> heya james_w
<bryce> Q-FUNK: was a private email
<james_w> hi bryce 
<james_w> how are you?
<bryce> james_w: doing good.  you?
<james_w> good thanks
<tjaalton> Q-FUNK: geode
<Q-FUNK> bryce: ok.  it's at least good to know that my efforts are appreciated.
<bryce> Q-FUNK: I'll forward you the entire email
<Q-FUNK> ah, that would be nice.  thanks! :)
<bryce> sent
<Q-FUNK> pretty nice email indeed
#ubuntu-x 2008-05-03
<spiniker> hello
#ubuntu-x 2009-04-27
 * cwillu pokes bryce with a stick (or anyone else interested in slight display corruption on radeon that goes away with Option "AccelDFS" "false")
<cwillu> I'm reading man radeon, and interpreting it to be saying that AccelDFS is only enabled by default for plain old pci cards (not agp).  Is that correct?
<cwillu> or is it also enabled for pcie cards?
<crdlb> I assume the latter
<cwillu> I just started upgrading some machines with PCI 9250 (RV270) cards.
<crdlb> apparently, AGP is terrible
<cwillu> PCI is just as terrible :p
<cwillu> (not talking pcie)
<crdlb> I don't mean in the performance sense
<cwillu> even plain metacity without composite gets terrible corruption after an hours work or so
<cwillu> I don't mean it in that sense either
<crdlb> I mean in the number of gray hairs it causes
<cwillu> I mean in the amount that glyphs start looking like hieroglyphics rather than latin letters :p
<cwillu> gimp under metacity-with-compositing or compiz show immediate corruption when drawing
<cwillu> "AccelDFS false" fixes both the uncomposited-corruption-after-an-hour-or-so and the composited corruption in gimp
<cwillu> does it make sense that the old pci cards would have the same issue with that hook as an agp card would?
<cwillu> and if so, can I suggest that DFS should be disabled by default for pci as well as agp?  (again, I'm not referring to pcie)
<mnemo> bryce: I think it would be usful if you tagged the gdm package in such a way that it automatically collected all the usual logs (like xorg.log, dmesg etc) when "ubuntu-bug gdm" bugs are filed
<bryce> jbarnes: fresh lead on the X freeze issue
<jbarnes> what news?
<jbarnes> btw apw: ping
<bryce> jbarnes: seems we have a patch in -intel from https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19304#c13
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19304 in Driver/intel "[i945 FBC] spontaneous black screen (major pipe-A underrun)" [Major,Assigned]
<jbarnes> bryce: removing it prevents the hangs?
<bryce> after reverting that patch, my system has been running the repro.sh script for over an hour without freeze (normally freezes in 10 min)
<bryce> yes
<jbarnes> ooh that's a good data point
<bryce> I'm going to be doing more testing, but this is the first thing that's ever worked with compiz on
<jbarnes> btw that particular patch was probably broken
<bryce> it looks like the version of the patch we have in ubuntu is an early draft of what you were working on with that bug
<jbarnes> the most recent one is https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=25116
<jbarnes> but it includes some pipestat writes that shouldn't exist in the 2d driver
<jbarnes> bryce: yeah that was just a test hack
<bryce> yeah the actual patch we have is one pitti made some mods to, but still based on that early version
<jbarnes> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19304 has the latest on that
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 19304 in Driver/intel "[i945 FBC] spontaneous black screen (major pipe-A underrun)" [Major,Assigned]
<jbarnes> short story is I still don't have a complete fix for pitti's bug
<jbarnes> but I think we've narrowed it down
<jbarnes> anyway if that really was the cause, then yay!
<bryce> yeah... guess we need a cleaner procedure for handling test hacks vs. proven patches
<bryce> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26039104/109_i830-fifo-watermark-conservative.patch
<bryce> that is the actual patch currently included in jaunty
<jbarnes> well the most conservative stance would be not to apply anything that isn't already upstream (just like the linux stable rules)
<jbarnes> that would have prevented this particular patch from getting applied
<jbarnes> since I'm not happy enough to push it yet
 * bryce nods
<bryce> also, I think I may have reviewed this patch, but I did not upload it
<bryce> (normally I'd not upload something I didn't get an ok on from you, that wasn't upstream)
<jbarnes> yeah
<bryce> jbarnes: does this patch affect only 3D behavior, or is it something that could cause freezes in 2D for users not using compiz?
<jbarnes> it could affect any configuration
<jbarnes> since it it messes with the way the GPU fetches from RAM
<bryce> hmm, two commenters on the bug report still seeing freezes
<bryce> although, one reporter is a bit ambiguous, and the other I wonder might have a different freeze
<bryce> anyway, I'd done a ton of git bisecting on my box over the weekend so it's not in a very pristine state.  I'll need to get it back to a more stock configuration and do the test a few more times before I can say for certain, but this patch feels like our culprit.
<bryce> (fwiw, git bisecting mesa == pain)
<jbarnes> cool thanks for the update
<jbarnes> and if you see apw can you ping him about the MCHBAR stuff?  he tested those patches and I'm still waiting on his tested-by messages to intel-gfx
<jbarnes> (along with the pnp resource code he actually used; he fixed up one of the patches)
<bryce> done
<bryce> <smb_> bryce, He [apw] might get back in later. He was somewhere travelling
<bryce> jbarnes: ok, confirmed that the user I thought may see the problem with UXA does in fact have the problem with UXA
<bryce> (with or without the patch 109 present)
<jbarnes> sigh
<jbarnes> but you thought that might be a separate bug?
<bryce> jbarnes: yeah that's my gut feel
<bryce> <apw> bryce, yes got distracted.  i used a backport version so i need to send those out with the underlying core allocator range change with my tested stuff on it.  will do that in the am
<bryce> jbarnes: I've gone back to stock mesa, and still after >20 min no freeze
<bryce> also, fwiw performance seems to be better
<mnemo> bryce: im curious... how did you "go back to stock mesa"? what commands did you use?
<bryce> just apt-get install mesa-common-dev et al
<mnemo> ok so when you bisected mesa you pulled bits into the debian git and installed an actual DEB each time?
<bryce> yes
<mnemo> ah ok I see
<bryce> well, a bit more complicated than that, but yeah I did the testing using debs
<bryce> otherwise, I worried it'd make it difficult to get back to a stock config
<mnemo> yes I've tried "make install" with mesa and I had to re-roll the whole machine ;o
<bryce> ouch
<bryce> mnemo: yeah I can imagine 
<mnemo> well i'm such a newbie that I wreck my box quite often so I developed a small bash script that re-configures ubuntu just the way I want it with tons of gconftool commands and what not
<bryce> oh, that's smart
<bryce> yeah I had something like that on one of my psb test boxes that I used to have to reimage regularly
<mnemo> anyway, but I was thinking maybe it was possible to do --prefix=/usr/local on mesa autogen.sh and then just delete everything in /usr/local when done but I never tried this and it seems timo also pulls into debian git and then installs a DEB
<bryce> jbarnes: oh crap
<bryce> jbarnes: I just noticed I had UXA turned on.  No wonder it was faster :-P
<mnemo> bryce: one more pretty unreleated question... is it correct that the radeonhd driver is never used in ubuntu unless the user explicitly installs it?
<jbarnes> heh
<bryce> mnemo: correct
<bryce> jbarnes: rats, still freezes
<jbarnes> arg
<jbarnes> maybe you should just give up and move to uxa/dri2 :)
<bryce> in fact, that was eric's only advice :-(
 * mnemo looks at the EOL date for EXA in ubuntu ... http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/146
<mnemo> I guess its mid 2011 for dapper and early 2011 for jaunty
<bryce> :-
<bryce> +/
 * bryce returns to being out of ideas
<mnemo> bryce: which bug are you trying to figure out? and what hardware does it repro on?
<bryce> bug 359392 on i965
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<bryce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/i965Users
<mnemo> ah right the blacklist bug
<bryce> gods I'm sick of this bug
<jbarnes> bryce: btw we've been talking about providing a multi-drm master patch for 2.6.28 kernels
<jbarnes> bryce: it would allow for acceleration even on secondary servers (e.g. for fast user switching)
<bryce> interesting, tell me more?
<jbarnes> it's a fairly small kernel patch that allows the 2d drivers to drop their drm master status
<jbarnes> which allows a subsequent server start to be a drm master, which means it can initialize all the stuff required for 3d
<jbarnes> so no more second class status for secondary servers
<jbarnes> they'd all be equal
<bryce> ok, so on FUSA, server #1 could drop drm master status, and server #2 could pick it up during the switch?
<jbarnes> right
<jbarnes> or at startup
<bryce> is this unnecessary for 2.6.30, or already present there?
<jbarnes> yeah 2.6.29 and 2.6.30 already have support for it
<bryce> ok
<jbarnes> you'll see messages in the log about setting and dropping master
<bryce> jbarnes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/i965Users
<bryce> jbarnes: interesting that there seems to be a strong correlation between amd64 use and seeing the freeze
<bryce> jbarnes: oddly, I seem to be one of the contrary points
<jbarnes> yeah I was curious about that...  seems only one other i386 user can reproduce the problem with the script
<bryce> jbarnes: are you 64-bit or 32-bit?
<jbarnes> 64 bit
<bryce> what's weird is ogasawara has the same model of laptop as me (just more ram I guess) and doesn't see the freezes during ordinary use
<jbarnes> have you tried to force a lot of swapping (by running a memory hog or something) to see if that makes it easier to trigger?
<seb128> did anybody had the issue using a virtual setting?
<seb128> I just noticed that several users said not getting the freeze and having virtual set
<seb128> I'm in this case
<bryce> I'm testing that theory now; seems to be working
<bryce> jbarnes: I don't generally have trouble reproducing it now, using the repro.sh script so haven't tried that.  
<bryce> Typically I get the freeze in under 10 min of starting the repro.sh script
<jbarnes> oh then instead you could unmounting your swap partition
<jbarnes> w/swapoff
<jbarnes> and make sure you don't have a swap file
<bryce> ok
<jbarnes> just in case it's the swapping code that's causing the failure
<seb128> jbarnes: "that theory" is the virtual setting one I think, not the swap use one
<jbarnes> ah
<bryce> ok, hmm seems seb128's theory works on my hw
<bryce> jbarnes: any idea why it would work with Virtual 2048 2048 but freeze when setting automatically (to 1280 1280)
<seb128> I'm one of those who never had the freeze but I've a virtual setting since jaunty start I think
<bryce> seb128: if you remove that, then do you get freezes?
<seb128> I tried once to set 2 screens using the xrandr capplet and it did that for me
<jbarnes> we might have a bogus check in there that disables certain features with a 2k width on 965
<jbarnes> (945 has that limit but 965 is bigger)
<seb128> bryce: I tried, I think it becomes way slower in some cases but I didn't get a hang
 * bryce tries 2047
<bryce> seb128: yeah I notice a performance difference as well
<seb128> I'm also one of those guys who never had performances issues in jaunty ;-)
<bryce> fwiw, mdz's repro.sh script always triggers the freeze for me within about 15min
<seb128> I'm wondering if all that is thanks to the virtual setting ;-)
<bryce> if we had to force it to 2048 2048 I would not be sad.  A nice side effect is that it would make the projector use case work better ;-)
<seb128> that's still a workaround though
<seb128> but maybe it could give some clue on the issue
<bryce> at least, it's a better workaround than our current workaround of shutting off compiz entirely
<bryce> assuming it works for everyone and doesn't cause some other regression
<bryce> ok looks like even 2047 2047 works without freezing
<seb128> right
 * bryce tries 1280 1280
<bryce> yep, froze
<bryce> mmm
 * bryce tries 1281 1281
<jbarnes> what's the diff in your X logs between those two cases?
 * bryce looks
<bryce> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/159638/
<jbarnes> ok so exa offscreen size changed significantly
<bryce> yeo
<bryce> yep
<jbarnes> gem got more memory
<bryce> of course, virtual was 4x's the size, so stands to reason
<bryce> I'm going to try 1281 1281 in case more memory simply means it takes longer to fill memory and thus longer to reproduce
<bryce> froze
<bryce> next I'll try 1400 1400.  If my guess is right, it'll still freeze but only after a longer period of time
<bryce> dah, fsck kicking in.  
<jbarnes> interesting that the back & front buffers have slightly different sizes in the large case
<bryce> hrm, froze at 1400 virtual after not much longer...  1600 next
<bryce> aha, 1600 froze after about 10 min
<bryce> hmm, 1800 seems fine so far
<bryce> 40 minutes at 1800 seems to be working ok
<jbarnes> cool
#ubuntu-x 2009-04-28
<seb128> see that's a good workaround ;-)
<seb128> and that let you enable 2 screens without complaining too ;-)
<bryce> trying with 1700
<bryce> I notice that either it seems to "work really well" or "slow down and freeze in 10 min"...  it sort of feels like maybe there's a magic number
<mnemo> bryce: i might have identified a potentially cherry pick for openchrome today --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/367442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367442 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "[regression] Jaunty and Intrepid screen xserver won't start" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mnemo> check out the actual patch... basically the dev forgot to add braces
<mnemo> let's see what the original bug reporter comes back with though
<bryce> mnemo: yeah that looks sane
<bryce> mnemo: might be some other bugs that fixes
<mnemo> yup, lets keep an eye on it
<mnemo> have to sleep now
<mnemo> night
<bryce> cya
<bryce> 20 min at 1700
<bryce> 1650 is good
<NCommander> TO whoever fixed X's dependencies on video drivers on SPARC in jaunty; thanks!
<bryce> NCommander: thanks, it's so unusual to have someone come here to report the _absence_ of a bug :-)
<bryce> 1612 did not freeze after 30 min, 1604 did freeze in <10 min
<jbarnes> bryce: differences in log?
<NCommander> bryce, well I was planning to chance it down
<NCommander> bryce, something didn't get properly rebuilt on SPARC since it was trying to build in xorg-xserver-video-2
<NCommander> But I tested it today, and to my suprised, I got a SPARC livefs vs. a failure message :-)
<bryce> jbarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/159748/
<bryce> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392/comments/289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<bryce> running 1608 now... judging from its fast performance it looks like it's going to be a non-freeze case, but I'll give it an hour
 * jbarnes looks at tiling restrictions for 965
<NCommander> bryce, trying to run down the INtel issue?
<bryce> yes
<bryce> seems like I do nothing else these days but this X freeze bug...
<NCommander> bryce, handy tip; this is in a bug report somewhere, but flipping greedy mode on Intel made all freezes + slowness go away
 * NCommander has an affected card.
<NCommander> might help you narrow your search down.
<bryce> actually I already know of a lot of different settings that can make the freeze go *away*... but I'm looking for the root cause
<NCommander> bryce, is there something I can do to help track it down?
<bryce> but thanks.  I'll put it on my todo list to play with.  We already know greedy probably wouldn't be sru-able
<bryce> NCommander: for now, just add your info to - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/i965Users
<bryce> NCommander: the script mentioned there is mdz's script on bug 359392, if you'd like to run that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359392 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] X freezes starting on April 3rd" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359392
<NCommander> bryce, I probably should turn greedy mode off
<NCommander> bryce, BTW, second tibet of info
<NCommander> I got the freezes while the INtel driver was loaded, but not in use
 * NCommander has two video cards on my laptop
<NCommander> One which is active at any given time.
<NCommander> Might be a red hearing though
<bryce> jbarnes: 1608 ran for 30 min, no freeze.  1606 froze in <1 min
<jbarnes> wow interesting
<jbarnes> that's really good data though
<bryce> bets on 1607?
<jbarnes> heh
<bryce> isn't that the year Jamestown was founded or something?
<bryce> wow, I do know my history!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1607
<crdlb> heh, they put that on our license plates here :)
<bryce> 1607 is looking pretty good
<bryce> what a weird number for it to be on
<james_w>  
<bryce> jbarnes: increased testing overnight shows several people confirming the freezes go away with larger virtual 
<jbarnes> wow great
<bryce> jbarnes: would it be crazy if we just upped the default virtual for i965?  Or does this give you other ideas we could try instead?
<jbarnes> upping the defautl should be fine
<jbarnes> but it does give me ideas about where to look now... I'll have to come up with some debug patches though
<bryce> ok cool, I'll work on a patch to up the default for now
<bryce> jbarnes: colin king emailed me with questions on the perf patches, I gave him what I knew and suggested he get in contact with you for further details
<jbarnes> ok cool
 * Ng boggles slightly
<Ng> setting a larger Virtual size makes it stop crashing? :)
<Ng> would that likely help with odd random lockups? I think about once a week I get a total system hang when I unlock my laptop (so the display will be off and it dies before that gets woken up), or is this just the crash while it's in use that the workspace-changing script reproduces?
<unamed> hello
<bryce> hi unamed
<unamed> how are u?
<bryce> Ng, s/crash/freeze/
<unamed> me, have a problem
<unamed> i wrote down all infos
<Ng> bryce: hmm, well it can't hurt to try I guess. Any particular size I should set?
<bryce> Ng: we don't yet know how extensive of freezes that are solved for having the higher virtual.  if you can reproduce your system hang easily, give it a try
<Ng> I don't know of any particular way to reproduce it :/
<bryce> Ng: my testing suggests something >1600 on my hardware
<Ng> I lock/unlock and suspend/unsuspend many times each day and it happens (I would guess wildly) about once a week
<tormod> unamed: if you have a precise problem, it is best to file a bug report
<bryce> Ng: 2048 2048 seems like a good setting, that's what I'd recommend
<Ng> ok
<Ng> ta :)
<bryce> Ng: as a plus, this will make projector use case work better for you :-)
<Ng> heh
<unamed> I got Asus x58-l with GM965 X3100 with Linux Kubuntu 9.04 and xserver... intel with 2,4 or 2,6.3 (problem still the same) and under this configuration the videos is flickering
<Ng> yeah because I do a lot of presentations ;)
<bryce> Ng: I'd also be very interested (and quite surprised) if it causes any problems
<bryce> fwiw, the freeze we're looking at *seems* to be particular to i965
<unamed> any solutions about?
<tormod> unamed: for a start, try searching for "flicker" or "video" on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tormod> and see if somebody with the same card has the same problem
<unamed> i'm doing it
<unamed> 00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a03] (rev 03)
<unamed>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:14e2]                                                                
<unamed>         Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-              
<unamed>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-               
<unamed>         Latency: 0                                                                                                         
<unamed>         Region 0: Memory at fe900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]                                                  
<unamed>         Capabilities: <access denied> 
<tormod> unamed: please don't spam the channel with logs, rather refer to your bug report
<tormod> bryce: where did you post the versioning rules for x-updates?
<tormod> it was not in the ML but maybe on the PPA page previously? Well the question is the Debian syncs. Why "build1", isn't ~build1 better, in case there's an official sync later?
<bryce> tormod: I had posted the naming rules to the ppa itself, but removed them since I thought it added clutter that might confuse/scare users
<bryce> tormod: maybe it'd be good to establish a wiki page on it though, I'll do that
<bryce> yes, ~build1 would probably be better.  Probably doesn't matter since it'd be basically the same stuff either way
<bryce> tormod: I'll add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/DriverBuilding - does that sound memorable enough?
<tormod> looks good. one comment: debuild with or without -i or even -I.git (not consistent)
<bryce> ok, I'll straighten that out
<bryce> hmm
<bryce> you know, if a new version is put out for Jaunty, it's going to be numbered .1
<bryce> e.g 1.2.3-1ubuntu2 -> 1.2.3-1ubuntu2.1
<bryce> so I wonder if the correct version for an xup package would be 1.2.3-1ubuntu2.1~xup~1 rather than 1.2.3-1ubuntu3~xup~1
<pwnguin> anyone know why X would UnloadModule evdev?
<jcristau> pwnguin: because the device goes away, or because Init fails
<pwnguin> 13:35 < pwnguin> anyone know why X would UnloadModule evdev?
<pwnguin> 13:37 -!- mvo [n=egon@p54A66B3D.dip.t-dialin.net] has quit ["Ex-Chat"]
<pwnguin> 13:40 < jcristau> pwnguin: because the device goes away, or because Init fails
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> damn irssi
<jcristau> (see xf86NewInputDevice there's a number of things that can go wrong)
<tormod> bryce: or even 1.2.3-1ubuntu2.0~xup~1 so there's less confusion
<bryce> yeah
<tormod> but why that ~1 after xup ?
<tormod> bryce: should we consider for instance the latest libdrm crash fix for x-updates, or only wait for new releases?
<bryce> ah, that's because if we need to put out an update to our update, we can increment that number to supersede
<bryce> I like ~xup~1 better than ~xup1 simply for clarity
<tormod> then xup, xup1 xup2 etc would work as well
<tormod> oh clarity
<bryce> in general I would wait for new releases only
<bryce> if a crash fix is really important and worth putting out to users, then it probably makes more sense to put it out as an SRU
<bryce> but we can play it by ear
<tormod> okdok
<bryce> ultimately it's going to be driven by what we actually end up having time for
<tormod> right. it would probably be tempting to neglect SRU's and ask people to use x-updates, much less paper-work :p
<tormod> we can also test SRU fixes in x-updates
<tormod> scratch that, would make SRU even more painfull
<bryce> right
<bryce> also in general we will be carrying newer versions of drivers, for which SRUs would not apply anyway
<tormod> good point
<bryce> - however - it can be useful if we think a fix went in upstream in the newer release, to have them test it, before we go through trying to cherrypick out the fix
<bryce> (indeed, this was my main motivation in setting this up)
<tormod> and to silence those people crying for newer versions and why Ubuntu release policy sucks etc :)
<tormod> maybe we should use the "backports" repo more, also for X stuff, at least those without dependency issues?
<bryce> well, I've given that some thought
<bryce> looking at past releases of backports I notice a distinct lack of X packages
<bryce> so there's some pros and cons
<bryce> on the pro side, I think -backports is more widely known, so this would distribute new drivers to a wider array of people
<bryce> on the con side, it adds an unknown amount of risk of causing breakage to people who e.g. just want newer apps, and don't want drivers changing out from under them
<bryce> so I am kind of leaning at this point towards the idea of x-updates being sort of a parallel to -backports
<mnemo> bryce: just fyi... i've been asking some people to run apport-collect for jaunty bugs... and it seems that this script itself actually crashes for a significant number of users... i've collected some info on these errors here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/368004
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368004 in apport "apport-collect crashes for certain dates/locales" [Undecided,New]
<bryce> on the other hand, it is certainly possible to pin packages... but would people want to do that?
<mnemo> bryce: are you or pitti maintaining the xorg hook for apport btw?
<bryce> mnemo: erk
<bryce> mnemo: I am maintaining the xorg hook, but if it is crashing he might be the better one to investigate
<mnemo> i've shown him the bug and he said he put it on this todo list, but I just wanted to mention it here as well so it's not forgotten
<bryce> aha I recognize that error
<bryce> that's in apport-collect code
<bryce> it is a unicode error, and means that there was a non-ascii character in the bug report, that crashes apport
<bryce> I run into that type of bug a LOT with my arsenal (auto-bug-triage) scripts
<mnemo> heh right
<bryce> in this case it looks like it was a filename that had the bad character
<bryce> anyway, something pitti will have to fix
<bryce> thanks for letting me know about it though
<bryce> I wish launchpadlib handled this type of thing better
<mnemo> yea
<bryce> tormod: in any case, if later we decide to push stuff into -backports, I figure x-updates gives us fertile ground to pull from
<bryce> tormod: I don't have any plans to pursue this idea, but if anyone else is interested in feeding stuff into -backports, go for it
<mnemo> bryce: nice comment on the intel perf bug :)
<bryce> oh, thanks
#ubuntu-x 2009-04-29
<LLStarks> yo
<bryce> heya LLStarks
<LLStarks> karmic kernels are in the repos.
<LLStarks> kms disabled by default...
<LLStarks> D:
<LLStarks> brb
<LLStarks> finally got kms to boot to x
<bryce> LLStarks: how'd it go?
<LLStarks> nice.
<LLStarks> plymouth doesn't want to play nice.
<bryce> LLStarks: would you mind writing up notes on what you had to do to get it going?  it'd give us a headstart on getting it all enabled and set up by default
<LLStarks> i915 modeset=1
<LLStarks> in /etc/modules
<LLStarks> 2.6.30-1 kernel
<bryce> did X pick up the mode properly?
<LLStarks> latest edgers ppa drivers
<LLStarks> i can't tell. the fb console looked right
<LLStarks> but i still saw blinking
<LLStarks> also, the boot is 75% done by the time it gets there
<LLStarks> *gets to enabling kms
<LLStarks> also, the karmic forums mention this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7166503&postcount=8
<LLStarks> CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y
<LLStarks> CONFIG_FB_VESA=y
<LLStarks> can't be modules
<LLStarks> have to be compiled in
<bryce> mm
<bryce> yeah those look like kernel config params
<LLStarks> sarvatt is doing the intel drivers for the ppa now.
<LLStarks> kms enabled.
<LLStarks> as opposed to tormo disabling them
<bryce> cool
<bryce> which ppa?
<LLStarks> edgers
<bryce> ok
<LLStarks> for manual kms. modprobe i915 modeset=1
<LLStarks> also, /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms is now present.
<LLStarks> option i915 modeset=1
<LLStarks> is the only line
<LLStarks> also, the intel team is forcing the issue with uxa-only
<LLStarks> latest commits have stripped out exa and xaa
<bryce> yeah I know about that
<LLStarks> also, xv overlay is gone.
<bryce> I'm concerned that's going to paint us into a corner if we want to ship something newer than 2.7
<LLStarks> for kms+uxa
<bryce> hrm
<LLStarks>  and i just froze...
<bryce> lovely
<LLStarks> bryce. uxa is not ready for karmic as things stand.
<LLStarks> btw, is there anyway to unfreeze x if it happens?
<bryce> not usually
<LLStarks> i'm using exa right now.
<bryce> however there have been cases where I've been able to unfreeze by killing the process which causes it
<LLStarks> mplayer in my case.
<LLStarks> but i don't have a spare machine for ssh
<bryce> in one case, that was alarm-clock, in another case you could kill compiz and get back
<bryce> in that case unless vt switching works, you're power cycling
<LLStarks> what's causing these crippling crashes?
<bryce> or play with sysrq combinations
<bryce> careful to distinguish between "freeze" and "crash" - different things
<bryce> what causes freezes is usually something poked into the GPU improperly
<LLStarks> alt+prntscrn+b is the only thing that works
<LLStarks> and that reboots.
<bryce> I wrote a lengthy guide about freezes in wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Freezes if you're interested in the gory details
<bryce> also you can install the intel-gpu-dump tools and get gpu dump info that presumably reveals why it froze
<bryce> however my experience so far with the tools has been a mixed bag
<maco> Know how a few days ago I said X kept doing the thing where it freezes but the mouse still moves? Turned on greedy, and it's perfectly stable now.
<jbarnes> bryce: you may be able to just override pScrn->virtualX & Y in preinit instead
<bryce> jbarnes: ok
<Ng> is there any particular reason not to always make the virtual be its maximum size for that hardware?
<jbarnes> Ng: yes, on some hardware it's huge
<Ng> so that'd be pointlessly stealing RAM?
<Ng> I thought I read somewhere that the maximum on Intel hardware is only 4096x4096 on newer chips
<hyperair> Ng: that's a mesa bug
<Ng> oh :)
<hyperair> Ng: there's a patch floating around that never made it into mesa that bumps up the limiter to 80somethingx80something
<Ng> heh
<hyperair> eh wait
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> was it 4096 or 2048 now
<hyperair> lemme get that patched mesa out and give it a go
<Ng> 5120x3200 would be the size of 4 30" monitors by my calculations, so that would seem to my naive guesswork, to be a reasonable maximum at the moment
<Ng> (I don't know how you'd connect more than 2 to most intel driven hardware, but at least it means you can arrange them in either axis)
<hyperair> LVDS + VGA + HDMI?
<hyperair> that's 3
<hyperair> i don't see how you could get a fourth
<hyperair> wait, does intel even have hdmi?
<hyperair> or was HDMI for audio? i can't remember
<jcristau> Ng: you can connect more, but you have 2 crtcs, so the rest has to be cloned.
<hyperair> bah
<hyperair> 2 crtcs?
<Ng> I only own three things with intel chips, but none of them have more than 3 connectors
<nagappan> hi
<nagappan> is there any issue with Ubuntu 9.04 having 2 nVidia card ?
<nagappan> the installer doesn't come up, if we have 2 cards
<nagappan> it gets struck when the X comes up
<nagappan> later, tried removing a card and installed Ubuntu 9.04, after installation, when I plugin the card, the second card is not being detected
<nagappan> both the cards are same nVidia chipset
<nagappan> I mean the lspci is listing only one card
<bryce> nagappan: in general multi-cards is not supported in ubuntu
<bryce> nagappan: however in theory the -nvidia driver can do it, but I've never messed with it myself.
<nagappan> bryce, ok
<nagappan> bryce, I also noticed this in /var/log/messages
<nagappan> Apr 28 20:07:53 xerox-1-2-dhcp77 kernel: [   21.552051] Xorg[3413]: segfault at fffffffffffffff8 ip 00007f0804551894 sp 00007fff0c75f280 error 4 in ld-2.9.so[7f0804543000+20000]
<bryce> dunno that one
<Unggnu> hi all
<jcristau> fffffffffffffff8 is a fun address.
<Unggnu> Does anyone know a howto to test kms with Jaunty? Karmic doesn't seem to have the new packages.
<tseliot> nagappan: maybe try with "sudo nvidia-xconfig --multigpu=On" (type man nvidia-xconfig for further information)
<nagappan> tseliot, sure, let me try now, thanks :)
<nagappan> bryce, will this be of any use ? http://pastebin.com/d79e70d92 dmesg output
<nagappan> I noticed this line
<nagappan> [   10.674454] ck804xrom ck804xrom_init_one(): Unable to register resource 0x00000000ffb00000-0x00000000ffffffff - kernel bug?
<jcristau> nagappan: in general debugging a blob will be pretty hard.
<nagappan> jcristau, ok
<jcristau> (read: impossible)
<nagappan> tseliot, there is no such option with nvidia-xconfig, atleast on this Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit machine
<tseliot> nagappan: "--sli=Auto" should work
<nagappan> note, the same card with same configuration is working with Ubuntu studio rt kernel !
<nagappan> tseliot, let me check
<nagappan> tseliot, option --sli not recognized
<tseliot> nagappan: what driver are you using?
<nagappan> tseliot, nvidia driver
<tseliot> what version
 * nagappan checking
<nagappan> tseliot, nvidia-installer:  version 1.0.7  (buildmeister@builder58)  Fri Apr 17 00:40:22 PDT 2009
<nagappan> tseliot, nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009
<tseliot> nagappan: didn't you install it using Ubuntu's repositories?
<nagappan> tseliot, no
<nagappan> tseliot, I tried with the NVidia installer, let me try with Ubuntu version now
<tseliot> nagappan: no, please don't
<nagappan> tseliot, :)
<tseliot> or you'll break your system
<tseliot> sudo sh name_of_the_installer --uninstall
<nagappan> tseliot, sure
<tseliot> and uninstall the driver from the installer first
<nagappan> tseliot, ok
<bryce> jbarnes: hrm, i've been poking the virtualX/Y values in preinit but seems to not affect things
<bryce> jbarnes: at least, I see no change in xrandr's maximum values
<jbarnes> oh hm
<tseliot> bryce: what happens?
<tseliot> with the virtual values
<bryce> tseliot: xrandr reports 1280 1280 (the stock defaults for this hw)
<jbarnes> bryce: are you setting it before xf86initialconfiguration gets called?
<bryce> instead of 2048 2048 that I'm trying to poke
<bryce> jbarnes: I've tried it several places in the function, including up at the top right after i830_kernel_mode_enabled()
<jbarnes> looks like you might actually have to poke pScrn->display->virtualX/Y too
<bryce> one thing I've found is I can only do the I965 test after about halfway through the routine, otherwise it segfaults, but that's a secondary issue
<nagappan> tseliot, sorry was away for lunch, just back, trying now
<jbarnes> yeah the pci stuff has to happen first otherwise you won't have a pdev to check
<bryce> jbarnes: no go
<jbarnes> bryce: arg I guess there's not an easy way to do it
<jbarnes> bryce: another way of achieving the same thing might be to round up the memory allocation though in the 965 case
<jbarnes> where we allocate the front buffer you could make sure it's at least 2048 wide
<bryce> that's in i830_mem.c?
<tseliot> i830_allocate_framebuffer ?
<jbarnes> wouldn't change the virtual or xrandr output but would affect memory laytout the same way
<jbarnes> yeah
<mnemo> i've just built mesa with a custom patch that upstream wanted me to try... to install it I tried doing "dpkg -i *.deb" but since all the generated DEBs depend on each other I think they have to be installed in some special order or something... when I do "dpkg -i *.deb" I get this error --> http://pastebin.com/m4337f2a9
<jcristau> some are conflicting with each other
<jcristau> which makes dpkg -i *.deb sort of a problem
<mnemo> ahh, so I should just install a subset then?
<jcristau> so, err, don't do that.
<mnemo> which ones do I want for DRI radeon?
<jcristau> libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri
<bryce> mnemo: fwiw, I exclude the swx packages when installing mesa
<bryce> otherwise it bumps you into software rendering or some such
<mnemo> ok and then I have logout and login again?
<mnemo> or is there some magic way similar to what modprobe does for kernel?
<bryce> I usually restarting gdm (or for the freeze issue do a fresh reboot just to be sure).  dunno if there's a simpler method
<jcristau> mnemo: depends what your issue is.  if it's related to aiglx, then you need to restart the X server.  if it's direct rendering, then you don't have anything to do.
<mnemo> jcristau: ok, but if its direct rendering and im using compiz I need to restart compiz at least right?
<jcristau> compiz doesn't use direct rendering (on dri1 anyway).  so restart X.
<mnemo> ok
<bryce> jbarnes: yeah setting pScrn->display->virtualX seems to just crash X
<jbarnes> ugg
<bryce> out of curiosity I printed virtualX/Y throughout the preinit call, and it seems to never change from what I set it, so there isn't something that's resetting it
<bryce> whoa
<bryce> something I did just did it
<bryce> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 2048 x 2048
<jbarnes> bryce: heh cool
<bryce> narrowing the patch down
<bryce> I'd just started randomly moving the display->virtualX stuff at different spots in the routine, and I think I stuck it in a spot where it had the right effect
<mnemo> "development by a 1000 monkeys, eventually shit just has to work right"
<mnemo> hehe sry :)
<bryce> ez true
<bryce> cheep cheep
<mnemo> bryce: btw I think I managed to screw up my computer in exactly the way you told not to... i mean.. after install *.deb of mesa ... now "glxinfo | g direct" says "NO!"
<mnemo> is there anyway around that?
<bryce> yeah, I think it is to do a apt-get install -f
<bryce> which cleans up the mesa stuff
<cshadowrun> bryce your the guy who wrote the reply to the brainstorm on multi monitor support i think, right?
<bryce> CShadowRun: probably
<CShadowRun> cool, i'm all up for testing (quad screen user \o/)
<CShadowRun> been trying to prod gnome into fixing some long-standing multi X screen bugs recently lol
<mnemo> Federico Mena-Quintero has done some really nice work on xrandr fixes in GNOME lately as well
<mnemo> CShadowRun: what graphics card do you have?
<CShadowRun> mnemo i have a pair of 8800GT
<CShadowRun> one X screen per card, so 2 twinviews.
<bryce> CShadowRun: link to the brainstorm page plz?
<CShadowRun> bryce i'll try and find it again, it was a long time ago though
<CShadowRun> don't think i can find it, i remember it was in development for intrepid, and that it had about 2000 +'s
<CShadowRun> and that there was a reply explaining about xrandr
<CShadowRun> and that testers where needed
<bryce> well, -nvidia multi-card is completely different
<bryce> and afaik is not an xrandr thing
<CShadowRun> bryce http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/206/
<CShadowRun> i heard xrandr 1.3 was going to have shared graphics memory which would allow for multi cards?
<bryce> yeah
<bryce> still, that's orthogonal to -nvidia
<CShadowRun> yea, i know theres no support for the nvidia binary driver
<CShadowRun> those are the 2 things i'm waiting on :D
<CShadowRun> also another thing that wasn't mentioned in the article is alot of software really doesn't work well if you use multiple X screens
<CShadowRun> gnome-panel is a good example of that
 * bryce nods
<CShadowRun> but i been trying to prod the gnome-panel dev into fixing some of that, hopefully
<CShadowRun> then i can move from hardy to jaunty \o/
<bryce> a lot of the Xinerama style setups seem to have suffered regression now that xrandr is the norm
<bryce> good, keep at that
<CShadowRun> yea, i'm not using xinerama
<CShadowRun> i like the seperation of X screens
<CShadowRun> anyway nice talking to you, if you ever need anything tested i have a partition dedicated to testing stuff, so just drop me a line :)
<bryce> sure, usually if we need testing I announce to ubuntu-x@lists.ubuntu.com
<CShadowRun> cool, sign up for that
<mnemo> CShadowRun: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-x
<CShadowRun> ty
<bryce> ok... moment of truth, time to verify this solves the freeze...
<mnemo> /mne keeps fingers crossed
<bryce> has passed the 10 min mark, that's a very good sign
<bryce> ok, ppa updated.  I'm going to snag some lunch and let this laptop finish its testing
<bryce> jbarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/160964/ - open to suggestions for improvement
<jbarnes> bryce: yeah looks like a good hack
<mnemo> bryce: i would mention some "workaround" plus some LP bug number in the debug output like you did with that intel i865G bug
<bryce> ok
<bryce> (still going strong btw)
<mnemo> nice
<mnemo> hi phoronix :)
#ubuntu-x 2009-04-30
<bryce> of course wouldn't you know it, as soon as I'm ready to put this fix in, launchpad goes down!
<CShadowRun> Murphy's law +1
<NCommander> CShadowRun, whenever your ready to fix something, Launchpad goes down?
<CShadowRun> NCommander yup, that's murphys law
<CShadowRun> Murphys law: Anything that can go wrong, will go wrong
<NCommander> :-)
<CShadowRun> and it always happens at the most annoying time too.
<NCommander> CShadowRun, Murphy's Law only fails when trying to prove Murphy's Law, thereby succeeding
<CShadowRun> haha
<NCommander> :-)
<alex_mayorga> bryce: ping
<alex_mayorga> Hi, can anyone take a quick look at bug 213171 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213171
<bryce> http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/PkgList/versions_current.html  <-- updated for karmic
<lesshaste>  my X just spontaneously rebooted with this helpful backtrace (see end of log) http://pastebin.com/f373a4ba0
<mnemo> lesshaste: fglrx doesn't support xserver 1.6 yet so right now you are recommended to use the -ati driver for radeon cards on jaunty.. see this bug for details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/313027
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<lesshaste> mnemo: that's very interesting but I am hardy
<lesshaste> mnemo: I am on hardy
<mnemo> oh, I see.. ok
<tjaalton> mnemo: the latest version does support it, and jaunty has a prerelease version that also supports 1.6..
<mnemo> oh I see
<lesshaste> mnemo: the problem is my lack of debug symbols I assume
<lesshaste> how can I get those?
<mnemo> lesshaste: probably this will work.. sudo apt-get -y install xserver-xorg-core-dbg libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg
<mnemo> but you cant get debug symbols for fglrx afaik
<lesshaste> ok thanks.. is that what is missing in my backtrace?
<mnemo> no yours seems to have only X symbols missing
<mnemo> in general, you can determine in what package a file ships using for example the command "dpkg -S /usr/bin/X" and then you can see if there is a blah-dbg package for that... and if there isn't you can enable ddebs repos and then install package_name-dbgsym
<lesshaste> thanks.. I am installing the packages you mentioned
<lesshaste> and we'll see for next time.. one that I don't understand is that I never get anything in /var/crash
<lesshaste> I have  enabled=1 in /etc/default/apport
<mnemo> tjaalton: do you know if jaunty will ship a new mesa7.4 based on the upstream stable branch?
<lesshaste> does an X crash not trigger apport?
<mnemo> lesshaste: apport is disabled in stable release but you can force it to start by running "sudo force_start=1 /etc/init.d/apport start"
<mnemo> (maybe thats the same as enable=1 that you mention? not sure)
<mnemo> tjaalton: because I have found an extremely attractive cherry pick for -ati this morning
<lesshaste> mnemo: thanks
<lesshaste> just tried it
<mnemo> tjaalton: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/368049
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368049 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "compiz crashes gnome desktop using default ati driver (radeon X600)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lesshaste> mnemo: out of interest..are all these drmOpenDevice: lines in my log normal?
<jbarnes> bryce: what's the url for the xorg blueprints?
<tjaalton> mnemo: not sure
<tjaalton> mnemo: also, the package should be changed to mesa
<tjaalton> afk, bbq ->
<jbarnes> bryce: heh nevermind... /me looks at /topic
<pwnguin> what's going on with bug #214668?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214668 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945gm] rotating screen degrades performance with intel driver" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214668
<pwnguin> bugwatch moved it from fix released to confirmed
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-01
<lesshaste> hi.. my X restarted again spontaneously with this log http://pastebin.com/f4d283a92
<lesshaste> I thought i  had installed debug symbols.. what can I do to get a better backtrace for next time?
<lesshaste> I have installed xserver-xorg-core-dbg  for example so I am mystified
<mnemo> there are certain types of bugs where the stack itself gets corrupted (buffer overflows etc) and in those cases you might not be able to reconstruct a backtrace because essentially what you think is return addresses are just random pointers
<mnemo> i have no idea if that's the case for you though
<mnemo> lesshaste: there is a better wat to get backtraces, but its a bit more work
<lesshaste> mnemo: that's very interesting... I am not very good at interpreting backtraces like this one
<lesshaste> mnemo: what is that
<lesshaste> ?
<mnemo> its kind of complicated but basically whenever you run into a CALL instruction in machine code, the CPU will push the address in memory where it is supposed to continue running once that CALL is done
<lesshaste> oh I see. this involves patching X?
<mnemo> so basically what gdb does is that it walks through the raw stack memory and then it just figures out which locations hold the actual returns addresses
<mnemo> no you can get a backtrace much easier
<lesshaste> ok
<mnemo> with normal gdb actually
<lesshaste> so run X in gdb?
<mnemo> basically you need to attach gdb to X while its running and then keep gdb running in a ssh shell
<mnemo> yea just start up X normally
<lesshaste> ok.. how do I do that please :)
<mnemo> connect to ssh from another computer
<mnemo> and then you do "sudo gdb -p $(pidof X)"
<lesshaste> oh I see... a little like a serial console
<mnemo> this will temporarily freeze your X on that machine
<mnemo> yea sort of like that
<mnemo> anyway, once you type "c" inside gdb you will be able to use X again
<mnemo> and then you just wait until you can trigger the crash again
<mnemo> at that point gdb will stop again and break into a prompt mode from where you can do all kinds of neat analysis
<lesshaste> that can't be done from a VT on the same machine?
<mnemo> no unfortunately not
<mnemo> if you really want to do it from a single machine I think you can
<mnemo> i've never done that though
<lesshaste> why won't it work from a VT?  That should be affected by an X crash should it?
<lesshaste> shouldn't
<lesshaste> (for the first should :) )
<mnemo> the thing is that if you shutdown X and then start like "gdb X" then X won't unset its graphical mode when you break into the SEGV prompt in gdb so I dont think that would work
<mnemo> hmm im not sure why it won't work on a VT
<mnemo> i mean try it I guess :) but I suspect it won't work
<mnemo> heh I tried it now, it didnt work.. I can attach gdb fine but I can get back to X from there
<lesshaste> mnemo: which xserver-xorg-video-<name> do I need for the fglrx driver? Could it be ati?
<lesshaste> mnemo: :) thanks
<mnemo> nah
<mnemo> fglrx is none of those
<lesshaste> ah ok
<mnemo> fglrx is closed source crap
<mnemo> but xserver-xorg-video-ati usually works pretty well for the same cards
<lesshaste> but 3d right?
<mnemo> yeah the open source -ati version has 3d with direct rendering etc
<mnemo> compiz runs great on it etc
<lesshaste> oh.. this sounds newish :)
<lesshaste> I should change to that
<mnemo> honestly, the best thing with the open source driver is that you can actually analyze the failures, file good bug reports and get stuff to improve
<lesshaste> sure but I didn't know 3d worked these days :)
<mnemo> try it and see if it's good enough for you
<mnemo> and file bugs if it doesnt work
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> will do
<alex_mayorga> hello, can anyone take a look at Bug #213171 and tell me if is actually the same bug or should I file a new one for my video issues?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/213171/+text)
<alex_mayorga> ups!
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/213171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213171 in xorg "[i830] Unable to install with GUI on Fujitsu Lifebook C7651" [Unknown,In progress]
<alex_mayorga> anyone aware of i830 isues on the intel driver for 9.04?
<alex_mayorga> bryce, you around?
<bryce> yes
<alex_mayorga> I'd like to volunteer to get https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/213171 fixed
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/213171/+text)
<alex_mayorga> I'll need heaps of guidance though :)
<bryce> ok, well first step is to test against -intel 2.7
<alex_mayorga> is that on the repos?
<bryce> if you can reproduce the issue on that, then the next step is to file the bug upstream
<bryce> you can get it from the x-updates ppa
<alex_mayorga> OK, will start there, thanks
<bryce> here is a link for filing it upstream - https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg
<bryce> however note that upstream generally does not give much priority to 8xx hardware... still it is worth a try just in case
<bryce> some additional guidance on analyzing bugs can be found via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/
<alex_mayorga> is there a way to use the intrepid driver?
<bryce> yes, someone set up a PPA for that - it's linked to from the IntelPerformance troubleshooting page
<alex_mayorga> OK thanks that should at least give me my video back
<tjaalton> howdy ho
<bryce> heya tjaalton
<tjaalton> hi bryce
<bryce> how's the move been going?
<tjaalton> almost over :)
<tjaalton> only some stuff left in the old storage room
<tjaalton> and the final cleanup of the old place
<tjaalton> how's karmic so far?-)
<tjaalton> about the intel virtual hack; I think Mirv had it set to 2k*2k, and he was immune to these hangs, so it's looking pretty much like a solved case imho
<tjaalton> bbl, sauna ->
<alex_mayorga> bryce, the intel driver at https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates didn't help
<bryce> tjaalton: karmic is ok so far; I've set up my pbuilder and switched tools over to it, and done a few merges, but nothing major yet
<alex_mayorga> you were saying the intrepid driver is available somewhere, right?
<bryce> tjaalton: I think before I get into it too much I'm going to work on getting the UXA bugs upstreamed
<bryce> alex_mayorga: what was your experience with the 2.7 driver exactly?
<bryce> alex_mayorga: yeah see above
<alex_mayorga> same thing, the four quarters of the screen are overlaid in the top-left most quearter
<alex_mayorga> and the whole LCD "shakes" a bit to the left and right, really unusable, want a picture?
<bryce> put the picture on the bug report, yes
<bryce> it sounds a lot like a modeline issue
<alex_mayorga> bryce, sorry my pidgin crashed before I could catch the other PPA
<bryce> if you connect a different monitor to it, does the issue go away?
<alex_mayorga> hadn't really tried a secondary monitor
<bryce> the link is on the IntelPerformance page in wiki
<bryce> test that next
<bryce> if it is a modeline issue, switching drivers won't make any difference
<alex_mayorga> just plug a monitor, that's it?
<bryce> yeah, plus maybe reboot
<alex_mayorga> only clue I have is that video was perfect on intrepid
<alex_mayorga> I seem to have every single one of the WONT work at all video cards
<bryce> well, go ahead and try the driver if you want, but modelines are calculated in the xserver
<alex_mayorga> do you remember my geforce go
<bryce> fwiw, there are ways you can manually program modelines
<bryce> but try attaching a different monitor first
<bryce> if that doesn't make the issue go away, then no use bothering with modeline stuff
<alex_mayorga> OK, let me try to get a monitor from a friend see if that works
<bryce> alternately, you can try switching to a different resolution
<bryce> each resolution has a different modeline, so often if you have a modeline bug, it's particular to that one resolution
<alex_mayorga> I have to edit xorg.conf for that right?
<bryce> however if it is being caused by the display's edid or ddc data, all the resolutions could be borked
<bryce> to switch resolutions just use xrandr
<alex_mayorga> FWIW tty2 is just merry :)
<alex_mayorga> xrandr: can't open display
<aportier> i was wondering if this is the correct place to come with issues with my intel graphics card
<alex_mayorga> aportier, I feel your pain :)
<alex_mayorga> but so far I think I'm better of staying on intrepid
<alex_mayorga> aportier: what card you've got?
<aportier> i have an intel aspire one with an intel 945 GME
<aportier> i have gotten the 2.7 drivers off your ppa and still have slowdown in video playback
<aportier> i have tried exa and uxa modes on the x11.conf
<aportier> and migrationheuristic greedy
<aportier> no success so far
<bryce> aportier: bug id#?
<aportier> one sec its on the other pc
<aportier> 314928
<aportier> i read something about piping a value into the /proc/mtrr but i couldn't understand the information well enough to apply it
<bryce> what else have you tried?  newer kernel?
<aportier> havn't messed with the kernel
<bryce> hmm, don't see 'aportier' on the lp bug, do you go by a different name there?
<aportier> i think i subscribed to it, maybe not
<aportier> its effecting all aspire one users afaik
<bryce> ok, next try 2.6.30-rc3.  It has a number of performance fixes, esp. for issues that still occur when uxa is enabled.
<bryce> you can also see the IntelPerformance troubleshooting guide in wiki
<aportier> is there a ppa where i can get pre compiled kernels
<bryce> yeah the kernel team's ppa
<aportier> i will give that a shot, thank you
<bryce> no prob, good luck
<tormod> bryce, there is rc4 out now (both in mainline and karmic) with a bunch of intel fixes
<mnemo> drm for g41 was fixed in rc4 for example
<bryce> great
<bryce> is that now the default kernel?  I set up a chroot but it still though 2.6.28 was the default
<alex_mayorga> bryce, thanks xserver-xorg-video-intel-2.4 gave my LCD back
<tormod> bryce: I guess the meta packages are not updated yet. I downloaded the deb.
<bryce> alex_mayorga: wow interesting
<alex_mayorga> I'm installing flash to check video performance, but looks as good as it was on intrepid
<bryce> alex_mayorga: if you're still keen on chasing down the fix, now that you have isolated the bug to the video driver, it is possible to do a 'git bisect' to find the exact patch causing the problem
<bryce> if you do that, then we may be able to get the issue solved in the current version of -intel
<bryce> otherwise, it's likely that the issue will still be there if you ever want to upgrade
<bryce> tormod: gotcha
<bryce> tormod: I've been accumulating a list of -intel bugs we can close once the kernel updates :-)
<alex_mayorga> bryce, I'll look into it, sounds like a very educational thing to do :)
<bryce> alex_mayorga: there's a document on how to do it available on wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<bryce> indeed, it's quite educational ;-)
<bryce> but with a little stubbornness it's quite effective at isolating problems to their fixes
<aportier> @bryce: sorry to bother you again, but where would you recommend i get this test kernel? i can't locate it on launchpad
<bryce>   http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<alex_mayorga> bryce, video it's a bit slow, but I'm not complaining, it's a really old laptop
<tjaalton> bryce: ok, sounds like a plan
<aportier> ok, back, kernel update did not fix the problem
<bryce> aportier: ok, have you tried the 2.7.0 -intel driver?
<bryce> available from https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<aportier> running it right now
<aportier> one of the first things i tried
<bryce> oh right
<bryce> hmm
<aportier> is there any validity to this /proc/mtrr issue? something you could help me understand a bit better?
<bryce> ok, now can you file a new bug report with this configuration, using the command 'ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel', describe what you're experiencing, and give me the bug ID?
<bryce> yes there is validity to that, did you try making those changes?
<aportier> my lspci -vvnn doesn't produce hex addresses for the registers
<aportier> i get whole numbers
<aportier> so i don't know what register to update
<aportier> i tried a-e, no change
<bryce> ok, file a new bug, and describe what you've attempted with mtrr, and I can forward it upstream
<bryce> I don't know a lot of particulars about mtrr stuff... it's a bit more of a kernel level thing
<aportier> ok, i will open a new bug. should i revert the kernel first, and what log files should i post
<mnemo> i think basically mtrr's describe the characteristics of a set of memory ranges.. for example they can say "for all RAM memory starting at X up Y the CPU cache must never be used" and similar things
<bryce> aportier: do it on the 2.6.30 kernel (actually probably won't matter).  If you file via ubuntu-bug it will attach everything needed for now
<bryce> upstream may ask for more info later on
<aportier> ubuntu-bug is a package?
<mnemo> no its a command
<bryce> it's a command you run on the command line
<mnemo> a script that opens launchpad bugs
<aportier> ok cool never used it before
<aportier> ill go ahead and do that
<aportier> thanks for the help
<aportier> bug 370552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 370552 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Slow flash video playback on Intel 945gm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/370552
<aportier> ok im going to continue to pick through this on my own, if you guys see something glaring in there, please let me know
<aportier> thanks again for the help
<tjaalton> bryce: so, rtg said that enabling kms "truly wrecks your experience".. do you know what me meant by that?
<bryce> nope
<bryce> someone else had tested it and found it doesn't do the plymouth thing but otherwise works
<bryce> I was going to give it a shot myself and put together a paint-by-numbers guide
<tjaalton> jaunty is boring, maybe I should just upgrade..
<bryce> need to get a handful of UXA bugs upstreamed first
<bryce> tjaalton: thoughts on updating to newer mesa?
 * tormod is bored not having -intel hw to crash
<tjaalton> bryce: you mean 7.4.1?
<tjaalton> there should be a 7.5rc next week
<bryce> tormod, tjaalton: ok well feel free to update us to latest whatever you want
<bryce> the direction we've got for karmic is to go ultra-bleeding edge this time, to get best support for KMS and boottime prettiness
<tjaalton> 7.5 it is then?-)
<bryce> yep
<mnemo> tjaalton: that reminds me, is it worth for me to prepare a debdiff for this one --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/368049   (dänzer already pushed that one to 7.4 stable branch)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 368049 in mesa "compiz crashes gnome desktop using default ati driver (radeon X600)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tjaalton> not that it's directly kms related, but
<bryce> tjaalton: we'll have driver dependencies on it
<tjaalton> mnemo: guess so
<mnemo> tjaalton: so you wont push 7.4.1 to jaunty then? is that too big/risky maybe?
<tjaalton> mnemo: it's not my call
<mnemo> bryce: what do you think?
<tormod> they already started mesa 7.6-dev, I guess it will have radeon-rewrite soon. 
<bryce> mnemo: if you put together a debdiff, I'll review and sponsor if it looks sane (as I suspect it will)
<mnemo> ok I will do that then
<Sarvatt> glad I waited on -intel tormod, they're pushing some big bug fixes right now :D
<tjaalton> mnemo: we haven't done dot-releases-as-sru's before, so it'd need some discussiong before
<tjaalton> ..we do it
<tormod> Sarvatt: nice, hopes it fixes your card
<bryce> mnemo, tjaalton: oh, right, make sure to pull the specific patch that fixes it, not a point release
<mnemo> ok
<bryce> the SRU team never seems to allow putting point releases through
<tjaalton> right
<mnemo> we might still look at the git log in 7.4 stable branch and see if fedora escalated some nice fixes from their releases and then we just package those one by one
<tormod> the SRU team won't accept a line of code that doesn't fix a serious bug on launchpad
<mnemo> makes sense, _especially_ for mesa/xorg stuff
<bryce> yeah cherrypicking patches that fix issues that we can reproduce in ubuntu or have a bug reporter who can test it to verify the bug exists, is a requirement of the sru team
<bryce> hmm, not sure that's a coherent sentence
<tjaalton> :)
<bryce> oh also with mesa, I'm especially cautious in considering patches that affect intel, since it seems to be so fragile - too often a fix seems to cause issues elsewhere
<bryce> ati seems more robust though, so I'm less worried there about mesa patches
<tjaalton> after reading the blog post by keithp I guess that's going to change
<mnemo> i hope we can get past all this frailty and be rock solid on UXA for the LTS
<tormod> tjaalton: before you start on mesa 7.5, you might have a look at Sarvatt's upload to xorg-edgers, egl craps out on amd64 but that's maybe an old issue that was taken care of by a Ubuntu patch
<bryce> tjaalton: I've got a bunch of sessions planned for UDS to talk on intel issues
<Sarvatt> ahhh shoot, I missed aportier'squestion
<Sarvatt> I have an aspire one and you absolutely have to boot with mtrr cleanup and 1 spare reg
<bryce> (assuming Europe lets us swine-flu-y Usians in)
<Sarvatt> i have to boot with enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1, aspire one has buggy mtrr's by default
<bryce> Sarvatt: ah cool - could you mind giving him some guidance on his bug #?
<bryce> also, is that something we can sort out on the X side of things, or does it require kernel changes to solve properly?
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] original variable MTRRs
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 0, base: 4194176KB, range: 128KB, type WP
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 1, base: 4194048KB, range: 128KB, type UC
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 2, base: 0GB, range: 1GB, type WB
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 3, base: 1GB, range: 512MB, type WB
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 4, base: 1528MB, range: 8MB, type UC
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 5, base: 1526MB, range: 2MB, type UC
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 6, base: 1525MB, range: 1MB, type UC
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] reg 7, base: 0GB, range: 128KB, type UC
<Sarvatt> [    0.000000] WARNING: BIOS bug: VAR MTRR 7 contains strange UC entry under 1M, check with your system vendor!
<tjaalton> bryce: hehe, it would be a pretty lame uds if they wouldn't
<tormod> bryce: you will have to wear masks :) revenge for taking all our fingerprints
<Sarvatt> kernel, when I build my kernels I enabled mtrr cleanup and 1 spare to fix it but the command line stuff works
<Sarvatt> reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back
<Sarvatt> reg01: base=0x040000000 ( 1024MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back
<Sarvatt> reg02: base=0x05f500000 ( 1525MB), size=    1MB, count=1: uncachable
<Sarvatt> reg03: base=0x05f600000 ( 1526MB), size=    2MB, count=1: uncachable
<Sarvatt> reg04: base=0x05f800000 ( 1528MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable
<Sarvatt> reg05: base=0x060000000 ( 1536MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-combining
<Sarvatt> thats what i get with 1 spare
<tjaalton> tormod: hmm, pointer?
<tormod> tjaalton: to what?
<tjaalton> tormod: to the bug that xorg-edgers would fix
<Sarvatt> what i was just talking a bout with -intel? it's a big compiz fix if so
<bryce> tormod, tjaalton: :-)
<tormod> tjaalton: it is not fixing something in particular, I was just warning about potential amd64 issue, but as I added, it might be fixed in some ubuntu patch
<tjaalton> tormod: the vblank one? there aren't any other ones that would matter
<tjaalton> and it's not amd64-only
<tjaalton> but with uxa/dri2 we don't have vblank anyway
<tormod> we are talking about different things, sorry :)
<tjaalton> maybe
<tormod> tjaalton: maybe you addressed me by mistake to start with :)
<tjaalton> tormod: dunno, I'm confused regardless :)
<tjaalton> been away for "too long" (some weeks..)
<tormod> but now that I read your questions again: Sarvatt dropped a vblank patch in -intel, and the same can be done in mesa I guess.
<tormod> Sarvatt: right?
<Sarvatt> I readded it
<tormod> aha
<Sarvatt> 2 people had a problem with it
<tjaalton> grr, I hate these 1pix wide window borders
<Sarvatt> was just mesa I dropped it from, no vblank patch in -intel
<tormod> Sarvatt: re your report 21512, you can get an unoptimized build (and see more variables in the backtrace) with: DEBUILD_BUILD_OPTIONS="noopt debug nostrip" debuild -b -us -uc
<Sarvatt> I was going to do that but anholt said the backtraces were useless with the situation I was having
<tormod> Sarvatt: ok I mix up things or remember wrong regarding those patches...
<Sarvatt> lucky because it woulda taken either 2 hours to build locally or 24 hours to build on a ppa to do it :D
<tormod> Sarvatt: 2 hours to build the -intel driver?
<Sarvatt> oh sorry was thinking mesa there since we were just talking about it, now both of us are confused :D
<tjaalton> so what bug is it that using vblank would fix?
 * tormod goes to bed rather than stir up more confusion
<Sarvatt> they're talking about it in intel-gfx right now actually
<Sarvatt> big paste so I'll PM it
<tjaalton> pastebin works
<Sarvatt> it's on G45 though which explains why I had no problems without it
<tormod> Sarvatt: the mesa amd64 failure: the log shows some files are built with -fPIC and some not, I don't see why when looking at the Makefile, e.g. eglapi.c vs egllog.c
<Sarvatt> would uploading it with DH_VERBOSE=1 help figure it out?
<Sarvatt> or is it in the mesa configs
<Sarvatt> weird, every other one isnt using -fPIC
<Sarvatt> theres a bunch of new egl stuff in configure.ac, could always disable egl couldn't we?
<tormod> Sarvatt: yeah just disable it in confflags-common in debian/rules. I don't think it is even shipped in the debian packaging
<Sarvatt> nope it isnt, nowhere to be found
<tormod> but I am curious to that fPIC thing...
<Sarvatt> /bin/bash ../../../bin/mklib -o EGL -linker 'gcc' -ldflags '' \
<Sarvatt> 		-major 1 -minor 0 \
<Sarvatt> 		-install ../../../lib \
<Sarvatt> 		 -lX11   -ldl eglapi.o eglconfig.o eglconfigutil.o eglcontext.o egldisplay.o egldriver.o eglglobals.o egllog.o eglhash.o eglmisc.o eglmode.o eglscreen.o eglstring.o eglsurface.o eglx.o
<Sarvatt> mklib: Making Linux shared library:  libEGL.so.1.0
<Sarvatt> need to add it to the static lib list in the configs maybe?
<tormod> but you don't see libEGL in the debian/*.install files
<Sarvatt> its auto detecting that we have egl and enabling it in the configure stage it looks like
<Sarvatt> dnl
<Sarvatt> AC_ARG_ENABLE([egl],
<Sarvatt>     [AS_HELP_STRING([--disable-egl],
<Sarvatt>         [disable EGL library @<:@default=enabled@:>@])],
<Sarvatt>     [enable_egl="$enableval"],
<Sarvatt>     [enable_egl=yes])
<Sarvatt> if test "x$enable_egl" = xyes; then
<Sarvatt>     SRC_DIRS="$SRC_DIRS egl"
<tormod> src/egl/main/Makefile treats all those files the same, the CFLAGS should be the same, yet some have fPIC and some not.
<tormod> that snippet checks for your --disable-egl in confflags-common
#ubuntu-x 2009-05-03
<Mike1> is the fglrx in your PPA the latest one?
<virtuald> i'm trying to find a bug report about xorg on radeon crashing when the screen saver is running, does anyone know about it?
<virtuald> seems to be only some screen savers but it happens a lot for me
<virtuald> also, SWcursor crashes both radeon and radeonhd on startup, haven't found a bug report for that. what should be included besides xorg.conf and xorg.0.log?
<mnemo> virtuald: please file one bug per issue and use the script "ubuntu-bug" to open bugs
<mnemo> the "ubuntu-bug" script automatically includes all the log files and info about your hw
<mnemo> to use it run "ubuntu-bug xorg" from a terminal
<virtuald> ok, shouldn't it be against xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<mnemo> yes that's better
<virtuald> and radeonhd
<mnemo> yes
<mnemo> virtuald: ideally, you should collect xorg.log and dmesg right after reproducing your bug, then you're the most likely to capture important error print outs from the bug
<mnemo> virtuald: note that even starting the login login prompt will reset xorg.log (and put the previous one in xorg.log.old instead)
<virtuald> does ubuntu-bug include Xorg.0.log.old?
<mnemo> yes
<mnemo> and a bunch of other stuff like xrandr and glxinfo and whatnot
<virtuald> yeah i just installad an sshd to try to do that with the screensaver crashes, because i can't get any control over the computer with magic sysrq or the power button
<mnemo> ssh is indeed the absolute best way to capture dmesg, xorg.log and xorg.log.old
<mnemo> if you have a solid set of repro steps and the proper logs attach, then I also recommend that you file an upstream bug at bugs.freedesktop.org and then you link the two bugs together using the "Also affects project" link on LP.. that way the ubuntu packagers will get automatically notified when its fixed upstream
<mnemo> virtuald: also please paste the bug number to me (then I can see if I can repro it as well)
<virtuald> what if there already are a bug report at freedesktop? i haven't looked yey
<virtuald> yet
<virtuald> brb
<mnemo> yea search for one first
<mnemo> you can also link an existing freedesktop.org bug to your newly created LP bug
<mnemo> hi tormod
<tormod> hi mnemo
<virtuald> where do i disable xscreensaver security?
<tormod> virtuald: see "man xscreensaver"
<virtuald> i disabled screen locking in the gnome thingy, i didn't find anything on the manpages
<virtuald> hope it works
<virtuald> rebooting.
<tormod> Sarvatt: read your phoronix post that UXA finally works:  the intel focusing pays off apparently :)
<tormod> do you know which commit fixed it?
<tormod> mnemo: re your mesa debdiff, I think the version should be ubuntu3.1 and not ubuntu4
<tormod> and the pocket should be jaunty-proposed
<tormod> and you should stuff patch descriptions and links inside the .diff
<tormod> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PatchTaggingGuidelines)
<tormod> mnemo: btw I got this backtrace myself today, without using the ring switcher. unfortunately I don't remember exactly what I did, so I can't reproduce.
<Sarvatt> it was broken stillas of - 6 days	Remove checks for xf86RotateFreeShadow, introduced in server 1.4.
<Sarvatt> and works as of 	Revert "Leave allocator running until lower-level CloseScreens are done"
<Sarvatt> not that much  in-between those two
<Sarvatt> could end up having been mesa or something I imagine too since I switched to 7.6 at the same time as the driver
<Sarvatt> plus i completely purged compiz and it doesnt reinstall with karmic right now :D metacity compisiting is fine though
<mnemo> Sarvatt: aah that's probably why compiz broke during my karmic upgrade as well...
<mnemo> tormod: thanks for the link, I will cleanup the debdiff
<tormod> virtuald: if you are using the "gnomy thing" you might not be using xscreensaver but gnome-screensaver
<virtuald> yeah
<virtuald> the default screensavers
<virtuald> bug 371405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371405 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "X crashes with SIGSEGV with SWcursor" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371405
<tormod> virtuald: try to find the log with a backtrace, or run gdb over ssh
<mnemo> tormod: so with the debdiff... i should do the "quilt refresh", "quilt pop -a" as usual... and then after that I manually edit the .diff ?
<tormod> mnemo: yes you can edit the patch afterwards. but I guess a "quilt refresh" will delete any existing comments :)
<mnemo> okay, yea that makes sense
<tormod> virtuald: check also the gdm logs for backtraces
<mnemo> tormod: one final question... why 3.1 ? basically I just used "dch -i" and that autoincrements the version I think?
<virtuald> heh it was there when i checked before it started lynx (which i hate for its handling of left arrow in text fields)
<virtuald> brb then
<tormod> mnemo: for SRU it is always .1, just in case there would be a ubuntu4 coming in Karmic. AFAIK.
<tormod> but you read the SRU wiki page, right? :)
<mnemo> i didnt know there was one :o
<mnemo> i will now though :D
<tormod> more confirmations of recent intel improvements in bug 252094 \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252094 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "MASTER: Poor graphics performance on Intel" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252094
<virtuald> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/26293169/Xorg.0.log.old
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-03
<RAOF> bjsnider: I've heard good things about apt-on-cd
<RAOF> Bernardo: Do you have a GMA500 card to play with?  I know that Sarvatt was looking at porting those packages; you should check in with him when he's available.
<RAOF> Woo!  Looks like the dri2 gem leak with glx > 1.2 may have been *fixed* fixed now :)
<bryceh> RAOF, :-)
<bryceh> now only for a i855 fix
<jg> bryceh: you happen to be around?
<Bernardo> RAOF: Hi, I have one
<Bernardo> and I've been working on lucazade's packages
<Bernardo> I'll try to irc today from work if Sarvatt shows up
<Mrokii> hello. Does anybody know what the problem could be if compositing doesn't work on Ubuntu/Gnome, even when according to gconf-editor it should be enabled?
<ricotz> <ricotz> Mrokii, you should give more info in you question like ubuntu version, graphic card, graphic driver
<ricotz> <Mrokii> I am using an nvidia-card on Ubuntu 9.10, with nvidias own drivers. They have worked fine upto now, but after the latest restart compositing doesn't work anymore.
<Mrokii> and as I said, according to gconf-editor, compositing should be enabled.
<ricotz> Mrokii, which card model, which driver version?
<Mrokii> The driver version is 195.30 (a beta-driver I have been using for several days without problems). The card is 9500, I think. Not qute sure about that atm.
<Mrokii> I don't know if that is related, but yesterday Nautilus acted weird, as when I tried to open a folder from the "Places"-menu, it showed an error-message, that it couldn't open the file. I then followed a tip I found on the net to update the desktop-database which didn't help. But I don't know if this possibly broke something.
<Mrokii> If I remember right, the Graphicscard is named "9500 GT".
<Mrokii> another thought: Could that be a kernel-problem? I know I have updated the kernel a day ago and used that. Would it make sense to try to start from the older kernel?
<Mrokii> ricotz:  Sorry, computer crashed. But it seems to work now again (for whatever reason). I tried to enable Visual Effects in the Appearance-prefs and that somehow seemed to enable composition again. Seems it works at the moment, I will have to see if it works when I start next.
<Mrokii> *next time.
<Mrokii> ricotz:  Thanks for trying to help. Bye
<coz_> hey guys... noticed on lucid  ... for 2 of my machines with nvidia agp cards... I cannot enable fastwrites and SBA...any solutions?
<coz_> well I am going to come back for that answer ... I have to reinstall anyway
<jg> ping bryceh 
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: sorry, I haven't really been around, been busy as heck here getting ready for UDS
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: you need to add renamed drm module to the udev rules
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: grep -R lbm-drm /lib/udev/rules.d/
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: that'll show you what you need to do for drm-psb or psb-drm, whatever they renamed it to
<jg> Sarvatt: I'm having trouble with an install onto the new laptop I just got; the machine boots all the way (I can here the cheery ubuntu audible logo), but the screen isn't getting properly enabled.  What should I try?
<Sarvatt> jg: problems with the new machine too?! oh no :( what kind of GPU is in the laptop? do you have multiple monitors plugged in or anything?
<Sarvatt> jg: oh you said it was a newer intel right?
<jg> Intel.
<jg> does have a display port connector.
<jg> yup.
<jg> I7.
<Sarvatt> what brand/model laptop?
<jg> keithp didn't expect any particular problems.
<jg> HP 2540p
<jg> "Elitebook 2540p".
<jg> HP is advertizing it will be/is certified on SuSE, so it's one they expect would be supported.
<jg> and will stand behind.
<jg> It's just started shipping.
<jg> I think I'm probably the first to try Linux on it in the wild.
<Sarvatt> can you try booting without splash? also does it help if you hit the toggle display button after its booted or anything?
<jg> I get the initial strange keyboard like logo on the bottom of the screen.  I didn't think to try toggling the display (duh, some days I'm dumb).
<jg> so I verified the CD's checksum, and tried to just boot into the CD.
<jg> At least if nomodeset is set, it gets all the way to audio output.
<jg> not sure if that is the case with kms.
<jg> unfortunately, I'm about to go into a tunnel.
<jg> be back this afternoon.
<Sarvatt> i have to run to work too, hopefully I can catch up with ya later and help troubleshoot it, will try to dig up something
<Sarvatt> i've seen similar bugs from people on lenovo x201s' where the gpu was hanging right when X started, hopefully can get some insight there since I cant find anything on HP 2540p specifically yet
<Sarvatt> HP actually has linux support for that thing?
<Sarvatt> i have 4 HP laptops and every single one is hilariously linux unfriendly and needed custom DSDT's
<Sarvatt> dont see any here - http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/DriverDownload.jsp?prodNameId=4138625&lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=321957&prodSeriesId=4138624&taskId=135
<Sarvatt> tseliot: have you seen that libvdpau1 only conflicts with the debian nvidia packages and not the ubuntu ones and some people with libmyth-whatever installed while upgrading are getting the blob installed as well even  if they aren't on nvidia?
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I think I saw a bug about it. Do you have the exact bug number?
<bjsnider> it's a side-effect of the debian nvidia blob packaging being so far removed from the ubuntu packaging
<bjsnider> not only will the packaging of libvdpau1 have to be changed, but an "ubuntux" will have to be added to the new version because of the ubuntu packaging changes. but the latest release is not in lucid, so the updates could be folded into that
<hyperair> hmm something weird is happening to my system.
<hyperair> i appear to be going into swapping hell
<hyperair> but cached=276M, free=500M, and used=1496M.
<hyperair> weird..
<hyperair> so much unused memory.
 * hyperair restarts X
<Bernardo> hi all
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: the psb-drm module gets loaded
<Bernardo> I in fact renamed it, adapting the Mandriva patches
<Sarvatt> yeah because psb depends on it but its not set up properly because the udev scripts only work for drm/lbm-drm
<Bernardo> the problem is that even with debug enabled neither psb or psb-drm show any error
<Bernardo> ok, let me check the udev scripts
<Bernardo> but I had it before as drm, and the problem was the same, /dev/dri never got created
<Sarvatt> just add a new line changing lbm-drm to psb-drm to each of those 3 files
<Sarvatt> or drm-psb, whatever its called in there
<Bernardo> psb-drm
<Sarvatt> SUBSYSTEM=="psb-drm", KERNEL=="card*", ENV{ACL_MANAGE}="1" in /lib/udev/rules.d/70-acl.rules, SUBSYSTEM!="drm|lbm-drm|psb-drm", GOTO="drm_end" in /lib/udev/rules.d/78-graphics-card.rules, and SUBSYSTEM=="psb-drm",		GROUP="video" in /lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules
<Bernardo> yep
<Bernardo> didn't change anything, I'll reboot and check again
<Bernardo> still no improvement
<Bernardo> psb and psb-drm get loaded, no errors in dmesg, and the xserver-xorg-video-psb driver fails because /dev/dri never get created
<ani> is this chennel support graphics problem?
<ani> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3TMBTUs9
<ani> nvidia driver install fail. today i delete kermic and install lucid. then perform sudo apt-get update.  then try to install the 195 nvidia driver. becouse 185 can't support my card.  but install fail. above i pest the log of install.
<Sarvatt> ani: installing from nvidia.com doesn't work in lucid
<Sarvatt> that driver is in lucid, called nvidia-current
<Sarvatt> there is no 185 in lucid
<ani> then what i have to do?
<Sarvatt> run the installer again with --uninstall, then go to system - administration - hardware drivers and activate it
<ani> search in software manager system u will find the 185
<Sarvatt> its a dummy package that gives you the latest version if its there
<ani> and what about binary files
<Sarvatt> if you activate it in hardware drivers you'll have the 195.36.15 version you tried to install there, its called nvidia-current
<ani> so i have to do apt-get install nvidia-current
<Sarvatt> no do it through jockey (hardware drivers) or else it wont set up an xorg.conf for you, if you want to do it from the command line use sudo jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<ani> ok
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: did you munge all the symbols when you renamed it to drm-psb too?
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: yes
<ani> its saying network connection broken
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: can you paste your dmesg booting with it?
<Bernardo> I ran the script that they use at mandriva, then generated a diff from the results of the script and the original directory
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: yes, let me copy it from the gma500 machine, just a sec
<ani> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: no rush I have to run for a bit again, i started doing the stuff here but haven't had time to go further with the 5 day PPA build queue https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb
<ani> what that mean?
<Sarvatt> ani: dont have X started?
<ani> am in gui mode
<ani> useing chatzilla
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: lucazade created a google code svn rep, we've put everything there
<ani> how can i do that witout X
<ani> Server is already active for display 0
<Sarvatt> ani: just sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and sudo nvidia-xconfig I guess, no idea whats up
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: 49k, how do you want me to send it to you?
<VladimirBG> hi
<VladimirBG> I need help with radeon driver setup in 10.04
<VladimirBG> I need to set this: "Option          "DynamicClocks"  "on"   #This is for laptop users, it saves energy when in battery mode." in xorg.conf, but there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<VladimirBG> anyone.... how do I edit xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6634890/gma500nodri.dmesg
<Bernardo> VladimirBG: you have to create one from scratch, or download one from somewheree
<Bernardo> afaik
<jg> Sarvatt: still losing.  how do I tell it to boot into the CD, but not try to bring up X?  I see funky stuff on the screen just at the point I'd expect the X server to be starting....
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: FYI remember when we talked about my e-sata disk asking for privs, and you sugested to chown the /media... nada... same thing
<BUGabundo> from my POV it's a bug in some protection system
<bjsnider> well, some people would call it a "feature" instead of a bug, but not me. that's just a pain
<bjsnider> why should any mount require root privileges? it doesn't affect the root partition because that is in use. nobody can unmount a filesystem that's in use
<BUGabundo> worse then that
<BUGabundo> it mounts as *my* user
<bjsnider> should be one of t hose "papercuts"
<bjsnider> maybe it is. i don't have the list in front of me
<BUGabundo> I filed it around alpha3 aka beta
<BUGabundo> guess it was a regression
<BUGabundo> and never fixed
<BUGabundo> let me see if I can find it
<M0DCM_Dave> Hey Ho Magicians
<M0DCM_Dave> Hows everything in the world of Poulsbo?
<jcristau> hahaha.
<M0DCM_Dave> Where there's a will there's a way
<M0DCM_Dave> old wise man said that to me
<M0DCM_Dave> So what's going on with Poulsbo so far?
<Alan> hmmm
<Alan> I've just upgraded to Lucid, and i'm having real trouble getting my tablet stuff working again - was working fine in Karmic
<Alan> biggest problem i'm having right now is that I can get the modifier button to do a right-click, but i can't get it to modify the stylus into a right-click like it used to...
<M0DCM_Dave> A;an, have you tried in the other rooms?
<M0DCM_Dave> sorry typing with one hand while lighting a ciggy with the other
<M0DCM_Dave> I've already given up Visual Basic and re-learning C/C++
<M0DCM_Dave> not giving ciggy's up just yet lol
<Alan> haha
<Alan> M0DCM_Dave: which one in particular?
<M0DCM_Dave> #ubuntu
<M0DCM_Dave> or if #ubuntu+1 is still open try that one
<Alan> M0DCM_Dave: i'll try, but it's like trying to ask for directions in a waterfall
<Alan> i was hoping somebody here might know, and it's less crowded
<M0DCM_Dave> I think this is just for the Poulsbo chipset
<jcristau> eh.  what is for poulsbo?
<jcristau> this channel certainly isn't..
<M0DCM_Dave> phew
<M0DCM_Dave> got me worried
<Alan> what? I'm confused now!
<M0DCM_Dave> me to lol
<M0DCM_Dave> Alan is having a prob
<M0DCM_Dave> I dunno how to help him
<ilmari> hah, managed to trigger https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/568138 with a kernel with lock debugging support
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568138 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[arrandale] deadlock in i915_gem_madvise_ioctl" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ilmari> alien arena seems to consistently trigger the hang
<Alan> Oh, if you're interested, i might have figured out how to get my stylus buttons to work
<Alan> the TPCButton option
<Alan> although not sure why it's not on already....
<Sarvatt> Alan: do you have a serial wacom tablet? that was just fixed recently in xf86-input-wacom if so
<Alan> Sarvatt: technically, yes, i.e. it's a tablet PCR
<Alan> *PC
<Alan> so you mean that it's actually fixed upstream, but missed the boat for Lucid?
 * Alan stabs version freezes
<Alan> I understand why version freezes exist, but it does suck when it's a case of "oh well, screwed for the next 6 months"
<Sarvatt> http://linuxwacom.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=linuxwacom/xf86-input-wacom;a=commit;h=d83ad3afe27feb1d055cfeeef448d5045089c6f0
<Alan> right
<Alan> so it's a simple case of setting it manually in my xorg.conf then?
<Sarvatt> looks like it applies to the xf86-input-wacom in lucid, should file a bug and it can get SRUed probably
<Sarvatt> yeah thats the easiest way
<Alan> ok
<Alan> well that worked
<Alan> thanks Sarvatt 
<Alan> I was starting to worry there!
<Alan> I wonder if/when ubuntu will ever support tablet rotate by default....
<Sarvatt> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/427281/
<Sarvatt> Alan: expect to be able to adjust most of the wacom settings in gnome for 10.10
<Sarvatt> without screwing with an xorg.conf or xsetwacom or whatever
<Alan> Sarvatt: that would be nice...
<Alan> I like the fact that xorg.conf is becoming less and less
<Sarvatt> its already there but was too late for gnome 2.30
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-04
<Sarvatt> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-settings-daemon/log/?h=randr-rotate-wacom-tablet
<Sarvatt> thats the rotate stuff you're looking for I assume, automatically rotates the tablet with the display rotation settings
<Alan> that is definitely a help
<Alan> the other part is actually hooking the ACPI events for the lid rotation
<Alan> so that it does something in the first place...
<Alan> also, that code is a little scary
<Sarvatt> yeah thats a kernel problem, I think hp touchpads are the only ones that do that now
<Sarvatt> err hp touchbooks? whatever they are called
<Alan> but mainly because snippets of your xorg configuration become part of the command line....
<Alan> you can do it on lenovo thinkpad x200t
<Alan> which is what I have
<Alan> but you need to add the ACPI event and handler scripts yourself....
<Alan> oh
<Alan> you're kidding....
<Alan> looks like it's stopped working in Lucid
<Alan> why's that...
<Sarvatt> needs udevification?
<Alan> hmm
<Alan> probably....
<VladimirBG> can someone help me with xorg.conf in Ubuntu 10.04
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: if you're using KMS that option has no effect, you need to use a kernel module option instead (which should already be defaulted on if your card supports it)
<Sarvatt> if that question was in reference to dynclks that you asked about earlier
<Alan> interesting, not firing the ACPI events :(
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: echo "options radeon dynclks=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<VladimirBG> Sarvatt, how do I implement that command, just copy/paste in terminal, or?
<Sarvatt> Alan: acpi_listen doesn't show it?
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: yeah just copy/paste that into a terminal
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: first though, check if its already enabled
<VladimirBG> I apologize for my ignorance, I'm a long time windows user...
<Sarvatt> cat /sys/module/radeon/parameters/dynclks
<VladimirBG> I pasted it, and got "-1"
<Alan> Sarvatt: the events happen, acpid doesn't appear to be firing them...
<Alan> also, i just tried to run acpid in the foreground to see what's happening, and Xorg crashed when i put the lid down...
<Alan> weird stuff..
<Alan> WOW
<Alan> nice
<Alan> ay  3 23:55:43 scribus kernel: [  200.579077] Xorg[1273]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f8bf27a17ce sp 00007fffc6581940 error 4 in wacom_drv.so[7f8bf2799000+12000]
<Alan> In an unrelated note, Virtualbox needs to catch up and support a non-HAL'd Ubuntu :(
<Sarvatt> Alan: try wacomrotate from this PPA, this guy has the same tablet and set it all up as a deb - https://edge.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/+archive/tabletpc
<VladimirBG> Sarvatt, when I used the cat command, I got -1, does it mean it is already enabled? Also, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man4/radeon.4.html shows an option called "ForceLowPowerMode", will that work?
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: no the powermanagement options in xorg.conf don't work with KMS, if you really want to use them then just echo "options radeon modeset=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<VladimirBG> ok
<VladimirBG> thanks
<Sarvatt> if you do that one then they'll all work and ya can go to town with all the stuff in the wiki
<Sarvatt> only thing you'll really notice is the boot will be uglier and your terminals ugly again, but things will be faster :D
<VladimirBG> it that command permanent?
<VladimirBG> meaning I don't need to use it after?
<Sarvatt> yeah, to remove it just sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<Alan> Sarvatt: will try that, thanks - such a thing didn't exist when i bought this laptop!
<VladimirBG> Sarvatt, done. so, after I reboot, I'll have power management enabled on my gpu and have longer battery life?
<Sarvatt> depends on if your GPU supports it :) you still have to add the xorg.conf options too
<Sarvatt> power management sucks on hd2000+ at the moment but they are working on it heavily upstream
<VladimirBG> so I need to make xorg.conf, add some generic stuff like this: http://pastebin.com/cJ2ynTRi and add Option "ForceLowPowerMode" "enable" ?
<Sarvatt> yup, add it to the device section underneath driver "radeon" and before EndSection
<Sarvatt> try adding Option "ClockGating" "1" Option "DynamicPM" "1" Option "ForceLowPowerMode" "1"
<Sarvatt> (all on seperate lines)
<VladimirBG> can you give me a pastebin of that?
<VladimirBG> please?
<Alan> Sarvatt: that wacomrotate is doing exactly nothing
<Alan> :(
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/w3Tzg1ts
<Sarvatt> Alan: you rebooted?
<VladimirBG> thanks!
<Alan> Sarvatt: yup
<Sarvatt> maybe he hasn't updated it for the latest stuff yet :(
<VladimirBG> by the way, what is KMS?
<Sarvatt> it puts the kernel in charge of low level things like managing the memory on the GPU and setting the resolution
<Sarvatt> (and power management in this case)
<Sarvatt> sad as it is i'd really recommend just using the crappy fglrx if you can and you're worried about power management
<VladimirBG> so, I need to also turn that off?
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: thats what "options radeon modeset=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf did
<Sarvatt> it's enabled by default for the pretty boot stuff
<Sarvatt> not that it makes much of a difference getting loaded so late in the boot process as it is now :)
<VladimirBG> I love Ubuntu... but getting little thing to work puts a lot of people off... But I guess that is the price of free...
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: just curious, why don't you use the proprietary drivers on your system?
<VladimirBG> ah... used to be too much hasle a few years back
<VladimirBG> and video playback was bad
<VladimirBG> aside from power management, radeon is really nice
<Sarvatt> yeah its still crappy but its pretty much required if you care about battery life on a recent GPU, that will definitely change by 10.10 though
<Alan> Sarvatt: hmm, methinks there's a bug here... :(
<VladimirBG> so, the lesson is next laptop has either nvidia or intel?
<Alan> May  4 00:37:09 scribus kernel: [  823.134541] Xorg[1241] general protection ip:7f3e7c4947ce sp:7fff89fe3540 error:0 in wacom_drv.so[7f3e7c48c000+12000]
<Alan> more segfaults :(
<bjsnider> VladimirBG, the linux graphics situation across the board is a disaster. you can't go right no matter what hardware you buy
<VladimirBG> what is the least bad solution?
<Alan> There we go, "xsetwacom set stylus rotate cw" is enough to segfault Xorg :(
<bjsnider> VladimirBG, it involves firearms
<VladimirBG> bjsnider, any light at the end of tunnel? Any hope for a good driver set?
<VladimirBG> for any manufacturer?
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: you'll probably find something annoying no matter which you pick, ATI is good but power management with KMS is a sore spot with it at the moment, it getting a lot of work done on it and should be better with 2.6.35. nvidia has great binary drivers but you're stuck with problems like being unable to suspend/resume for months until they fix them. intel gpu's just suck in general :)
<RAOF> VladimirBG: *Modern* intel chips tend to be well supported, but they're pretty sucky chips.
<bjsnider> well, we all thought gallium3d would solve most problems, but now the developers don't want it because there'd be too much pain and it's only a vmware thing. so mesa's crappiness remains
 * RAOF concurs with Sarvatt: the open ATI drivers are most likely to get better fastest.
<cozzimoto> hey guys.. anyone having issues installing nvidia drivers from nvidia on lucid and also setting  fast writes and sba on agp cards?  
<bjsnider> you cannot use the nvidia-installer on lucid
<Alan> going to live dangerously and try xorg-edgers....
<cozzimoto> bjsnider, i noticed :)
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  why is that/
<VladimirBG> If I install fglrx from repo, it will disable radeon, and power management will work?
<bjsnider> i'm tired of explaining why
<bjsnider> cozzimoto, use jockey and do whatever it wants you to
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  wow i am tired of doing support myself with things
<RAOF> VladimirBG: Yup.  Use System→Preferences→Hardware Drivers for the most-tested route.
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  well apparenlty i have no choice  unfortunately
<VladimirBG> RAOF, I tried that, but fglrx isn't offered there, but I did find it in ubuntu software center
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  may add the reason in the topic  :0
<bjsnider> cozzimoto, i'm for that
<RAOF> VladimirBG: Hm.  If fglrx isn't offered there it's entirely possible that fglrx no longer supports your card.  What *is* your card?
<cozzimoto> i meant to say  "maybe add it"
<bjsnider> that's certainly why. it scans for the pciid
<bjsnider> it doesn't match a supported card
<cozzimoto> what about enabling fast writes and SBA on agp nvidia cards...nothing seems to work on lucid
<VladimirBG> RAOF, mobility radeon x1300
<bjsnider> yep, not supported
<bjsnider> cozzimoto, how did you do that before lucid?
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  never on lucid  just on pevious ubuntu versions   on lucid it doesn work
<bjsnider> i said before lucid
<bjsnider> previous distros
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  i would edit  /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<cozzimoto> alias char-major-195* nvidia
<cozzimoto> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<cozzimoto> reboot and magic happened :)
<RAOF> You'll probably need to s/nvidia/nvidia-current/g; the kernel module got renamed to allow parallel-installability.
<bjsnider> if he even has it installed. it sounds like it isn't
<cozzimoto> RAOF,  I tried that once no  luck
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  the nvidia_current is installed   I had no choice
<bjsnider> what?
<cozzimoto> although on the one system i reinstalled  karmic  so I didnt have to deal with this :)
<bjsnider> what do you mean you had no choice?
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  I cannot installe the current nvidia driver from nvidia,,which is what i started with
<bjsnider> yes, because it will overwrite system files. that's always beent he problem with it
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  no I have never had issues with the official nvidia driver
<cozzimoto> only on lucid
<bjsnider> but it has always overwritten and destroyed mesa files, you just didn't notice
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,  mm  that may have affected compiz at some point no?
<bjsnider> no, it replaces mesa's libglx files with its own
<cozzimoto> sorry
<bjsnider> i don't know why, since mesa works so smashingly well, and always has
<cozzimoto> bjsnider,   well  still I always preferred the official driver but with lucid  "i have no choice"
<bjsnider> oh, you can override the block if you really want to. i'm sure google has the instructions somewhere
<cozzimoto> ok I will try to figure out the fast writes and SBA  at some point
<bjsnider> RAOF, the intel chips may suck, but their windows driver destroys the linux driver in opengl performance in the recent phoronix tests
<bjsnider> although he did note amusingly that they locked up the windows kernel on numerous occasions
<RAOF> bjsnider: Heh.
<RAOF> That's entirely possible; our graphics stack still hasn't had a bunch of optimisation work done.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Thinking of which… are you building r300g in xorg-edgers alongside nouveau?  My ati box isn't here yet, but I'm interested to see how it's going; as far as I've gathered it seems to be roughly equivalent to the classic driver ATM.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: yeah libgl1-mesa-dri-gallium
<RAOF> I suspect that we might want to be shipping that in Maverick.  We probably want to have nouveau gallium in there, at least.
<RAOF> Discussions can be had in a week or so! :)
<jg> Sarvatt: OK, I get basically the same results with both 32 and 64 bit images, with and without modesetting: the panel does not appear to be on once X has started.
<Sarvatt> the intel drivers in windows are such an abomination compared to the linux ones, the 945g ones were lucky to get yearly updates the past few years and i had to do allll kinds of faking support for features to get games to work (which is probably where some of the performance losses are from since at least you get software fallbacks for those features in linux)
<Sarvatt> i had the 965gm drivers hacked up to work on 945 so anything recent that needed vertex shader support could work
<jg> Sarvatt: the system does seem to mostly boot up; sometimes I get the cheery ubuntu audio sound to make me think so.
<Sarvatt> I cant find any bugs with the same symptoms :( do you see the splash screen during the boot?
<Sarvatt> did you put the livecd's on a USB stick with persistant storage space so you can see the logs by any chance?
<jg> Sarvatt: I've not tried usb sticks.  I can try to dig one up.
<jg> I get the little keyboardish icon on the bottom of the screen, and press a space bar so I can interact with the menu.
<jg> If KMS is off, I get the textish version of Ubuntu with dots that animate as it spins the CD a long time.
<jg> If KMS is on, I don't get that; the screen goes pretty close to black, while the CD spins a long time.
<jg> Sarvatt: I'll try to grab a usb stick tomorrow.  do I have to do anything magic to get persistent storage?
<ilmari> choose it in usb-creator
<Bernardo> good morning
<furan> hio
<furan> anyone messed with lucid & gma500 recently?
<RAOF> furan: Yes indeed.  Both Sarvatt and Bernardo have been looking at it.
<furan> I saw a blip on an updated ppa(https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa) but it's still building 32 bit
<furan> I was curious if I could just download and build myself
<RAOF> Is there anyone here crazy enough to be using Xinerama?  If so, how's your lucid experience?  I'm noticing a number of bugs with Xinerama being the tying theme.
<Bernardo> hi all
<furan> hi
<furan> trying to get gma500 up on lucid, not sure where to start
<Bernardo> lol
<Bernardo> Lucazade set up a repository with me
<Bernardo> all we need now is to fix dri
<furan> the googlecode one?
<Bernardo> yes
<furan> ok
<Bernardo> I've ported all Mandriva patches, including the renaming of drm to psb-drm to that repository
<furan> cool
<furan> what's left to do on dri?
<Bernardo> Sarvatt here suggested the problem might be with udev, but even after renaming lbm-drm to psb-drm in the udev scripts it doens't work
<slytherin> I am getting very slow video playback with KMS enabled on Radeon 7000. Should I file a separate bug for this or reopen bug #544496?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544496 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RS100] desktop became slow after upgrading to Lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544496
<Bernardo> I don't know... The problem is that the modules get loaded (psb and psb-drm), with debug enabled there is no error, but still /dev/dri never gets created, and the xorg psb driver fails because of that
<Bernardo> I've already put my xorg log on the ubuntuforum thread, and my dmesg in dropbox, if you want to take a look
<Bernardo> furan: the repository in googlecode is http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
<slytherin> What cab the reason that for a particular resolution part of the UI goes off-screen?
<RAOF> Because you're connecting your display over a VGA cable, which sucks?
<RAOF> Or because you have a thrice-damned LCD TV that refuses to believe that digital inputs shouldn't be overscanned?
<slytherin> RAOF: Looks like either or both are possible. With KMS this resolution does not work at all. Without KMS some UI goes off screen.
<RAOF> Are you actually using a VGA cable?
<slytherin> yes. and connected to an year old LCD TV (32").
<RAOF> Mmm, double the fun!
<RAOF> So, if the top and bottom go offscreen then the answer will be “televisions do that deliberately”, and if it's shifted left/right the answer should be “fiddle with the display settings until the TV has scaled the image correctly”.
<RAOF> Mostly.
<slytherin> the display is shifted left. But that happens only for 1360x768 resolution. So I am inclines to think that the frequencies used by TV are not getting detected properly.
<RAOF> Actually making what comes out of a VGA cable centred on a display is somewhat of a hack.  Which is why displays which accept VGA input generally let you shift the output until it matches what it needs to be.
<slytherin> hmm
<slytherin> by the way, should reopen bug 544496 if the symptoms are still present? Or should I file a new bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544496 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "[RS100] desktop became slow after upgrading to Lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544496
<RAOF> Other answers include “you can fiddle with the ModeLine (xrandr --newmode is your friend) until it's shifted nicely” which is basically doing what fiddling with the TV's alignemnt thingy would do, but without useful guidance.
<slytherin> I will try that
<RAOF> I'd only try that if the TV really doesn't have any way to adjust the picture; fiddling with the modeline will be annoying and slow.
<RAOF> I guess another option would be to buy a DVI or HDMI cable (and potentially a new laptop to plug those in :))
<RAOF> slytherin: I'd be happy for you to reopen that bug; the upstream bug is still open, and Bryce wasn't sure that commit would help.
<RAOF> vline seems to be pretty much the same as vsync, which is a serious performance impediment if your card isn't powerful enough to draw at or above the screen's refresh rate.
<slytherin> RAOF: After setting resolution on PC and using 'Auto Adjust' on TV it looks almost perfect. And looks like I will need to buy a new graphics card soon.
<RAOF> slytherin: Turning off kms doesn't resolve the performance problem?
<slytherin> It does.
<slytherin> That's why I added comment in bug first.
<RAOF> Right.  My understanding is that vline is only enabled with kms, which makes your performance problems make sense.
<RAOF> Possibly the other reporter's card got a kms blacklist ;)
<RAOF> There is hope from the upstream bug; there's a suggestion that things will improve once DRI2 swapbuffers have been implemented.
<slytherin> also with KMS enabled EXA is being used which is known not to work with cards with low memory. With KMS disabled, XAA is used.
<slytherin> I am also wondering if I should first try "RenderAccel off" with KMS, if that is going to make any difference.
 * RAOF is off to dinner
<Bernardo> hi
<lucazade> hi
<Sarvatt> RAOF: it looks to be our friend vga16fb causing the problem this time
<Sarvatt> vgaarb is screwing up the blob with multiple cards
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I uploaded a patch about the vga arbiter and multiple cards
<tseliot> (with nvidia)
<Sarvatt> oh nice! i haven't had the time to dig into it more but that seemed to be what the problem was
<tseliot> Sarvatt: bug #573557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 573557 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia-current 195.36.15 + kernel 2.6.32 + dual cards crashes system" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/573557
<Sarvatt> yeah I saw in your changelog message, uploaded it with 195.36.24 to x-updates too
<Sarvatt> phew i'm lucky dch doesn't pick up maverick yet :)
<tseliot> I uploaded that to lucid-proposed too but it will have to be accepted
<tseliot> Sarvatt: do we have this patch in lucid? http://cvs.fedoraproject.org/viewvc/rpms/xorg-x11-server/F-13/xserver-1.8.0-dri2-fix-handling-of-redirected-pixmaps.patch?view=markup
<Sarvatt> nope because its a fix for another patch series that only applies to xserver 1.8 (and was reverted to be done a different way upstream even) and we dropped the glx 1.3+ stuff so it shouldn't be needed
<Sarvatt> that was fixing a problem where compiz was showing the same image for different windows sometimes on xserver 1.8.0
<VladimirBG> hello
<VladimirBG> how to get fglrx insted of radeon? Tried ubuntu software center, but ubuntu still uses radeon
<tseliot> VladimirBG: try Jockey
<VladimirBG> nothing is offered there
<tseliot> VladimirBG: what card are you using?
<tseliot> graphics card
<VladimirBG> ati mobility x1300
<tseliot> Sarvatt: what's the fix that upstream adopted?
<tseliot> VladimirBG: I don't think your card is still supported by the fglrx driver
<VladimirBG> :(
<Sarvatt> VladimirBG: fglrx doesn't support that card, the power management options you can do in xorg.conf is as good as it's going to get for those because they dont have all of the power options that newer cards do anyway
<VladimirBG> thanks
<Sarvatt> ugh libdrm-psb needs a complete packaging overhaul now
<Sarvatt> tseliot: they reverted the commit that needed that patch for now :D
<tseliot> Sarvatt: and what are we going to do in Ubuntu? The netbook remix causes compiz to crash (as it uses clutter)
<Sarvatt> that patch didn't fix any crashes, it just fixed a display problem afaik..
<Sarvatt> what is crashing?
<tseliot> Sarvatt: "application calling glxCreatePixmap when glx 1.3 is not supported"
<Sarvatt> its still crashing?
<tseliot> I have just installed Ubuntu on my netbook
<Sarvatt> its valid for compiz to call glxCreatePixmap because it needs to to use GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap and compiz has always done that (except when we had the glx 1.4 enablement)
<Sarvatt> its just a harmless message in that case, if its crashing its something else probably..
<tseliot> you're right, the gnome decorator was not installed
<tseliot> never mind
<Sarvatt> ah yeah i've seen a few reports of that too, any idea how you got into the situation of not having compiz-gnome installed?
<tseliot> yes, I installed some compiz packages manually (as they are not installed in UNE) and forgot to install the decorator
<tseliot> I guess ubuntu-desktop installs all of the required packages
<Sarvatt> hmm wonder why mandriva is setting up the alternatives for the standard libdri.so and libglx.so in libdrm-psb
<Sarvatt> darn Bernardo is gone, need to see what the contents of /proc/ are for him when booting with psb
<outlaw45> anyone else working on the gma500 on lucid at the moment?
<tseliot> Sarvatt: because poulsbo works with a rather old version libdrm
<tseliot> was it libdrm 2.3 ?
<tseliot> s/works/used to work/
<outlaw45> I believe its 2.3 indeed
<outlaw45> but poulsbo doesn't work on lucid, myself and a couple of other guys are trying to get it working for a few days now
<outlaw45> most credit goes to the other guys :p
<jcristau> credit goes to intel
<outlaw45> not a big fan of intel at the moment
<outlaw45> no working driver for x-server 1.7 from them!
<tseliot> I think it was powervr + intel
<tseliot> but yes...
<outlaw45> yeah you're right powervr are the real bastards
<Sarvatt> i'm working on it here too but its rough without access to any actual hardware to see whats happening - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb/+packages
<tseliot> do they packages use alternatives?
<Sarvatt> haven't gotten to the parts that need changing to alternatives yet :)
<outlaw45> some guys think the problem is in drm
<outlaw45> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
<outlaw45> that's the repo we're using, maybe you can check if you're on the same path?
<lucazade> jbernardo found the problem - libdrm2 now installs to /lib instead of /usr/lib
<Sarvatt> yay svn
<lucazade> I removed /lib/libdrm.so.*, and the driver loaded!
<jcristau> svn + psb.  all the fail in one place.
<jcristau> ;)
<outlaw45> @lucazade: do you need to compile libdrm manual or did anyone edit the debian files?
<outlaw45> back in a minute...
<Sarvatt> change the install rule to usr/lib/lib*.so.* /lib to fix that
<lucazade> ok... going to try it
<tseliot> lucazade: does it mean that the driver works or just that the module can be loaded?
<lucazade> the drivers works
<lucazade> *driver
<tseliot> interesting
<lucazade> jbernardo had anyway a segfault, and was dumped out of X
<Sarvatt> tseliot: yeah mandriva got the driver working with xserver 1.7
<tseliot> ouch
<jcristau> so, err, rather than introducing yet another set of fucked up alternatives for psb, i don't suppose it's possible to rename the psb libdrm to libdrm_psb or so, and rename its symbols..
<jcristau> but i guess "blob" means no
<tseliot> I guess it's possible but I don't remember why we didn't do it when we maintained the driver
<lucazade> i believe jbernardo already renamed the module to work with the mandriva patches (haven't checked myself)
<lucazade> "Rename of the module to contemplate the changes (drm to psb-drm, psb_ added to various prefixes, added mandriva patches), and most changes applied" revision6
<Bernardo> HI
<Bernardo> I only changed the kernel module (drm to psb-drm)
<Bernardo> I was thinking of doing the same to the lindrm
<Bernardo> libdrm
<lucazade> hi
<Bernardo> seems like I lost tseliot by a couple of minutes
<lucazade> Sarvatt said:  change the install rule to usr/lib/lib*.so.* /lib to fix that
<Bernardo> It is not enough
<Sarvatt> http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/02_fix_kms_detection_with_psb.diff
<Bernardo> I've already changed the preinstall and postrm scripts, just need to change the rules file to install in /lib
<lucazade> @Bernardo have you seen my pm? got some issue compiling xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> lucazade: I'm booting my netbook now, will check that asap
<lucazade> ok thanks
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: that is to apply to the "standard" libdrm2, or to the hacked libdrm-poulsbo?
<Sarvatt> all of the mesa stuff is going to need a huge amount of changes for the way things work in lucid
<Bernardo> ok, I guessed as much, when the driver started crashing like crazy
<Bernardo> lucazade: I cleaned xpsb-glx, I'm uploading it to svn asap
<Bernardo> just need to check if my tree is "clean"
<lucazade> Bernardo: ok
<Bernardo> outlaw45: give lucazade or me your email so we can add you to the project
<outlaw45> quach.c@gmail.com
<lucazade> adding
<Bernardo> I've also updated libdrm-poulsbo, just need to add this patch from Sarvatt, what did you do?
<outlaw45> gonna install psb-kernel-source package from sarvatt and then build libdrm
<Bernardo> are there many diffs between sarvatt's and ours?
<lucazade> outlaw45: added to the project
<outlaw45> :p
<outlaw45> Error! Could not find module source directory
<Bernardo> outlaw45: did you check the diff's between sarvatt's source and ours?
<outlaw45> that's what I get if I try to install the package..
<Bernardo> which are you building?
<outlaw45> sarvatt's
<Bernardo> Try ours... :)
<Bernardo> and try purging the previous version before installing the new one, that usually helps with that error
<outlaw45> purging did the trick :) thx
<outlaw45> installing the one from svn at the moment
<Bernardo> lucazade: I am building xpsb-glx, if it finishes without problems I'll upload it to svn
<lucazade> Bernardo: perfect... there also some redudant .patch inside xorg-xserver-video-psb 
<Bernardo> lucazade: I think I left one or two that have been superseeded, I'll check if I can remove them also
<Bernardo> rev 19 has the libdrm changes for /lib
<Bernardo> but still needs to be tested
<Bernardo> Sarvatt's patch doesn't apply, I'll check why before adding it
<outlaw45> crappy system hear, multiple versions of psb.ko and drm-psb.ko
<outlaw45> try to clean and retry
<outlaw45> removed psb-kernel-source but still have
<outlaw45> /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/extra/psb.ko
<outlaw45> /lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/updates/char/drm/psb.ko
<outlaw45> anyone one know where they're from?
<Bernardo> psb-kernel-modules
<Bernardo> remove the package and those two
<outlaw45> just rm?
<Bernardo> yes
 * Bernardo kicks svn, seems like my tree is borked (again)
<outlaw45> restart..
<Bernardo> lucazade: rev20 has the correct xpsb-glx
<lucazade> ok checking
<outlaw45> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp -Xlibdrm.la --list-missing
<outlaw45> dh_install: libdrm-poulsbo-dev missing files (usr/lib/lib*.a), aborting
<outlaw45> that's what I get if I compile libdrm
<Bernardo> outlaw45: just fixed that on rev 21 :)
<outlaw45> :p
<Bernardo> I had made the changes as I was compiling xpsb-glx and didn't check them :(
<outlaw45> building again ;)
<lucazade> xpsb-glx gives me same error
<lucazade> trying also libdrm latest rev
<Bernardo> strange... Let me check again
<lucazade> libdrm same error of outlaw45
<Bernardo> yep. I am going to delete it from svn and re-add it
<lucazade> ok
<Bernardo> lucazade: which svn rev?
<lucazade> 20
<Bernardo> I've fixed libdrm on rev 21
<lucazade> haven't seen
<outlaw45> build libdrm and installing now..
<outlaw45> installed.. I'll try xpsb-glx now
<Bernardo> wait
<Bernardo> I'm uploading the fixed one in a few secs
<Bernardo> commiting now the working sources from lucazade's tar, will tell you when it finishes uploading
<lucazade> ok i'll wait
<outlaw45> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: error: syntax error in debian/control at line 23: block lacks a package field
<outlaw45> if I build xpsb
<lucazade> yes xpsb-glx is broken.. bernardo is uploading a new one
<outlaw45> ow ok..
<Bernardo> still uploading... it is big
<outlaw45> gives me some time to finish my pizza :D
<lucazade> lol
<Bernardo> and xpsb-glx is one of the huge problems with the psb driver - it basically installs a older version of mesa
<lucazade> another thing: echo "blacklist i915" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<lucazade> is still necessary?
<outlaw45> maybe intel releases an IEGD version which works with xserver 1.7 in the future..
<Bernardo> lucazade: no idea
<Bernardo> but psb still corrupts the screen if you try to load it in fb mode
<Bernardo> outlaw45: they have already made some noises to the effect that they will jump 1.7 and work on 1.8
<outlaw45> yeah I read..
<Bernardo> and the mythical driver using gallium3d tech seems to have vanished
<lucazade> like duke nukem 3d
<Bernardo> ok, rev 23 commited
<Bernardo> still need to change dependencies, it is looking for libdrm
<Bernardo> somewhere inside configure
<Bernardo> time to check my backups again
<lucazade> ;)
<Bernardo> lucazade: had you managed to build it in lucid?
<lucazade> no.. haven't been able to compile on lucid
<Bernardo> the strangest thing is that it used to build on my tree, but svn ultimately didn't like it
<lucazade> yes still looking for libdrm
<Bernardo> I'm trying to hack it now
<outlaw45> building xpsb-glx takes a loooong time :p
<Bernardo> ok, it seems like pkgconfig isn't finding the file in /lib/pkgconfig/ (libdrm.pc)
<Bernardo> outlaw45: it is building for you?
<lucazade> come back soon
<Bernardo> temporary solution - copy /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc to /usr/lib/pkgconfig, but obviously libdm-poulsbo install needs fixing
<outlaw45> still building without errors...
<outlaw45> dh_install: xpsb-glx missing files (drivers/*), aborting
<outlaw45> only thing I haven't installed is xserver-xorg-video-psb
<lucazade> i'm back
<outlaw45> got a file named libdrm.pc.libdrmdev in /usr/lib/pkgconfig..
<outlaw45> gonna copy libdrm.pc to /usr/lib/pkgconfig and try building again..
<Rusty73> lucazade, are you building deb only for amd64?
<lucazade> no.. also i386 but launchpad is going slow.
<lucazade> i'll also update those package as soon as they are working
<Rusty73> launchpad made debs alone???
<lucazade> i386 packages are in queue
<Rusty73> Excuse my ignorance but i don't know that, that will help me for my project
<lucazade> np :9
<lucazade> :)
<Rusty73> you and bernardo are gods of gma500
<lucazade> we should thanks intel
<Bernardo> Rusty73: I wish... :)
<leed__> my respect for all guys working on the gma500 problem
<lucazade> Bernardo: i'm not able to compile with the workaround (copy /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc to /usr/lib/pkgconfig)
<awoodland> lucazade: I was just abouts to point out that very problem
<lucazade> sudo cp /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc 
<awoodland> the obvious workaround built for me just now, by adding -Llib in libdrm.pc as well as doing that
<Bernardo> strange, for me it built
<Rusty73> I don't follow all things about your workaround, but if you make only a symbolic link to the correct folder don't solve the problem?
<Bernardo> should work, also copying the file to the right place should work
<Bernardo> lucazade: what error do you get?
<lucazade> no package libdrm found >= 2.3.1
<awoodland> anything in config.log?
<Bernardo> what does pkgconfig say if you call it from the command line "pkg-config --exists --print-errors libdrm"?
<awoodland> pkgconfig tends to say a lot more in config.log than it does out loud
<lucazade> package libdrm was not found in the pkg-config search path
<Bernardo> ok, so it isn't finding the libdrm.pc file
<lucazade> i've copied it with "sudo cp /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc"
<Bernardo> should have been the other way around
<Bernardo> we're now placing it (erroneously) in /lib/pkgconfig, and it should be in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<Bernardo> check if it is in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<Bernardo> awoodland: what is in your /lib/libdrm.pc?
<lucazade> in /usr/lib/pkgconfig there is a "libdrm.pc.libdrmdev"
<Bernardo> yep, that is the one libdrm-poulsbo-dev redirects
<Bernardo> so it isn't detected by pkgconfig
<awoodland> nothing special in mine
<Bernardo> awoodland: mine already has libdir=/lib
<lucazade> yes pkgconfig seems to not detect it
<awoodland> so does mine actually
<awoodland> I just assumed that libdir was formed usign ${prefix}
<awoodland> and was keen to avoid building things for the 7th time
<Bernardo> well, things seem stable on my pc now
<outlaw45> mine does compile, but fails with the error 
<outlaw45> dh_install: xpsb-glx missing files (drivers/*), aborting
<outlaw45> make: *** [binary-install/xpsb-glx] Error 2
<Bernardo> with the rebuilt xpsb-glx
<awoodland> hmm mine is decididly unstable 
<awoodland> i.e. I'm lucky if I get past login
<Bernardo> outlaw45: try doing a "svn revert drivers/*"
<outlaw45> still empty..
<awoodland> they seemed to be missing in r23
<awoodland> so I pulled them from r19
<Bernardo> ooops... My svn seems to be in a very bad mood indeed. Time to re-upload them
<outlaw45> ok.. :)
<Bernardo> ok, x crashed again
<Bernardo> and svn is (once again) complaining of a changed special status
<Bernardo> lucazade: can you please add the missing dirs from your original tarball and upload them? Seems like svn on my machine goes crazy when I add them
<lucazade> ok
<outlaw45> can I download them?
<outlaw45> bypass the svn thing :)
<Bernardo> download lucazade's tarball from the thread, it's there
<Bernardo> :)
<awoodland> hmm I have a backtrace in a log now
<awoodland> which is more than I had this morning
<awoodland> http://pastebin.org/201625 trying to make it useful now
<Bernardo> we need to edit the debian/rules in xserver-xorg-video-psb to build debug packages also
<outlaw45> copied content from dri/ and drivers/ folder and building again..
<awoodland> ccache is your friend :)
<Bernardo> I knew I had forgotten to install something... :)
<awoodland> btw there were a couple of missing build deps I noticed today as well
<awoodland> on libtool
<awoodland> and autoconf
<gang65> Hi
<awoodland> but I've rather briliantly forgotten which package that was in
<Bernardo> lol
<Bernardo> I know I added those for one of the packages, probably xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> but since svn is acting up on my pc, I'm no longer sure
<awoodland> hmm I can't make it break in gdb
<awoodland> it seems to hang gdb
<awoodland> rather than actually get to the point where a backtrack would be insightful
<awoodland> and I think I'd probably better go home
<lucazade> Bernardo i'm fighting with svn authentication...grrrr
<Bernardo> lucazade: you have to go to the google code site and check the password they generated for you
<outlaw45> still have anonymous svn access so if this build finishes I checkout again and commit the missing files..
<gang65> Hi
<outlaw45> build xpsb-glx succesfully
<lucazade> committing missing files
<gang65> I'm xserver-xorg-video-openchrome developer and I would like to start creating PPA 
<DRK> YEAH GO ON GUYS, YOUL BE MY HERO OF THE DAY WHEN MY NETBOOK RUNS AGAIN! :D
<lucazade> gang65: interesting...
<gang65> sorry 
<lucazade> Bernardo outlaw45 committed 24 xpsb-glx
<gang65> I'm openchrome developer
<Bernardo> ok, will pull it
<gang65>  I would like to add patch to  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome package
<gang65> to my PPA 
<outlaw45> thx, but already had it and compiled succesfully :) but also screwed up svn and was unable to commit..
<outlaw45> xserver-xorg-video-psb doesnt compile because psb_drm.h is missing
<fkefer> is the issue with the .h file in two packages fixed already?
<fkefer> i
<outlaw45> can't find it in the sources package from lucazade either
<fkefer> it wasn't that one though, was it?
<outlaw45> checking..
<lucazade> i gotta go... i'll check when i'm back guys!
<lucazade> outlaw i was able to compile xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> @lucazade: cya :)
<lucazade> haven't seen that error
<outlaw45> did you install psb-kernel-headers package?
<lucazade> no headers no
<outlaw45> psb_drm.h is there..
<lucazade> because they provide some files like the ones in libdrm-dev
<lucazade> i've never installed psb-kernel-headers in karmic
<outlaw45> weird..
<lucazade> see u
<outlaw45> cya
<Bernardo> outlaw45: the missing headers are in libdrm-poulsbo-dev
<Bernardo> it should be a dependency to xpsb-glx
<outlaw45> have got libdrm-poulsbo-dev installed and still can't compile the xorg driver
<outlaw45> psb_drm.h does exist in /usr/include/drm
<mfonville> ah, so more people here fighting with the new psb progress? :)
<outlaw45> the file doesn't exist in /usr/local/include/drm
<outlaw45> gonna symlink it there and try again..
<mfonville> @outlaw45 to solve the not found libdrm when compiling xpsb?
<Bernardo> it should never be in /usr/local/
<Bernardo> mfonville: the librm.pc file is being installed to the wrong place (lib/pkgconfig), you need to copy it to /usr/lib/pkgconfig to build xpsb
<Bernardo> outlaw45: which package is looking for includes under /usr/local/
<Bernardo> ?
<outlaw45> I'm compiling xserver-xorg-video-psb at the moment
<outlaw45> I believe the symlinks work.. just passed the file causing problems
<outlaw45> maybe it should be configured with --prefix=/usr
<Bernardo> isn't it?
<mfonville> @outlaw, ok thanks. I will tweak the pkgconfig then now
<Bernardo> aren't you using the debian/rules file?
<outlaw45> make is run with '-I/usr/local/include'
<Bernardo> shouldn't be
<Bernardo> and isn't on my machine
<outlaw45> rules file does at the --prefix paramter
<outlaw45> CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info --enable-static=yes 
<Bernardo> I know, I just checked
<Bernardo> how are you building it, using debuild?
<outlaw45> yeah
<outlaw45> debud -i -uc -us -b
<Bernardo> I used "debuild -i -us -uc -b" which should be the same, and it didn't look into /usr/local
<Bernardo> your autoconf setup is possibly with some problem
<outlaw45> purging autoconf and trying again..
<pazo> So... anyone got poulsbo working?
<outlaw45> ok.. psb-kernel-headers screwed up everything... I'll try a reboot
<pazo> I see.
<DRK> pazo: they are still fighting
<pazo> :D
<mfonville> @pazo still busy with it
<mfonville> grmbl, compiling on a netbook takes ages :P
<Bernardo> pazo: I have it "working". I can boot into X, login, but after sometime it crashes
<Bernardo> awoodland seems to be at the same stage
<awoodland_> I'm somewhat worried that this is another symptom of something bad in a part we don't have source for
<pazo> Bernardo, hmm... sounds like a hard problem to debug
<outlaw45> ok.. fried my system..
<awoodland_> because there were a number of corruption bugs before anyway
<outlaw45> gonna reinstall and try again :p
<awoodland_> fried as in permanently? 
<outlaw45> no.. psb-kernel-headers screwed up apt
<outlaw45> kan't purge it.. and that causes that I can't purge anything..
<outlaw45> @Bernardo: could you upload your packages? that would save a lot of time getting up to speed
<awoodland_> is it prerm that's broken?
<outlaw45> ?
<awoodland_> with the purging
<awoodland_> i.e. how does purge fail?
<awoodland_> (lvm2 root fs+snapshot is pretty handy though)
<outlaw45> @awoodland: if I purge any package it want's to purge psb-kernel-headers to and that fails
<Bernardo> outlaw45: ok, I'll add them to the repo
<outlaw45> @Bernardo: thx
<Bernardo> doh
<mfonville> @outlaw45
<Bernardo> svn failed (again) as it claims I have some unexpected special status under xpsb-glx.
<mfonville> about puring the psb-kernel-headers
<mfonville> *purging
<mfonville> you have to manually remove a directory that itself can not delete during the diversion changes
<mfonville> if you do that, it wil purge succesfully (at least, here it always did)
<mfonville> rmdir /usr/include/drm-linux-libc
<outlaw45> @mfonville: the file causing the problem is provided by another package which I can't remove through the previous error
<awoodland_> just delete it/move it manually?
<mfonville> yes
<outlaw45> removing it manually breaks the other package..
<mfonville> first start the purge
<awoodland_> put it back again later?
<mfonville> then the purge will fail halfway
<mfonville> then remove that directory
<mfonville> then retry the purge
<mfonville> and it will succeed
<mfonville> you dont have to put it back later
<outlaw45> I'll try always faster then reinstalling :p
<mfonville> it is a directory only for this poulsbo mess ;)
<mfonville> (and it should be empty at the point where you delte it)
<Bernardo> outlaw45: uploading now. I'm going, so keep checking, it should be there after a while
<outlaw45> ok.. thx
<outlaw45> I'll post the outcome on the forum..
<outlaw45> ok a lot more errors now.. so just gonna reinstall.. gives me a clean system to start with...
<mfonville> where is that repo of @Bernardo?
<awoodland_> http://code.google.com/p/gma500/source
<mfonville> ah ok
<mfonville> that one :)
<awoodland_> it's hidden somewhere in that massive thread
<mfonville> i thought maybe a binary repo ;)
<awoodland_> unless there's some extra repository I don't know about
<mfonville> i just compiled xpsb btw
<mfonville> during install i get this warning, but not sure whether it will be critical: 
<mfonville> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1' with
<mfonville>   different file `/usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<mfonville> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2' with
<mfonville>   different file `/usr/lib/psb/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa', not allowed
<awoodland_> that won't break anything early on
<awoodland_> might be a problem when it comes to running opengl apps
<awoodland_> but if you get that far it's working  better than mine
<mfonville> k
<awoodland_> and trivially hackable
<mfonville> true
<awoodland_> mine reliably crashes just after login and the sound
<awoodland_> but sometimes it breaks earlier
<awoodland_> and so far I've not managed to get anything interesting from a backtrace
<outlaw45> @awoodland: did you compile form the repository?
<awoodland_> yes mostly
<awoodland_> I had to work around a few problems with the version I checked out
<awoodland_> but no new patching, only packaging things
<Bernardo> awoodland: we need to build debug packages for everything
<Bernardo> well, bye guys, see you tomorrow
<awoodland_> ok
<Bernardo> the binaries just finished uploading, btw
<Bernardo> don't blame me if your pc burns when you install them
<mfonville> so there is a binary repo somewhere :P
<outlaw45> @Bernardo: I'll hunt you down if it happens :D
<outlaw45> he put the binary packages in the svn repo..
<mfonville> ah
<mfonville> that is kinda evil :P
<mfonville> so then all the people who want the source will also get binaries :P
<outlaw45> it is... but at least you could get up to speed fast
<mfonville> lol, he also uploaded skype :P
<DRK> psb*skype=build in remote desktop? ;)
<mfonville> ok, installed my psb mess
<mfonville> now time to activate it in the xorg and to reboot
<awoodland_> you have a 2nd machine for remote debugging?
<mfonville> if necessary, yes. but my gf is using it atm :P
<mfonville> first i will have to see how good/bad the whole situation is ;)
<mfonville> ok, also my psb here crashed after the login
<mfonville> i did already see some windows and stuff
<mfonville> some things drawn 'bad'
<awoodland_> mine was drawing the login incorrectly
<awoodland_> if I started X manually I could run an xterm
<mfonville> but i think the autostart of some application (skype?) can trigger the bad opengl stuff
<awoodland_> but making it scroll was enough to kill it for me
<awoodland_> I can't do much more until I'm back at work tomorrow
<coz_> well guys sorry to say i had to go back to karmic  ...cannot enable fast writes and SBA on lucid plus a few more issues.... and cannot install official nvidia driver  so I guess I must wait :)
<mfonville> and i will be hitchhiking tomorrow
<mfonville> so i also wont be able to work on it :P
<awoodland_> take two laptops with you? :)
<mfonville> hehe :)
<mfonville> i have another laptop at my destination, so there i can continue the work
<mfonville> but i will have two nights in Berlin in between, where i wont spend the time debugging ;)
<bjsnider> coz_, i wonder what it is you're waiting for
<coz_> bjsnider,  waiting for  well  wallpaper rendering is buggy at the moment  along with sba and fastwrites not being enabled...also when external drive with mulitple partitions...selecting all has no unmount availab;e  in right click options and umounting one partitions of course gives errors ...all of which I have already reported  ...<< is that what you meant ? :)
<Sarvatt> coz_: "options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf
<coz_> Sarvatt,  didnt work on both agp machines here
<coz_> and cannot install official nvidia driver which is not such a big deal but a little kink for me
<Sarvatt> then you're going to have to force it in the source package like you had to before because your card doesn't think it works with it
<Sarvatt> it might be "options nvidia-current NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf
<Sarvatt> actually :)
<AlanBell> hi all
<Sarvatt> not sure if its aliased to nvidia-current at the point it loads that
<bjsnider> or maybe nvidia_current
<coz_> Sarvatt,  yea I also tried that with no luck  but combined with the other issues I can't suggest to any client to upgrade
<coz_> bjsnider,  I have tried both actually
<Sarvatt> or whatever driver you're using, guessing nvidia-96 instead if you care about SBA and fastwrites (that dont really do anything anyway)
<coz_> Sarvatt,  no the nvidia-current 
<bjsnider> what card?
<AlanBell> I have a new laptop with a 1366x768 internal screen. It doesn't pick up 1024x768 as a valid mode, here is the Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/kWfbGcuG
<coz_> be back have to restart x
<Sarvatt> AlanBell: tried adding the modeline manually?
<AlanBell> I can use xrandr to add a 1024x768 mode and it works fine. This is useful because when cloning the screen onto a projector on the VGA port it picks up 800x600 if it doesn't think the internal screen can do 1024x768
<AlanBell> it would be great to have it working a bit better out of the box with projectors, this is on Lucid.
<bjsnider> well, lucid consumes almost twice as much power as windows 7
<furan> heh
<bjsnider> on nvidia graphics anyway
<bjsnider> i think that's the issue. i don't really think their kernel is better at power consumption than linux
 * aarcane signs up to watch the poulsbo progress
<lucazade> Bernardo: installed your debs (mainly because of xpbs-glx) on my acer751h, X starts but crash at gdm and/or at desktop.. will continue check it
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-05
<Bernardo> good morning
<RAOF> Good morning, intrepid psb explorer.
<Bernardo> :)
<Bernardo> more like "sucker who loved the specs of a netbook and failed to check driver status before buying it"
<outlaw45> anyone still working on gma500?
<lucazade> hi... not testing atm
<outlaw45> installed bernardo's debs last night and X loads..
<lucazade> yesterday was able to get x with bernardo deb
<outlaw45> but crashes almost directly..
<lucazade> yes
<outlaw45> did see the desktop, but the top panel was misformed
<lucazade> the same here
<lucazade> and back to gdm
<outlaw45> do yo know how to build debug packages?
<lucazade> libdrm and lib-va have debug package.. don't know how to get for the other packages
<outlaw45> ok.. I'll check those debian/ files to see if I can find out..
<lucazade> ok.. good luck!
<lucazade> let me know
<outlaw45> @fkefer: are you working on gma500?
<fkefer> outlaw45: sorry i was out of office for a few minutes
<fkefer> in general yes
<fkefer> but now right now
<fkefer> (no network cable to connect my laptop with)
<outlaw45> ook
<fkefer> it seems as if my box is even harder to get running than most others
<outlaw45> ok...
<fkefer> as i do not see a thing when i install the driver, just video-mode-change then blank screen
<fkefer> (also the vesa-1366x768 trick didn't work for me at all)
<outlaw45> the same here..
<fkefer> ah, ok
<fkefer> "good" (sort of ;-) )
<outlaw45> did get into X last night, but not at the moment..
<fkefer> the problem is that all this is such a mess, interconnected with each other that it's everything but easy to track down the problem
<fkefer> or even just test one module at a time
<outlaw45> yeah indeed, but I don't have the skills to make it better
<fkefer> me neither, esp as long as i lack the time and lack the understanding of what is _really_ going on there
<outlaw45> yeah me too.. just trying to get some video performance with what we got..
<apw> RAOF, about?
<fkefer> same here
<fkefer> apw: ok, i give up: RAOF? you asking what we're talking about?
<apw> fkefer, nope ROAF is a nick, i was pinging him
<fkefer> ah, ok, stupid me
<apw> if i'd said ping it might have been less confusing
<fkefer> looked a little like yet another acronym
<fkefer> apw: hm, ok, that laugh is on me :-)
<fkefer> outlaw45: thing is, i didn't get this box for 3d gaming or high-end-apps or even video watching, all i want is a nice box to carry with me and do basic stuff and have network and a console
<fkefer> now what i'm stuck with is a lightweight brick in white...
<outlaw45> yeah know what you mean.. got a nice tablet pc (Archos 9) and 10.04 is performing much better dan 9.10
<outlaw45> just want to be able to browse the internet and maybe watch some flash video and things like that
<outlaw45> btw.. even if we get the video to work there's still the issue of the touchscreen, but I'll see if I get to that..
<outlaw45> and Windows 7 Starter just sucks big time :)
<fkefer> i know the windows 7 issue on mine too; it came preinstalled with a windows vista; that was so slow, you couldn't even fire up solitaire
<fkefer> then 9,04 worked like a charm
<fkefer> 9.10 well enough
<outlaw45> netbook launcher in 9.10 is a bit slow
<fkefer> 10.04 looks pretty fast actually except for the graphics
<outlaw45> yeah indeed
<outlaw45> can't wait to get the video working :p
<fkefer> once my workmate leaves his desk for today i'll put my machine back up :-)
<jcristau> fkefer: at least it's a cheap lightweight brick in white
<outlaw45> but at the moment batteling with connecting to wireless network from the command line..
<fkefer> jcristau: *lol* thing is, i could have spent ~70€ more and gotten the MSI X340 (no the MSI X320) and would NOT face this issue now
<fkefer> as there's a _real_ processor in it
<fkefer> no atom/gma500 thing
<outlaw45> I do think the gma500 is a pretty good chipset, it just sucks it's created by powervr..
<jcristau> fkefer: yeah.  bad choice there.
<outlaw45> in general intel has pretty good linux support
<jcristau> outlaw45: it doesn't matter how good the chipset is if there's no driver.
<fkefer> that's what i thought too, and at the time i bought it the device was supported
<fkefer> usually it's rather the other way round, you buy something new and after some time it just works
<jcristau> psb was never really supported
<outlaw45> @jcristau: good point ;)
<fkefer> jcristau: true, but it worked in ubuntu first, then there was packages up that worked - now i'm in with those people trying to get packages...
<jcristau> it worked in ubuntu because canonical thinks it's a good idea to ship unsupportable drivers.  joke's on them, i guess.
<jcristau> or on you :/
<lucazade> outlaw45: have you found debug packages?
<outlaw45> no not yet
<outlaw45> still trying to set up ssh
<outlaw45> but can't connect to wireless so can't install the package...
<lucazade> it could really help a ssh connection
<fkefer> it's a shame that i can't set up my machine here
<outlaw45> my router isn't setup to allow internet connections...
<awoodland> I was trying to debug last night before I left
<awoodland> but I couldn't make it break in gdb
<awoodland> it was hanging when run within gdb
<awoodland> and the stacktrace in the log files is only of limited use
<lucazade> too bad
<awoodland> I'm almost convinced there's something wrong in the kernel space parts though
<outlaw45> damn.. can't get the wireless up...
<fkefer> awoodland: any ideas how to unit test this? i don't even know what exactly they're here for!#
<awoodland> it's pretty ugly stuff to test
<awoodland> and I haven't seen any automated testing for it
<awoodland> I'm trying to eliminate individually kernel module(s), 2d driver, 3d driver, in that order
<awoodland> but the boundaries aren't terribly clean
<awoodland> and at some point I should do my paid work :)
<fkefer> awoodland: for one yes, i should get back to my paid work too
<fkefer> awoodland: second it's a shame that tha boundaries are blurry
<awoodland> well I've got a valgrind log now with some errors in it and line numbers for psb bits
<awoodland> but they mostly seem to be ioctl params
<awoodland> which probably aren't the problem
<fkefer> awoodland: then you're further than us all still...
<awoodland> I can share the log if people want
<awoodland> all I did was manually install the un stripped shared objects to replace the stripped ones provided in the .debs
<awoodland> should probably do a -dbg package with dh_strip
<awoodland> and when it runs in valgrind
<awoodland> it seems to "work" except that I get no output on the screen
<awoodland> but X is clearly running and taking mouse/keyboard inputs
<fkefer> awoodland: sorry, work is distracting :-)
<fkefer> awoodland: what do you mean with mouse/keyboard inputs are taken?
<fkefer> you see in the code, but nothing on the screen?
<fkefer> that makes it even _harder_ to test, right?
<awoodland> yeah I can see clear evidence that the server is running and responding
<awoodland> but not visual evidence :)
<fkefer> awoodland: ouch...
<fkefer> do we know if the kernel modules work as expected? how could we test that? start bottom up...
<awoodland> I was trying to test just framebuffer console stuff
<awoodland> on my 751h at least if I use no_fb=0 when loading the psb module
<awoodland> then after X starts the text consolse are corrupted too
<awoodland> and I meant to have a fiddle
<awoodland> and see if they worked ok without X in the way
<awoodland> (in karmic no_fb=0 worked fine)
<awoodland> (for me at least)
<awoodland> Going for lunch/meetings. What I have is at: http://users.aber.ac.uk/ajw/valgrind_x.log
<awoodland> I'm pretty sure it'st the ones after the last "select returned 0" that matter
<awoodland> the segfault at the end looks like it's in a clean up routine
<awoodland> my money at the moment is on DRICreateContext or DRICreateDrawable
<awoodland> anyway I'll see what I can find out later
<outlaw45> am trying to get my wireless working for a few hours now
<outlaw45> still no go..
<outlaw45> seems like the wireless kernel module conflicts with psb kernel module..
<outlaw45> but I'm not sure...
<fkefer> outlaw45: shame that is
<fkefer> i always used wired connection so far, so i don't know about my rtXXXXX crap
<outlaw45> no wired connection present :'(
<fkefer> hm
<fkefer> none here either, and no wireless, i'm still @ work
<outlaw45> I'll try to find a usb to ethernet converter..
<outlaw45> back in a bit..
<fkefer> that could work...
<Bernardo> hi
<outlaw45> hi
<fkefer> hi
<outlaw45> what do you have to do to create debug packages?
<Bernardo> how are things going with the gma500? I see awoodland did some progress
<outlaw45> with your packages I'm able to get in to gdm
<Bernardo> outlaw45: check the debian/rules file for libdrm, I was going to copy the install part to the debian/rules of xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Bernardo> of course, changing the dh-strip line accordingly
<Bernardo> and adding the relevant .files, .install, etc. under debian (like we have in libdrm-poulsbo)
<Bernardo> if you can do that, I'd appreciate
<outlaw45> dh_strip -plibdrm-poulsbo1 --dbg-package=libdrm-poulsbo1-dbg
<outlaw45> that line?
<outlaw45> I'll try..
<Bernardo> yes, that one
<Bernardo> but you need to copy all the other install stages
<outlaw45> line 67 - 83 from libdrm/debian/rules?
<Bernardo> wait
<Bernardo> 65-83 if you want to include the comment,but you should also edit the binary-indep and the binary: lines in the psb driver to look like those in libdrm
<outlaw45> ok..
<outlaw45> but a line like 'dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp -Xlibdrm.la --list-missing'
<outlaw45> should it just be 'dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp'
<outlaw45> ?
<Bernardo> probably... :)
<Bernardo> but in the psb driver the install seems to be done under install-stamp, so I'd edit that one, adding the lines 67-83
<Bernardo> I really am out of my depth here, need to check online the rules file syntax
<outlaw45> building xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> now..
<outlaw45> have to switch machines.. tried compiling on my laptop but don't have all the dependencies
<than0> Bernardo, I am following your work on poulsbo driver for Lucid... how far are you guys?
<than0> I am trying to get at least xorg working using vesa mode.. still stumped. 
<outlaw45> can't build xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> fails at configure with:
<outlaw45> checking for DRI... configure: error: Package requirements (libdrm >= 2.0 xf86driproto) were not met:
<outlaw45> No package 'libdrm' found
<ilmari> you need to install libdrm-dev
<outlaw45> libdrm-dev and x11proto-xf86dri-dev
<outlaw45> are installed
<outlaw45> libdrm-poulsbo-dev also
<ilmari> do you have a /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc
<outlaw45> no..
<outlaw45> but libdrm.pc.libdrmdev does
<ilmari> hm, something seems to have diverted it
<ilmari> ckeck /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc
<ilmari> eh
<ilmari> dpkg-divert  --list /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc*
<outlaw45> diversion of /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc to /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc.libdrmdev by libdrm-poulsbo-dev
<ilmari> but libdrm-poulsbo-dev doesn't actually ship a libdrm.pc?
<ilmari> (check with dpkg -L)
<outlaw45> it puts it in /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc
<ilmari> oh, that's broken
<ilmari> does it put anything else in /lib ?
<ilmari> symlink it to /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc
<outlaw45> /lib/libdrm.a, /lib/libdrm.so
<ilmari> that looks like a very broken package
<than0> hi outlaw45, ilmari, I am also trying to get psb to work, but first attempting to get vesa working
<than0> what's the mode switch to start installation in vesa mode?  
<than0> i tried xdriver=vesa, -vesa.. no good.
<outlaw45> vesa is loaded if with an empty xorg.conf on my system
<than0> outlaw45, i think I might to isntall 915 module, as vesa doesn't seem to find proper modelines
<than0> outlaw45, so you didn't have to put any install boot switches? thanks.
<outlaw45> no nothing..
<than0> seriously, poulsbo is the worst driver problem I had since my difficulty with Trident drivers years ago.
 * ilmari made damn sure it didn't have poulsbo when he got his new laptop
<Bernardo> outlaw45: there is a bug in our scripts since we changed the libs to /lib to follow libdrm
<Bernardo> it also copies lidrm.pc to /lib/pkgconfig instead of the proper place - /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<outlaw45> yeah found it :p
<outlaw45> just compiled a debug package
<outlaw45> checking if it works at the moment
<Bernardo> sorry about that, we found it yesterday but I haven't yet had the time to do any work on the driver since
<Bernardo> if it works, upload your changes... Don't forget to do a "fakeroot debian/rules clean" before, just to make sure.
<Bernardo> brb
<lucazade> hi all
<Bernardo> hu lucazade!
<Bernardo> hi
<lucazade> any news? any good news?!
<Bernardo> I haven't had the time to touch anything since yesterday
<lucazade> me too
<Bernardo> outlaw45 has just built a debug package for the xorg psb driver, hopefully that will help tracing the segfault
<lucazade> should i install it to gather some log?
<Bernardo> Let's see if it works for outlaw
<lucazade> ok
<Bernardo> awoodland was also working on the backtrace
<Bernardo> we really need debug packages for all our psb packages
<Bernardo> brb
<outlaw45> (EE) Failed to load module "psb" (module does not exist, 0)
<outlaw45> but maybe my setup is screwed..
<outlaw45> gonna eat..
<outlaw45> but I added the following to debian/rules
<outlaw45> install-stamp:
<outlaw45> 	dh install
<outlaw45> 	dh_testdir
<outlaw45> 	dh_testroot
<outlaw45> 	dh_installchangelogs
<outlaw45> 	dh_installdocs
<outlaw45> 	dh_installexamples
<outlaw45> 	dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp #-Xlibdrm.la --list-missing
<outlaw45> 	dh_link
<outlaw45> 	dh_strip -pxserver-xorg-video-psb --dbg-package=xserver-xorg-video-psb-dbg
<outlaw45> 	dh_strip
<outlaw45> 	dh_compress
<outlaw45> 	dh_fixperms
<outlaw45> 	dh_makeshlibs
<outlaw45> 	dh_installdeb
<outlaw45> 	dh_shlibdeps
<outlaw45> 	dh_gencontrol
<outlaw45> 	dh_md5sums
<outlaw45> 	dh_builddeb
<outlaw45> 	grep PCI_CHIP src/psb_driver.h | sed -e 's/^.*0x/8086/g' > $(CURDIR)/debian/xserver-xorg-video-psb/usr/share/xserver-xorg/pci/psb.ids
<outlaw45> 	touch install-stamp
<outlaw45> replaced the existing install-stamp
<Bernardo> maybe it is the sourcedir
<outlaw45> and added a debug package to debian/control
<Bernardo> upload your changes to rules and control, I'll try later to build it
<outlaw45> committed
<|Bernardo|> hi
<Bernardo> quite more changes than I expected in rev 27...
<outlaw45> i believe it's generated
<outlaw45> didn't make that much changes
<outlaw45> but the changes I made to debian/rules don't work
<outlaw45> installed the deb from svn and X loads
<Bernardo> I'll check
<Bernardo> did you change anything under libdrm-poulsbo?
<outlaw45> no ..
<Bernardo> well, you uploaded a lot of stuff... :) libdrm-poulsbo configure, xf86drm.c
<Bernardo> xors-xserver-video-psb had also quite a few changed c and h files
<Bernardo> looks like you didn't revert some of the patches
<Bernardo> I'll try to clean things up if you don't mind, dropping most of your changes and keeping only the rules and control, is that ok with you?
<outlaw45> reverting at the moment
<outlaw45> wait a minute
<Bernardo> I've reverted to r 26 (svn up -r 26) then checked out rules and control in rev 27 (checkout -r 27 rules)
<outlaw45> ok..
<outlaw45> cleaning didn't work here anyway :p
<Bernardo> now, how do I tell it to forget rev 27? :)
<Bernardo> ok, seems like I have to tell it to do a "svn merge -c 27 file" for all the wrongly changed files
<outlaw45> sorry but gotta go
<outlaw45> check in when I'm able
<outlaw45> cya
<Bernardo> I'll try to revert the erroneous changes
<lucazade> :)
<Bernardo> that's one of the problems with svn
<Bernardo> you need to check what you are uploading before you do a commit, with svn status
<lucazade> ah good to know
<lucazade> going to dinner and watchin soccer match :)
<Bernardo> let's see if this work
<Bernardo> what game is on today?
<lucazade> roma-inter
<lucazade> italian cup
<Bernardo> open or on sky?
<lucazade> open i believe
<Bernardo> maybe I'll see it, depends on the wife... :)
<lucazade> heheh... always forza roma!
<Bernardo> bbl
<JanC> hm, bugs where 'nomodesetting' boot option is needed for the live-cd, against what should those be reported?  linux or xorg or ...?
<than0> ah, I tried multiple distros on my dreaded poulsbo netbook.. only successful was Mandriva's latest beta + force xvesa..
<than0> various versions of ubuntu fails to get vesa xorg because it seems it can't access vesa bios modeline settings..
<Bernardo> I have karmic working well on my 1101HA
<Bernardo> thanks to lucazade
<Bernardo> ok, rev30 should have rolled back all extranous commits of rev27
<Bernardo> we'll see if it builds the debug packages
<Bernardo> it builds empty packages... So anyone trying to build xserver-xorg-video-psb should either use rev 26 or fix rev 30
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> my new laptop has a bit of an unstable picture on the VGA port
<AlanBell> kind of a pixel or two of wobble
<AlanBell> it gets faster and slower with the refresh rate, but I can't get rid of it. Happens at all resolutions from 800x600 to 2048x1152
<bjsnider> if i do a restart, when it comes back up there is a lot of ram usage (going to xorg). if i shut down and then start up, ram use is much lower
<AlanBell> the laptop I have is a Samsung R530 with an Intel chipset using the i915 driver
<bardo> hello, i am having problems with Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02). try to find solution in lauchpad but could't. ca anyone help
<bardo> i belive there is a bug with intel 855. does anyone knows how to solve?
<RAOF> apw: Next-day pong.
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-06
<Sarvatt> woo baby, this amd z430 proprietary driver makes psb look like a dream - insmod: page allocation failure. order:12, mode:0xd1 
<RAOF> What's the order of an allocation?  I'm vaguely aware that it's something to do with its size?
<Sarvatt> people are going to love it when arm netbooks get popular since poulsbo is a nice taste of what everyone using arm has to put up with :)
<RAOF> Aren't we just going to assume that something's put a framebuffer somewhere we can scribble to and just use the super-fast CPU to do all the rendering? :)
<Sarvatt> RAOF: tell that to the people complaining about poulsbo :)
<Sarvatt> omapfb looks really nice though, even has KMS now
<Sarvatt> RAOF: when are you arriving in brussels?
<Sarvatt> bought a second 10 hour battery for the trip :) then I found out lucid is using ~2 watts more than it was a few months ago
<RAOF> Sunday, early evening.
<Sarvatt> brightness on minimum and everything disabled and i'm using around 8.8 watts idle, ugh
<Sarvatt> was down to 6.7 at one point
<RAOF> Yeah, I think it did pick up a bit.
<bjsnider> shuttleworth says he's going to have the menubar integrated into the panel like on osx. i didn't know that was in the works.
<bjsnider> in UNR anyway
<Sarvatt> that GMA600 is odd, looks like its based on the same powervr 535 as poulsbo but its right on the cpu instead of external now, hope it doesn't make its way into netbooks :)
<Sarvatt> osx doesn't have the menu bar in the panel
<Sarvatt> does it?
<bjsnider> it does
<Sarvatt> i thought he was saying it was going to go a step further and put the menu bar in the panel
<Sarvatt> is that a snow leopard thing or something? i'm stuck on 10.5.x because my only mac is a powerpc
<bjsnider> when you o pen a new app, the menu bar does not appear in the top panel?
<Sarvatt> nope
<bjsnider> i don't know how to explain that, since it does in every mac i've seen
<bjsnider> maybe you've got it all hacked up or something?
<bjsnider> http://www.bleedyellow.com/blogs/Simon/resource/NotesDesignerinParallels5.jpg
<bjsnider> you can see in that shot lotus notes has its menu bar int he panel, not in the windows
<bjsnider> the active windows does anyway
<RAOF> Man, windows 7 chrome looks terribly out of place on OS X. :)
<Sarvatt> sheesh, shows how much I use osx, I really dont remember that
<Sarvatt> i hope the whole title bar goes up there, close/maximize/minimize and all
<bjsnider> i guess it's a gui design philosophy where you have only one location for the menubar no matter what window you're looking at
<Sarvatt> i love maximus and window picker applet on my netbook
<Sarvatt> just wish i could ditch the title bars on most apps, thats the main reason i use chromium
<Sarvatt> next pc is going to be a 11.6" 1366x768 for sure, finally starting to feel cramped on this 8.9" 1024x600 after 2 years :D
 * RAOF holds off on a “why can't they provide me with a decent screen resolution” rant.
<RAOF> 11.6" is probably a good size, though.
<Sarvatt> i'm addicted to the portability, can fit this thing in a cargo pocket and i spend most of my time online out of the house :)
<bjsnider> if they turn the resolution way up on a physically small screen, things like window titlebars and images and so forth would end up being too small to be practical
<Sarvatt> yeah 8.9" 1024x600 looks amazing compared to how crappy 15.4" 1280x800 on all my other laptops are, looks sharper than my 24" 1920x1200 screens too
<Sarvatt> RAOF: thanks for signing me up for some of the sprints, i'm still trying to work out what to do there
<RAOF> bjsnider: Which is why 200DPI mobile phone screens suck? :)
<RAOF> GNOME is already reasonably good at resolution independence, which means that, by and large, the higher the resolution the easier it is to read stuff.
<Sarvatt> ok the power problems are because of ondemand now, I'm convinced :)
<Sarvatt> switched to conservative and my idle power usage dropped from 9.1 to 7.6 watts
<bjsnider> RAOF, i wuldn't know, because i don't have a mobile phone or any other handheld device
<bjsnider> i seriously doubt they're 200dpi though
<RAOF> I think the Nexus One is ~250DPI?
<RAOF> They're like 860x480 in 2"
<RAOF> They're high DPI displays.
<RAOF> And the sooner we get 300DPI screens on my desktop, the sooner we can stop futzing around with crazy antialiasing schemes.
<bjsnider> wouldn't that take an enormous amount of power to run?
<bjsnider> the sooner we get duterium-powered fusion reactors inside computers, the sooner we won't have to worry about power anymore
<RAOF> I don't think the pixel-switching hardware takes anything but a fraction of the power of the backlight on LCD displays; that's one reason why LED backlights are such a win.
<Bernardo|away> good morning
<RAOF> apw: Yo!
<apw> RAOF, hi ya
<RAOF> You rang, m'lud?
<apw> RAOF, must have been sometime ago :)  i think i sent you all an email in the end
<apw> i was thinking though that we need to interlock between graphics and kernel a bit more regularly while we clean up KMS
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> We'll be able to cover some of that ground in the X/kernel “video bugs in the KMS world” session I've signed you for :)
<RAOF> Gah.  Signed you up for!
<RAOF> The video drivers do try to work against arbitrary kernel versions (with the exception of nouveau), but that doesn't necessarily work :)
<apw> heh indeed :)  they have made the world a complex place for us
<RAOF> Ah!  *There's* your mail; hiding in all the bugmail evolution is struggling to filter!
<Ng> is failsafe X stuff still supposed to work? Booting a lucid machine without a monitor seems to lead to X not starting
<RAOF> In an ideal world that *should* work, but I think it doesn't (may be driver dependent, though); X bails if there's nothing to display on.  There's a patch on the xorg ML to make it work better.
<Sarvatt> ricotz: huh, why are the opengles specs even building without --enable-gles1 and --enable-gles2, they're supposed to default to no
<Dr_Jakob> Sarvatt: kick krh in #dri-devel
<Sarvatt> probably already been talked about, gotta read the scrollback :) just saw python-libxml2 was required to build mesa now
<Dr_Jakob> not that I know about.
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hi, yeah i added this dep
<Sarvatt> ricotz: did you try explicitly disabling gles1 and gles2 instead by any chance?
<ricotz> Sarvatt, no
<Sarvatt> darn, still cant copy everything to maverick
<Sarvatt> got a llvmpipe enabled mesa here waiting to build, want to be sure its right before pushing the changes to git - https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing/+build/1719309
<outlaw45> hi
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, when is the updated nvidia blob going to be in lucid?
<Sarvatt> no idea, hopefully not never :)
<furan> anyone know where psb progress is?
<bryceh> check the toilet
<furan> herp derp
<tseliot> bryceh: lol
<bryceh> heya tseliot
<tseliot> ;)
<lucazade> hi
<outlaw45> hi
<tseliot> bjsnider: I think it would be something for the x-updates ppa, unless the new nvidia driver fixes some bugs which are worth an SRU
<outlaw45> should'nt xf86Resources.h be profided by xserver-xorg-dev
<bjsnider> it adds support for a new line of chips that are being released this month
<Sarvatt> tseliot: yeah 195.36.16 doesn't support the whole new generation of GPU's just released
<jcristau> outlaw45: not anymore
<jcristau> RAC has been removed
<outlaw45> @jcristau: pretty much read the same in a bug report
<outlaw45> any workaround?
<tseliot> Sarvatt: I think it's common practice not to do SRUs to update nvidia drivers unless they fix bugs. I don't think the lack of support for new models is a bug. It would be worth asking the desktop team about this though
<lucazade> @outlaw45 how can i help? any news?
<jcristau> outlaw45: don't include it.
<jcristau> outlaw45: and don't call the functions that used to be declared there
<outlaw45> @lucazade: can you build xserver-xorg-video-psb?
<lucazade> going to try it..
<outlaw45> Bernardo said on the forum he was able to build them, but I get errors..
<outlaw45> @jcristau: I'm not a C programmer so not including and solving bugs is pretty hard for me
<jcristau> then learn C or get someone else to fix it..
<outlaw45> am a Java programmer and C and especially X drivers are a completely different story..
<Sarvatt> outlaw45: you aren't applying xorg-x11-drv-psb-0.31.0-xserver17.patch then
<bryceh> Sarvatt, stick -nvidia updates in x-updates
<Sarvatt> bryceh: I have been! :D
<outlaw45> @Sarvatt: you're probably right, I'll clean up.. ;)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, perfect
<lucazade> outlaw45: still have 'libdrm not found' building xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> you have to symlink /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc to /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc
<outlaw45> sorry last path is /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<lucazade> ln -s /lib/pkgconfig/libdrm.pc /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<lucazade> ?
<outlaw45> yep
<Sarvatt> boo - /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lffi
<lucazade> xorg-server-psb succesfully built (also dbg package)
<lucazade> i'll try xpsb-glx
<Sarvatt> i guess llvm-dev isn't enough for llvmpipe, was going by what nano src/gallium/drivers/llvmpipe/README said
<Sarvatt> err minus the nano :D
<outlaw45> @lucazade: installed everything and the result's the same
<lucazade> X always crash?
<outlaw45> looked a minute at Xorg.log but nothing caught my eye,
<outlaw45> no, am able to get into gdm
<outlaw45> and that's stable, but it crashes if you login
<lucazade> ok
<outlaw45> but have to hook my keyboard to the tablet
<outlaw45> back in a min..
<federico1> dum de dum
<federico1> does chase douglas hang around here?
<federico1> he has a pretty interesting patch in bgo#610482 but I have some questions
<bryceh> federico1, try #ubuntu-kernel maybe
<federico1> bryceh: cool, thanks
<lucazade> outlaw45: Xorg.0.log looks like normal
<lucazade> is there any debug log?
<outlaw45> I have a backtrace in Xorg.0.log.old
<outlaw45> but can't find anything else
<lucazade> ok seen
<Bernardo|away> hi
<outlaw45> hi
<lucazade> hi
<Bernardo> I see that you guys haven't made much progress also
<outlaw45> no...
<Bernardo> as anyone tried to remove the libGL redirections?
<Bernardo> has
<lucazade> no
<outlaw45> the dpkg --divert you posted on the forum?
<Bernardo> I'll try if it makes any difference
<lucazade> trying
<Bernardo> yes, even though I posted it for karmic
<Bernardo> we are building libGL in the lucid package
<outlaw45> I tried it after building lbdrm package
<outlaw45> but I didn't have any .xlibmesa files
<Bernardo> the redirection is done by xpsb-glx, so until you install it you won't have any .xlibmesa files
<Bernardo> I'm trying to change xpsb-glx now to generate debug packages also
<outlaw45> I rebuild and installed libdrm, xpsb and psb driver
<Bernardo> so we can get anything valid out of the backtrace
<outlaw45> but /usr/lib/psb/ is empty
<lucazade> here too
<outlaw45> Backtrace:
<outlaw45> 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x80e937b]
<outlaw45> 1: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x61c7d) [0x80a9c7d]
<outlaw45> 2: (vdso) (__kernel_rt_sigreturn+0x0) [0xdcc410]
<outlaw45> 3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6c8000+0x4cf10) [0x714f10]
<outlaw45> 4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (0x6c8000+0x147e3) [0x6dc7e3]
<outlaw45> 5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 (pixman_blt+0x78) [0x7021e8]
<outlaw45> 6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so (fbCopyNtoN+0x24d) [0xba905d]
<outlaw45> 7: /usr/bin/X (miCopyRegion+0x19e) [0x819ca5e]
<outlaw45> 8: /usr/bin/X (miDoCopy+0x44d) [0x819cffd]
<outlaw45> 9: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so (fbCopyArea+0x78) [0xba85c8]
<outlaw45> 10: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0xc8d000+0xed90) [0xc9bd90]
<outlaw45> 11: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0xc8d000+0x95c6) [0xc965c6]
<outlaw45> 12: /usr/bin/X (miCopyRegion+0x19e) [0x819ca5e]
<outlaw45> 13: /usr/bin/X (miDoCopy+0x44d) [0x819cffd]
<outlaw45> 14: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libexa.so (0xc8d000+0x7a4a) [0xc94a4a]
<outlaw45> 15: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0xda9c3) [0x81229c3]
<outlaw45> 16: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x28df5) [0x8070df5]
<outlaw45> 17: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x2a477) [0x8072477]
<outlaw45> 18: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1ed7a) [0x8066d7a]
<outlaw45> 19: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x74ebd6]
<outlaw45> 20: /usr/bin/X (0x8048000+0x1e961) [0x8066961]
<outlaw45> Segmentation fault at address 0x9fc
<outlaw45> Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
<outlaw45> got that backtrace in Xorg.0.log.olg
<outlaw45> Xorg.0.log.old
<lucazade> mine backtrace is similar
<lucazade> my
<lucazade> applied divert.. same crashes
<Bernardo> mmm
<lucazade> but /usr/lib/psb/ is empty and xpsb-glx is installed
<Bernardo> strange, I have those filled, and the redirection is there
<lucazade> is your a clean install of lucid or upgrade?
<Bernardo> I'm trying now to get it to build debug packages
<Bernardo> clean
<lucazade> mm strange
<lucazade> i could try installing your xpsb-glx file?
<Bernardo> yep
<Bernardo> one sec
<lucazade> ok
 * Bernardo has to find how to send files in kvirc...
<outlaw45> (EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!(EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
<outlaw45> oops.. (EE) PSB(0): First SDVO output reported failure to sync or input is not trainded!!!
<Bernardo> outlaw45: I get that sometimes even in karmic
<Bernardo> reboot and try again
<lucazade> me too
<outlaw45> X starts even with that error
<lucazade> Bernardo file transfer died.. don't know y
<Bernardo> I'll start again now, might be my firewall
<lucazade> i see file request.. but transfer doesn't start (maybe because im on pidgin irc)
<Bernardo> ah
<Bernardo> :)
<lucazade> could you mail it to me?
<Bernardo> yep, I was just asking your email address in private
<Bernardo> did you get it?
<lucazade> yes yes
<outlaw45> have to go.. I'll check the forum for your progress..
<outlaw45> cya
<lucazade> ok see u
<bjsnider> nice posts on phoronix today libv
<lucazade> /usr/lib/psb still empty
<Bernardo> lucazade: that is strange
<lucazade> yes
<Bernardo> that is the exact package I installed here
<lucazade> :)
<Bernardo> and it did the redirection
<lucazade> i've no idea why is different here
<lucazade> Bernardo: reisntalling  psb-kernel-source i get 2 named psb.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.31
<lucazade> and also 2 drm-psb.ko
<Bernardo> where?
<lucazade> in /lib/modules/2.6.31 during dkms building
<lucazade> got a kernel panic!
<lucazade> ugh
<Bernardo> ouch
<Bernardo> I know we need to clean the build process as it is trying to install in /lib/modules/<version>/extra
<Bernardo> but never had a kernel panic in dkms
<lucazade> i was playing modprobing psb and drm_psb by hand and startx caused a kernel panic
<Bernardo> I've finished rebuilding xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> with debug symbols
<lucazade> hope thius will help
<Bernardo> installed, rebooting the netbook
<Bernardo> in kde4, waiting for it to crash
<Bernardo> and it won't... :)
<lucazade> ehhhhh
<Bernardo> yep
<Bernardo> now I want it to crash, and it won't
<lucazade> hehe better
<Sarvatt> jcristau: dri2.proto isn't getting installed with xtrace, is it just a matter of adding dri2.proto to dist_pkgdata_DATA in Makefile.am?
<Bernardo> really, it won't crash. What is wrong with the damn drivers?
<Bernardo> lucazade: I'm sending you now the latest attempt
<lucazade> only xpsb? could you send me all the packages updated?
<Bernardo> sure, I'll up them on svn again
<lucazade> ok
<jcristau> Sarvatt: ah probably
<Bernardo> ok, finally crashed
<Sarvatt> err Makefile.in sorry
<Bernardo> with a ls in a console
<lucazade> gh
<jcristau> Sarvatt: fixed
<Bernardo> ok, ls crashes it regularly
<lucazade> a simple ls...
<Sarvatt> \o/ thanks again for doing that
<Sarvatt> boo, even more now :D robert@asuka{~}:xtrace -D :5 > dri2.xtrace
<Sarvatt> Unable to find 'genericevents.proto' in search path!
<lucazade> Bernardo trying debug debs
<Sarvatt> genericevents.proto is the last one, works adding that one too
<Bernardo> lucazade: I'm also installing debug for libpixman-1-0
<Sarvatt> jcristau: looks to be working good here, you rock :)  http://sarvatt.com/downloads/glxgears.xtrace.txt
<Bernardo> the backtrace is becomming more detailed
<jcristau> Sarvatt: fixed again..
<lucazade> looks like there is some issue with icons, in gdm and in desktop (before it crash)
<lucazade> not able to load icons
<Bernardo> I'm also installing xserver-xorg-core-dbg
<Bernardo> in kde it loads most of them
<Bernardo> but they are svg
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> png are broken
<lucazade> notify osd uses svg and it works
<lucazade> libpixman is about icons?
<Bernardo> Description: pixel-manipulation library for X and cairo
<Bernardo> so not directly, but maybe related
<Bernardo> and now it is refusing to crash again... Adding debug seems to delay the crash
<lucazade> here (on gnome crash the same as before)
<Bernardo> ok, seems to be in miDoCopy in X, which then calls libexa
<Bernardo> unfortunately, even installing xserver-xorg-core-dbg doesn't add detail to that so
<lucazade> arg
<lucazade> was trying to disable aiglx and composite
<lucazade> Bernardo what else can we do?
<lucazade> (crying)
<Bernardo> gdb, add debug to psb, lets go hunting needles in a haystack
<Bernardo> at least we now it is inside fbCopyArea
<Bernardo> so we check routines in the psb driver that might be related to copying bitmaps to/from the framebuffer
<lucazade> right... i bet on pitmaps
<lucazade> Bernardo: i'm going out to make my brain get fresh air.. i'll back in a couple of hour.. i'll look here or on the forum for any news
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> I'll also leave soon, maybe someone will have an idea
<lucazade> ok see you soon
<Bernardo> 'night
<lucazade> good night
<Sarvatt> well thats something I didn't expect, quadrapassel actually works with i915 gallium and not mesa classic :D hasn't worked since upgrading xorg-edgers to xserver 1.8
<Sarvatt> not sure what to do with the libgl1-mesa-dri-gallium stuff, aiglx expects things to be in /usr/lib/dri and doesn't respect --with-dri-searchpath paths
<Sarvatt> need to figure out what else llvmpipe needs too
<Sarvatt> g++  -L/usr/lib/llvm/lib  -lpthread -lffi -ldl -lm  lp_test_format.o lp_test_main.o -o lp_test_format -Wl,--start-group   -lX11 -lXext -lXxf86vm -lXdamage -lXfixes   -ldrm   -lm -lpthread -ldl -L../../auxiliary/ -lgallium libllvmpipe.a -lLLVMBitWriter -lLLVMX86CodeGen -lLLVMX86Info -lLLVMSelectionDAG -lLLVMAsmPrinter -lLLVMInterpreter -lLLVMJIT -lLLVMExecutionEngine -lLLVMCodeGen -lLLVMScalarOpts -lLLVMInstCombine -lLLVMTransformUtils -lLLVMipa 
<Sarvatt> -lLLVMAnalysis -lLLVMTarget -lLLVMMC -lLLVMCore -lLLVMSupport -lLLVMSystem -L/usr/lib/llvm/lib -lstdc++ -Wl,--end-group
<Sarvatt> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lffi
<Sarvatt> duh, libffi-dev :D
<bdmurray> During Lucid's development my wacom device lost some evdev properties like axis inversion and axes swap.
<bdmurray> Is there a particular package I should try reverting or a patch that might help?
<jcristau> if it's using wacom it won't have evdev properties
<bdmurray> jcristau: it used to during Lucid's development that was a mistake then?
<Sarvatt> bdmurray: you want to do it through xsetwacom
<Sarvatt> something like - http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447925
<Sarvatt> if was using evdev instead of wacom for a short period when there was no xf86-input-wacom that worked with xserver 1.7 yeah
<bdmurray> Sarvatt: sweet, that looks like what I was doing
<Sarvatt> yeah I remembered seeing your blog post and wondering what comic reader you were using :)
<bdmurray> I was using qcomicbook but I'm trying out comix now
 * Sarvatt is a diehard comix fan
<bdmurray> I ran into a bug with it recently though
<Sarvatt> not rendering bmp's?
<bdmurray> no, page ordering for multi-page scans
<Sarvatt> ah yeah thats pretty much fixed in svn too
<Sarvatt> i noticed that with some naming schemes people used too but haven't had a problem with it since i built it last in october
<bdmurray> and that's a later version than is packaged I take it?
<Sarvatt> yep but it's python, dead simple to install. i think i might have packaged it actually, lets see
<bdmurray> right, I forgot it was python
<Sarvatt> comix is by far the most used program here, I'm a manga addict :) looking at the revision log it might not be fixed though and I just remembered I've had a few volumes i've had to manually extract first to view them right recently
<bdmurray> here is the upstream issue I found
<bdmurray> http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2456807&group_id=146377&atid=764985
<ubottu> Error: Sourceforge bug 2456807 not found
<Sarvatt> uploaded 4.0.5 here but it'll take awhile to build - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/ppa
<Sarvatt> oh yuck that stinks
<Sarvatt> people really name things that way?
<bdmurray> so it seems
<Sarvatt> they must all use cdisplay on windows where it actually works with that naming scheme :)
<bdmurray> I thought maybe one could make a list of page numbers and if the differnce between items was greater than 2...
<Sarvatt> did you see the comments?
<bdmurray> yes, the last one?
<Sarvatt> yeah, that would be really annoying if you have a lot of archives like that :(
<bdmurray> using the editing dialog would be spoilerful too
<bdmurray> so bug 570523 should be invalid then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 570523 in xinput "several evdev properties went missing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/570523
<Sarvatt> yep, closed it with an explanation, the evdev properties were only there until mid feb. or so until xf86-input-wacom started working for your tablet
<Sarvatt> you could use them now if you wanted to ditch wacom for evdev again
<Sarvatt> bdmurray: have you seen https://edge.launchpad.net/~thjaeger/+archive/tabletpc/+sourcepub/1076480/+listing-archive-extra ?
<bdmurray> nope
<Sarvatt> automatically rotates the tablet when the display is rotated
<bdmurray> I'll have to play with that then
<bdmurray> Do you know the right way to turn on "Synaptics Palm Detection" regularly?
<Sarvatt> Option "PalmDetect" "1" in xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> or synclient PalmDetect=1?
<Sarvatt> don't know what you mean by regularly
<bdmurray> for every boot
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-07
<Sarvatt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/429194/
<Sarvatt> something like that as your xorg.conf
<Sarvatt> palm detect does some screwy things on a few of my laptops though, might need to mess with PalmMinWidth and PalmMinZ values
<Sarvatt> does it not stick when you enable palm detect in the touchpad properties in gnome?
<Sarvatt> or was that a gpointing-device-settings option..
<Sarvatt> ah yeah it is, bdmurray try just installing gpointing-device-settings
<Sarvatt> has a bunch more touchpad options in it
<aarcane_> so, a day or two ago there was a big poulsbo-build-fest going on in here, while I was away..  what ever came of that ?
<RAOF> aarcane_: That looks to have ended up in a merry X server crash.
<aarcane_> RAOF, I figured it would have culminated in many of them to date.  I'm wondering more if it's making any appreciable forward progress, as I've got a nice system with a poulsbo graphics chipset :(
 * RAOF suggests a rethinking of the calibration for “nice system” :(
<RAOF> But there appears to be significant forward progress.
<aarcane_> RAOF, if you want to know why I say nice, google up the T91SA
<aarcane_> RAOF, anyway, I'm glad to hear that the progress is forward.
<libv> bjsnider: i lost my job at suse, and while this did mean a bit of a career and personal setback, it now does allow me to hang out the dirty laundry properly
<libv> bjsnider: this is just a fraction of the stories/crap i have on bridgman
<libv> it is high time that he stops spewing his lies and bullshit and that he finally leaves free software the hell alone.
<virtuald> libv: do you think you have some abillity to "sense" what other people are thinking?
<Bernardo> good morning
<lucazade> morning
<RAOF> Aloha.
<Bernardo> lucazade: did you see the launchpad group created by sloanua?
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> he did everything by his own.. i believe
<Bernardo> yes, that is what I found strange
<lucazade> hehe
<Bernardo> but we can always keep both repositories in sync... :)
<lucazade> more is better
<Bernardo> yep. I'll try to upload the latest changes I did to xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> interesting that disabling all acceleration the driver is stable
<lucazade> on kde is it stable?
<Bernardo> I thought it was stable for you with AIGLX, Render and Composite disabled
<lucazade> a little bit better... gdm is stable... desktop crash after a while
<lucazade> icons are visible
<lucazade> nothing more
<Bernardo> ah
<Bernardo> :(
<Bernardo> well, noiw we have to start filling the code with debug statements
<lucazade> i don't have a great experience in this
<Bernardo> we have to start from our backtraces
<Bernardo> see where the failing functions are being called
<lucazade> ok
<Bernardo> I was wondering if we can get a more detailed analisys qwith 
<Bernardo> with
<Bernardo> with valgrind or even going full debug with gdb
<lucazade> i really don't know
<RAOF> What parts are open-source, and thus amenable to debugging?
<Bernardo> most stuff, you have a binary firmware blob, and xpsb-glx has 2 binary libs
<Bernardo> correct me if I'm wrong, lucazade
<Bernardo> unfortunately I think the problem is most likely to be in those libs and the code around them.
<RAOF> Well, disabling acceleration should keep you out of xpsb-glx.
<lucazade> and it still crash
<RAOF> Well, that should be debuggable.
<lucazade> ** was looking for Imagination support (designed the gma500 HW) http://www.imgtec.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=610 .. but is is all about intel
<Bernardo> yep... should be
<Bernardo> lucazade: can you register at that forum and ask for any help they can give on this effort to port the drivers?
<lucazade> i was going to do (even with my childish english)
<Bernardo> I'm going to try to follow this guide - http://www.x.org/wiki/Development/Documentation/ServerDebugging#Debuggingwithonemachine
<Bernardo> have to reboot into lucid, bbl
<lucazade> Bernardo switching migrationheuristic from greedy to smart i get another segfault
<lucazade> i knew MigrationHeuristic to greedy caused icon corruption
<lucazade> bryce miCopyRegion was a common issue during lucid development?
<lucazade> bryceh miCopyRegion was a common issue during lucid development?
<RAOF> I recall that being associated with a bug.
<lucazade> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2167716.html
<lucazade> it the same backtrace on gma500
<lucazade> or really close to it (i have libfb.so instead of radeon_drv.so)
<RAOF> Hm.  That's fixed in a PPA, but should be SRU'd.
<lucazade> Bernardo: selecting gnome emergency from gdm session type is far more stable
<lucazade> 5min uptime!
<lucazade> (i've also tried 2.6.31 on lucid and IgnoreABI but nothing changed)
<lucazade> glxgears: 1249 frames in 5.0sec (like in karmic)
<fkefer> is there a way to force X using a certain driver (vesa) when booting???
<fkefer> failsafeX does not work but freezes the machine
<Bernardo> hi
<Bernardo> I just tried bryceh ppa to see if the backtrace we get pointing to miDoCopy in psb was also fixed by it, but alas, it was not to be
 * Bernardo isn't sure if it is running X with gdb that is awfully slow, or if the system has crashed already
<furan> are you ssh'd in for the gdb session?
<furan> that's what I do
<Bernardo> furan: yes, but I am still waiting for the desktop to show
<Bernardo> What usually takes a couple of seconds had taken over one hour until now
<furan> Bernardo: so break in and look at stacks?
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-08
<Sarvatt> oh no, more ash clouds..
<bryceh> really?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, got a link?  only stuff I see shows it mostly just affecting Ireland
<Sarvatt> bryceh: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100507/ap_on_bi_ge/eu_iceland_volcano
<Sarvatt> great timing huh
<bryceh> yep
<bryceh> well maybe they can fly around
<bryceh> my guess is they'll be able to get us into europe but coming home will be a different story
<Sarvatt> just found out the hotel was overbooked too, now I'm really getting worried about going. been working my butt off for 3 weeks to afford just the one week off of work, i'm really screwed if i get stuck there
<jcristau> if you end up stuck in paris we can get some $beverage :)
<Sarvatt> i dont mind a longer flight there honestly, was arriving at 7:45 am and can't check in until 3 pm anyhow :)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, I wouldn't worry about it, there's not anything we can do, and chances are that it'll probably all work out fine
<bryceh> I seem to recall there were various potential disasters looming around the past couple UDS's that never really materialized.  Swine flu epidemics and so on
<Sarvatt> yeah i'm just nervous because i'm leaving in the morning and finding out a lot of things at the last minute like the hotel situation, it's no biggie :)
<bryceh> interesting, my flight goes up north over iceland, so appears to miss the plume entirely that way
<superm1> how'd you check the way the flight went?
<bryceh> superm1, went to delta.com and typed in the flight #, and it showed a google map
<bryceh> http://www.delta.com/flifo/servlet/DeltaFlifo?airline_code=DL&flight_number=178&flight_date=Today&request=main
<superm1> oh neat.  i doubt AA would be as nice for me
<bryceh> I bet if you find a delta flight from/to the same cities, the airlines probably use the same flight paths
<superm1> good call, i'll see
<bryceh> regarding the hotel switchup, yeah that happened last UDS too.  Was annoying but worked out okay 
<superm1> well they can already tell me my flight is an hour late taking off 
<superm1> weird, that's like 24 hours from now
<bryceh> Sarvatt, sometimes they let you check in early, 3pm is sort of ballpark
<bryceh> Sarvatt, in a couple cases they've been so booked that people couldn't check in until after that.  But it's not a huge deal, just hang out in the lobby with everyone else and have a beer or a nap
<superm1> a bingo http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AAL88
<bryceh> superm1, hey you're going north of iceland too :-)
<superm1> yeah.. i'll cross my fingers this doesn't throw things off for me too then
<Sarvatt> funny, i'm going back the way you're coming
<Sarvatt> brussels - o'hare - reagan national
<superm1> wouldnt it make more sense to go through jfk or something for that ?
<superm1> feels like running half way across the country to ord feels out of the way
<Sarvatt> thats how i'm getting to there :)
<superm1> ah :)
<Sarvatt> http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AAL172
<Sarvatt> extra 500 miles going back but its only 40 minutes longer
<superm1> weird
<bryceh> Updated for meerkat:  http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/X/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/versions-current.html
<tgm4883> Please point me in the right direction if this is the wrong channel, i was pointed here. I am trying to setup my some defaults for my touchpad that aren't configurable via the mouse program in the system menu. I can configure these via synclient, but they do not last though a reboot or even suspend. 
<tgm4883> I believe this needs to be done in udev, and I have found the synaptics section, which seems to point to other files for specific netbooks. I would like to create one for this netbook but cant find those other files anywhere. I would appreciate any feedback or pointing me in the right direction
<Bernardo> goor morning
<Bernardo> good morning
<Bernardo> as soon as I attach gbd to the xorg process and continue, xorg goes to 100% cpu and apparently hangs
<Bernardo> starting xorg from inside gdb doesn't work, as the psb module won't load
<Bernardo> I'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing any suggestion on alternatives? I'm going to try crashing a generating a core, but being able to run xorg inside gdb would be more useful
<Bernardo> warning: the debug information found in "/usr/lib/debug/usr/bin/Xorg" does not match "/usr/bin/Xorg" (CRC mismatch).
<Bernardo> This on plain lucid
<Bernardo> should I use a ppa to have valid debug symbols for Xorg?
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<lucazade> hi Bernardo
<Bernardo> I'm fighting now xorg-core debug symbols.... Tried to build it on my netbook, but the resulting packages had some problem and it wouldn't start dri (again)
<Bernardo> and the ones in ubuntu have some problem with the debug information, CRC mismatch
<lucazade> too bad, dri issue again! i've read your post on forum
<lucazade> is there a bug for the crc issue on launchpad
<lucazade> ?
<Bernardo> without that information and with gdb hanging, I'm finding it hard to find where does it die, what parameters are being passed wrong
<Bernardo> haven't checked yet
<jcristau> lucazade: yes
<Bernardo> jcristau: thanks
<Bernardo> jcristau: do you have the bug #?
<jcristau> not off hand, trying to look it up..
<Bernardo> just googled for it, I think I found it, thanks anyway
<jcristau> possibly 423748 
<jcristau> but i think there was another one
<Bernardo> I'm looking at 562418 right now
<jcristau> yeah that's the one
<Bernardo> Unfortunately that one states we'll have to wait for the new packages to show up on updates... And since building localy seems to break something on my config, I'll have to wait or find a ppa with working packages
<lucazade> yes, i believe we should wait for a fix
<ricotz> Bernardo, what package has this problem?
<Bernardo> ricotz: xorg-xserver-core
<Bernardo> I mean xserver-xorg-core
<ricotz> Bernardo, you are speaking of the gdb symbol crc mismatch? you shouldnt have this problem using a ppa package of xorg-xserver
<Bernardo> ricotz: yes, that is the one. I'm trying now with a ppa package, bryceh's "purple" ppa, which should also have some exa related fix
<ricotz> you are using the xorg-edgers package?
<Bernardo> not that one, but maybe I should. Bryce Harrington had posted a ppa to try and solve a problem with miDoCopy and the ati proprietary driver
<Bernardo> as the problems we have with psb seem to point also to miDoCopy, I decided to try that one, but it still crashes
<Bernardo> and as I just fond out, the backtrace is also very inconclusive, maybe I need to reboot the machine and test again
<ricotz> Bernardo, this crc mismatch bug was solved on 10-05-04
<ricotz> Bernardo, so try the xorg-edgers/ppa package, which was built more recently
<ricotz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/562418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 562418 in pkg-create-dbgsym "empty ddebs when dh_strip is called twice" [High,Fix released]
<lucazade> just wondering if close to us issue (even if is about uxa) http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=5009127de7d9527ae329d1c2fbc7283648bde2e6
<lucazade> *our issue
<Bernardo> ricotz: that was the bug I was looking at
<Bernardo> but for our issue with miDoCopy I was looking here:
<Bernardo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/539772
<Bernardo> bbl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539772 in xorg-server "Lucid 2.6.32-16 crashed to login screen - miCopyRegion" [High,Fix committed]
<Sarvatt> hah, looks like i'm on your flight superm1, they shifted me around..
<Sarvatt> superm1: apparently AA88 is canceled now too?
<Sarvatt> hope he isn't already on the plane to chicago :(
<superm1> Sarvatt, i just got the email that 88 was canceled too...
<superm1> i'm supposed to head to chicago in like 2 or 3 hours
<Sarvatt> same here
<superm1> so i'm on hold right now to figure out's up
<superm1> what'd they do for you?
<Sarvatt> nothing yet, they just switched me to AA88 since the one out of NY got cancelled and they haven't caught up, scott ritchie just said AA88 was canceled in #ubuntu-devel though and said they booked him on a flight for tuesday
<Sarvatt> but he's taking a flight to paris and taking the train in instead
<superm1> oh man
<superm1> did AA pay for the train for him?
<Sarvatt> i've only got about $700 in the bank so even if it's paid back later I can't afford to change things like that
<Sarvatt> don't know
<superm1> okay just got through
<superm1> they rebooked me for a flight into heathrow tomorrow which goes into bruseels afterward
<JanC> airports in the north of Spain & Portugal and in the south of France have been closed today
<Sarvatt> superm1: I'm on flight 88 tomorrow
<Sarvatt> I'm an idiot and thought it was today they switched me to that was canceled, but it's tomorrow flight 88 (which will probably be canceled too..)
<superm1> oh lucky though to be on 88 tomorrow, that was full for me :)
<Bernardo> hi
<Sarvatt> what time do you get in monday? 8 am here, going to miss some of the early stuff
<Bernardo> ricotz: I can't use the xorg-edgers ppa - it is based on xorg 1.8, not 1.7
<Bernardo> anyway, brycehs purple ppa didn't add much of debug symbols, the backtrace is still inconclusive
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: what problem are you having?
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: the missing debug symbols in xorg are making very difficult to find out why the psb driver is crashing in miDoCopy
<Sarvatt> they aren't missing if you're using the PPA one though
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: are you dumping a core to play with or just looking at the backtrace in the log?
<Bernardo> I've been unable to dump a core
<Bernardo> gdb makes xorg take 100% cpu so I've also been unlucky there
<Sarvatt> you may want to do this from a VT as root - gdb -p $(pidof X) -batch -ex 'handle all nostop' -ex 'handle all pass' -ex 'handle 11 stop' -ex 'cont' -ex 'bt full' -ex 'cont'
<Bernardo> ok, let me see if that won't hang as it is hanging now
<Sarvatt> probably because its stuck in a signal waiting for you to continue, are you using gdb from another pc?
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> over ssh
<superm1> Sarvatt, 11 am :(
<superm1> assuming no other problems arise
<Sarvatt> oh yeah you want to redirect that to a log if you dont have gdb logging by default too
<Bernardo> well, it doesn't help also, 100%cpu and xorg is hung. And gdb doesn't answer ctrl-c
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: which ppa would you recommend I'd try for xorg?
<Sarvatt> bryce's
<Sarvatt> i thought that was in lucid-proposed already but he's probably waiting until after UDS to upload it
<Bernardo> Well, I'm already using one of his PPAs
<Bernardo> and I just found that at least apport seems to have created something in /var/crash
<Sarvatt> really? apport actually caught the crash?!
<Bernardo> 8 hours ago, I enabled apport while I was trying to play with gdb, so I don't even know it is valid or it was generated one of the times I killed gdb and X as they had hung
<Sarvatt> can ya file a bug based on it?
<Bernardo> possibly, but I'd like to validate it first, is there any way I can check it caught the crash or something unrelated?
<Bernardo> well, opening it seems to have caught something like the backtrace we are seeing so it might be valid
<Sarvatt> apport-bug /var/crash/whatever.crash will show you the info before submitting it
<Sarvatt> you can use apport-unpack too
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: where's the most current packaging you guys are using so I can take a look at it since I have a bit of free time thanks to my flight getting delayed?
<Bernardo> I've dumped my binaries in the google code, let me update that, it will take a couple minutes
<Sarvatt> don't want to reinvent the wheel if you have already done a lot of the work like it sounds like, but a bunch of things will need changing if you didn't do it already. xpsb-glx packaging needs a huge overhaul with all of the alternatives stuff and libdrm needs a bunch of changes as well
<Sarvatt> will give me something to do on the 8 hour flight :)
<Bernardo> :)
<Bernardo> yep, both of those need redoing
<Bernardo> ok, the latest version of my binaries is already at http://code.google.com/p/gma500/
<Bernardo> inside bernardo-debs
<Bernardo> ah, of course apport refuses to open a bug as xorg-core isn't the original ubuntu one
<Bernardo> seems I have a core in the report, so I'll check that now
<Sarvatt> does APPORT_IGNORE_OBSOLETE_PACKAGES=1 apport-bug /var/crash/whatever work?
<Sarvatt> doubt it but it might
<Sarvatt> going to install libdrm-psb to another directory and fix things up so they can coexist, diverting libdrm2 stinks :)
<Bernardo> I've opened the core with gdb and it didn't find symbols for psb_drv.o and Xpsb.so - I guess it would be expecting too much to hope for those having debug symbols
<Bernardo> I know, it breaks the vesa driver, among other stuff
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: install pkg-create-dbgsym and build them locally
<Sarvatt> it'll create -dbgsym packages for them
<Sarvatt> it just doesn't automatically create debug packages for everything for ppa builds
<Sarvatt> do the rules for those two packages handle nostrip/noopt?
<Bernardo> let me check, I had been hacking them to try to generate debug packages, but it seems I was unable to do it properly
<Sarvatt> just grep debian/rules for noopt
<Bernardo> xpsb-glx handles noopt
<Bernardo> ifneq (,$(findstring noopt,$(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)))
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: actually ignore what I said, just build with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" debuild -uc -us -b
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> that will ignore even the dh_strip in the rules file?
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-psb should only take a minute tops to compile but xpsb-glx will probably take ages :)
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Bernardo> yes, with all the mesa stuff inside
<Sarvatt> does your backtrace involve mesa though?
<Bernardo> no, only exa, fb, libpixmap
<Sarvatt> i'd be *really* surprised if xpsb-glx even works
<Sarvatt> its diverting libs that dont exist and not installing alternatives so it wouldn't be used anyway
<Sarvatt> i really want to redo all this packaging from scratch, ugh
<Bernardo> not here, it is installing its own libGL, and only diverting the existing one
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: can you ldd /usr/bin/glxgears | pastebinit
<Bernardo> It does need cleaning up, separating the binary crap into one or two packages, and all the open stuff around it needs to be easier to maintain
<Sarvatt> when does X crash? right after starting?
<Bernardo> no, at least with kde
<Bernardo> The way I can get it to crash reliably is to do a "top" in a konsole, the quit it
<Sarvatt> the other part of me doesn't want to redo it because it's a dead end anyway and is pretty much guaranteed it's not going to work with 10.10 :)
<Bernardo> crashes before I can see the prompt
<Bernardo> yes, xorg 1.8
<Sarvatt> ah so can you do that ldd before it crashes?
<Sarvatt> i would love to see your Xorg.0.log and dmesg after booting before it crashes
<Bernardo> sure
 * Sarvatt wishes he had a psb machine, hah
<Bernardo> my Xorg.0.org hasn't changed much from what I pasted on the ubuntuforums thread
<Sarvatt> what thread?
 * Sarvatt doesn't go to the forums much
<Bernardo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9259980
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.com/GrKJJ0Pc
<Bernardo> dmesg is at slajhAxS
<Sarvatt> psb really is a dead end, intel has said they aren't going to update the drivers and are only supporting gma600/moorestown in meego
<Sarvatt> thanks Bernardo 
<Sarvatt> so yeah you are using mesa and not xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> xorg log at VLUmNSY5
<Bernardo> bbl, got to run now, wife is calling
<Sarvatt> http://pastebin.com/slajhAxS doesn't exist
<Bernardo|away> s1ajhAxS
<Bernardo|away> sorry
<Bernardo|away> bbl
<Sarvatt> thanks for putting the binaries in svn too, will be sure i have them all on the plane :D ok so i'll assume you guys have psb-kernel-source right and start with libdrm, that needs to install things to another directory, patch a few things to account for the different location and have ldconfig set up to find it. xpsb-glx needs to install libGL to another directory and set up alternatives for it with a higher priority than mesa, install libdri.so 
<Sarvatt> and Xpsb.so which looks to be the libglx replacement to an extra modules directory with alternatives setting that to /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules, psb_drv_video.so is installed somewhere its not getting used at all currently as well 
<Sarvatt> the psb-modules package in psb-kernel-source isn't needed
<Sarvatt> doesn't look so bad, that looks like all thats needed
<Sarvatt> probably should patch xserver to load psb by default though, and i noticed it's only matching 1 psb pci id to skip intel and use vesa instead, it tries to load intel for people with the 8109 pci id
<Sarvatt> oh sheesh xpsb-glx is precompiled, you aren't going to get debug symbols for it Bernardo|away 
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: psb_drv_video.so is used by libva, but I remember that in karmic I had to symlink it to another directory
<Bernardo> xpsb-glx has the closed source crap
<Sarvatt> what directory?
<Sarvatt> did you have to symlink it to I mean
<Sarvatt> i dont get why its got this in install - dri/psb_drv_video.* usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<Bernardo> let me check
<Sarvatt> got it
<Sarvatt> /usr/lib/va/drivers/
<Bernardo> Yep - I found it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1234502
<Bernardo> Do you think we still need the mesa from xpsb-glx?
<Bernardo> wow, managed to capture a crash with gdb now
<Bernardo> no, sorry
<Bernardo> hang
<Sarvatt> hmm why does xpsb-glx even build libGL
<Sarvatt> gotta pick tseliot's brain at UDS, I think he added that because of a problem with jaunty's mesa 
<Bernardo> I remember that the first packages I used with karmic I had full video acceleration with kde's dragon player
<Bernardo> and then xpsb-glx was installing libGL
<Bernardo> later with another xpsb-glx I had to remove redirection as it didn't include libGL
<Bernardo> don't remember where I got either
<Sarvatt> well all of the libgl stuff isn't doing you any good right now since it's not even used from what you showed me, and i dont see it even being installed by the other distros
<Bernardo> right now things are so broken I didn't even think of it... :)
<Sarvatt> if you want to divert it you'd need to edit the maintainer scripts to divert libGL from /usr/lib/mesa/ instead of /usr/lib, but thats just a hack until alternatives would get added
<Bernardo> yes
<Sarvatt> do you know if ubuntu's xpsb-glx is in git anywhere?
<lucazade> hi
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I have no idea
<lucazade> Bernardo: have you tried the xorg.conf?
<Bernardo> lucazade: not yet
<Bernardo> I've been trying to extract meaning from the crashes
<lucazade> i'd imagine
<Sarvatt> i don't suppose anyone with a psb machine with lucid on it would be willing to give me ssh access to it? :D
<lucazade> it seems stable.. no crash yet
<lucazade> obviously is some sw-rendering :)
<lucazade> atm
<Bernardo> My psb machine is beyond two routers... Playing with nat and port redirection is a bit of a mess, but I can do it (I think)
<lucazade> i have not played enough with xorg.conf so i don't know exactly *every* options used... need to investigate better
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: that'd be a big help, there is a lot of info I'd like to see from a running system so I'm sure things are right
<rusty222777_> Hi guys
<rusty232323> i'll try to install karmic and drivers, after this i'll update all packages except xorg-server and their dependences while lucazade, jbernado and company fix the problem with psb
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: you may want to disable use_udev.dpatch from psb-kernel-source, it's already there in the other patches
<Sarvatt> woohoo can view it in a sane VCS now - http://sarvatt.com/git/cgit.cgi/gma500/
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: you're right, with vga16fb blacklisted we fb framebuffer works!
<Sarvatt> it's because psb.ko is in updates/ instead of drm/
<lucazade> interesting!
<Sarvatt> that and vga16fb is just the devil
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> so we need to change that in psb-kernel-source
<Bernardo> I already tried, but it still got installed to updates by dkms
<Sarvatt> i'm not sure its a good idea to install things from dkms outside of updates/ ?
<Bernardo> I'm not sure if it is possible... :) Why should it be a bad idea? It is a module, built with the same kernel headers as the other modules distributed with the kernel
<Sarvatt> well mandriva does it, guess it's ok :)
<Bernardo> lucazade: your xorg.conf means I can't crash the system (at least as I was able to crash it until now)
<Sarvatt> i wasn't sure if it screws up things like if the kernel gets removed before dkms deletes the module
<Sarvatt> but i guess it's ok, was just being cautious :)
<lucazade> Bernardo no crash until now.. stable
<Bernardo> lucazade: with your xorg.conf gl gets broken, but apart from that we seem to have 2d working.
<lucazade> yes
<Bernardo> now we need to clean up everythinh
<lucazade> is all about: Option "ShadowFB" "true"
<lucazade> i've updated the xorg.conf on forum
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I've had situations already when the kernel dir doesn't get removed because of non-empty dirs
<Bernardo> so it will still happen
<Sarvatt> yeah same here
<Sarvatt> but those were all kernels I made with make-kpkg as far as I can remember
<Bernardo> I had that even with "regular" kernels
<Sarvatt> /dev/dri/card0 wasn't in the video group on your system btw Bernardo 
<Bernardo> and still isn't
<Bernardo> another thing to check
<Sarvatt> might as well drop the psb-module package from psb-kernel-source, its kind of useless
<Sarvatt> that'll fi
<Sarvatt> err
<Sarvatt> fix one of the errors i saw you guys having  with the build
<Bernardo> trying to write to extras?
<Sarvatt> installing to the PPA's kernel
<lucazade> Bernardo: blacklisted vga16fb... ok
<Sarvatt> just need to comment out these lines in rules #       $(MAKE) LINUXDIR=/lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VER)/build DRM_MODULES="psb"
<Sarvatt> #       mkdir -p $(CURDIR)/debian/psb-modules/lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VER)/updates/char/drm
<Sarvatt> #       cp psb.ko drm-psb.ko $(CURDIR)/debian/psb-modules/lib/modules/$(KERNEL_VER)/updates/char/drm
<Sarvatt>  and the psb-modules package section in control
<Sarvatt> and i think there were some maintainer scripts for it but i deleted them if so and dont remember
<Bernardo> lol
<lucazade> i've to go... i'll check for updates if any! bye
<Bernardo> I was commenting them now and wondering if they were the right ones
<Bernardo> bye
<Bernardo> will go soon too
<Bernardo> I also dropped the psb-kernel-headers from control
<Bernardo> all that is in libdrm-poulsbo1 now
<Bernardo> dkms.conf.in specifies the modules should go in gpu/drm
<Bernardo> looks like dkms doesn't honour that
<Bernardo> damn svn
<Bernardo> bye, have to go now
<Sarvatt> weird - http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/libd/libdrm/
 * Sarvatt wonders what the heck that repo is and how his packages got there :D
<hyperair> lol
<Bernardo|away> :) I'm still here, fighting with the dkms error "can't find source dir"
<Bernardo|away> No idea why that happens and why I have to remove psb-kernel-source and reinstall to be able to build the modules again
<Bernardo|away> really gone now
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, there are some lucid patches relating to vaapi hardware acceleration for intel here: http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/libva/ironlake.patches/ubuntu.lucid/
<bjsnider> they're meant to patch the kernel module and libdrm
<Sarvatt> yeah I know, they've been going around the lists for months 
<bjsnider> really
<bjsnider> i wondered if they'd been applied to the xorg-edgers ppa
<Sarvatt> nope
<bjsnider> ain't that a kick in the pants
<Sarvatt> not trying to regress things I care about and they have been getting rewritten just about weekly for months.. when it goes upstream it'll be there :D
<Sarvatt> i think the kernel patches are in drm-intel-next now though?
<Sarvatt> nope doesn't look like it
<Sarvatt> ah looks like they keep posting them based off of released kernels and it doesn't apply to drm-intel-next where it'll actually go
<bjsnider> well, i think it's important because i'm sure adobe is going to provide vaapi to flash 10.1
<Sarvatt> so they haven't been accepted yet
<bjsnider> wait, no they aren't. that's crazy
<Sarvatt> pigs are flying now?
<Sarvatt> haha
<bjsnider> what i meant to say is i'm sure adobe will continue to whine about not being able to fix flash
<Sarvatt> theres already like 80 packages in xorg-edgers now, would like to keep  it to X/mesa stuff anyhow :)
<bjsnider> well, these are x driver patches. they have to go somewhere
<bjsnider> maybe the graphics driver shouldn't be in the kernel
<Sarvatt> it's just one libdrm patch i'd be adding whenever it hits drm-intel-next so people can use the mainline drm-intel-next kernel with it
#ubuntu-x 2010-05-09
<Sarvatt> rrrgh, so close. got this libdrm-poulsbo all set up right to install side by side with libdrm instead of diverting everything but i need to autoreconf after applying the patches and they dont unapply
<Sarvatt> wow, check out the detour bryce's plane took - http://www.delta.com/flifo/servlet/DeltaFlifo?airline_code=DL&flight_number=178&flight_date=Today&request=main
<Bernardo> hi
<Sarvatt> heyo
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: redid the libdrm-poulsbo packaging earlier to be slightly less crappy and not interfere with libdrm - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb/+build/1721627 also ya left out autotools-dev and quilt from the build depends for the latest xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: thanks, I'll have to check out your git repo and integrate that with svn then
<Sarvatt> i didn't commit it to that git repo unfortunately :(
<Bernardo> ah...
<Sarvatt> was working with 8 different extracted source directories and wiped out the one i had git inited by mistake (doh!)
<Bernardo> can you send me a diff then?
<Sarvatt> i can try to recreate it tomorrow, i gave up reusing the original tarball
<Bernardo> just tell me what you changed, rules? I can just push your version instead of the mess I was trying to put together
<Sarvatt> i changed just about everything in debian/
<Bernardo> lol... well, svn diff will help me checking what changed, do you want to tar that and send it to me?
<Sarvatt> started with libdrm-poulsbo_2.3.0-0ubuntu3netbook7.dsc
<Sarvatt> didn't use the SVN stuff
<Bernardo> ok, to that one I added the perm patch from mandriva, and did a quick hack to install to /lib instead of /usr/lib, breaking packageconfig along the way
<Bernardo> I've already commited the dependency changes in xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/libdrm-poulsbo.diff
<Sarvatt> wait, i did that backwards :)
<Bernardo> :)
<Sarvatt> there fixed now
<Bernardo> pulling it...
<Bernardo> ok, patching
<Sarvatt> didn't feel like requiring automake1.9 and needed to autoreconf because i patched the makefiles to move headers around and such
<Sarvatt> well i'd hold off commiting it to your svn, i'm probably going to need to change other packages to work with it
<Bernardo> ok
<Bernardo> anyway, you removed (or never added) the patches we already had, including the header fixes?
<Sarvatt> i added those directly into shared-core and broke out the makefile changes and did another change to shuffle around where it installs headers and had to autoreconf after that
<Sarvatt> all of the headers are in /usr/include/psb, the libdrm-poulsbo.pc is fixed up to point to all the right directories and the libs are in /usr/lib/psb with an ld.so.conf.d conffile pointing to it and it runs ldconfig at preinst/postinst to pick it up
<Sarvatt> before it was just diverting a crapload of headers and the libs
<Bernardo> yes, I know
<Sarvatt> of course launchpad isn't accepting uploads and everyones probably on planes or busy at UDS :D
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<Bernardo> typical
<Bernardo> and the volcano is not helping at all
<Bernardo> One of my problems now is psb-kernel-source, every time (or almost every time) you update it, users end up with a dkms error "can't find module source directory" and only removing and reinstalling it fixes that
<Bernardo> of course, removing psb-kernel-sources means removing xserver-xorg-driver-psb
<lucazade> hi all!
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<Bernardo> lucazade: sarvatt already did a big cleanup of libdrm-poulsbo, I'm thinking of commiting it but it might mean some impact on other packages
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: as for the impact of the changes - xpsb-glx is binary only, so no impact there
<Bernardo> xserver-xorg-driver-psb might be the only one affected
<Sarvatt> yep xserver-xorg-video-psb will probably need a little change
<Bernardo> I'm going to try building both, to see if there is indeed any breakage there
<lucazade> Bernardo: ok.. commit when you feel is better
<Bernardo> there should be a change from libdrm to libdrm-poulsbo, in configure and Makefile.in at least
<Bernardo> lucazade: did you try blacklisting vga16fb?
<Sarvatt> just a little one liner in configure.ac for xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Sarvatt> -        PKG_CHECK_MODULES(DRI, [libdrm >= 2.0 xf86driproto])
<Sarvatt> +        PKG_CHECK_MODULES(DRI, [libdrm-poulsbo >= 2.0 xf86driproto])
<Bernardo> line 103
<lucazade> Bernardo: tried blacklisting vga16fb... fix some artefacts during startup (plymouth)
<Sarvatt> think i'll add a modprobe conf to blacklist vga16fb to xserver-xorg-video-psb while im at it
<Bernardo> btw, don't you think that with the changes to libdrm-poulsbo, you really should change its name? Or will you keep the redirections to libdrm2?
<Sarvatt> it's still libdrm2
<Bernardo> ah, and I'll keep for now the removal of redirections in preinst, just to fix systems that had the redirections
<Sarvatt> oh yeah good idea, i was just focusing on installing it clean
<Bernardo> ist is libdrm2, but now you have two each of libdrm.* if you take away the redirections
<Bernardo> libdrm2 installs /lib/libdrm.so.2, libdrm-poulsbo /usr/lib/psb/...
<Sarvatt> yeah and ld knows to use the one in /usr/lib/psb instead 
<Sarvatt> they only had to be in /lib for the plymouth drm renderer that isnt used on psb anyway
<Bernardo> yes, you're right
<Sarvatt> so people that had /usr on a seperate partition weren't screwed when /usr was getting fscked
<Bernardo> didn't check inside the pkgconfig file, and was thinking of what would call dynamically libdrm
<Sarvatt> its the /etc/ld.so.conf.d/psb.conf that makes it choose /usr/lib/psb/, the pkgconfig file is just for things building against it
<Sarvatt> (and the ldconfig hooks in postinst/postrm updating it's cache for the changes)
<Bernardo> ok, so that is why the loaded libGL is the one from mesa, there is a GL.conf file also there pointing to mesa
<lucazade> (i've added some bugs in google code, just to remember them)
<Sarvatt> yep, libGL.so.1 isn't in /usr/lib anymore so you always need a conf in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ pointing at one
<Sarvatt> xpsb-glx should drop the whole building mesa thing entirely though
<Bernardo> or we push the psb patches to mesa... :)
<Sarvatt> what patches? they're binary blobs :D
<Sarvatt> i'm positive alberto only had it building mesa because of an incompatibility with jaunty's mesa version at the time
<Sarvatt> when I messed around on your system it had no problems with the lucid mesa
<Bernardo> well, I'm pretty sure that when it was building mesa I was getting video acceleration using gl, so maybe it is just a question of rebuilding the mesa packages pointing to psb's lidbrm
<Bernardo> no, but also no video acceleration
<Bernardo> and I got used watching to HD movies on my netbook... :)
<Sarvatt> yeah it needs to install the acceleration driver to another directory, i cant see how it ever worked with the way its packaged on jaunty
<Bernardo> No, that I know, but even without moving the acceleration driver (which I just did for our xpsb-glx package) I had accelerated video with dragon player, using gl for output, on the first days of karmic
<Sarvatt> you would have had that no matter what though
<Bernardo> then a later release of xpsb-glx didn't install libGL and broke everything, I remember that is how I found out about diversion and how to remove it
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> how to remove it?
<Bernardo> I think I still don't have that working wit dragon in karmic. I might try building out xpsb-glx package there and see if it works again, as it is installing libGL again (even if it isn't installing it to ld.conf.so.d)
<Bernardo> how to remove what? xpsb-glx?
<Sarvatt> the diversion is what made the mesa xpsb-glx built work
<Sarvatt> if you removed the diversion you were using the system mesa again?
<Sarvatt> oh, I see what happened
<Bernardo> yes
<Sarvatt> you installed one that didnt build mesa but you had the old diversion still there because of the crappy packaging of the new one pointing at a non existant libGL
<Sarvatt> so you had no GL at all
<Sarvatt> the one that didn't build mesa didn't remove the diversion I mean
<Bernardo> yep
<Bernardo> yes
<Sarvatt> so thats not related at all
<Sarvatt> you removed the diversion and used the karmic mesa and it worked again :)
<Bernardo> I had to find out what that is, remove the diversion, and with the ubuntu mesa the dragon player wouldn't play with acceleration anymore
<Bernardo> it worked again, but without acceleration
<Sarvatt> what acceleration?
<Bernardo> the good thing is that it got me into building mplayer-vaapi
<Bernardo> video acceleration
<Sarvatt> the new package messed up the vaapi installation is all, nothing to do with libGL?
<Sarvatt> video acceleration has nothing to do with GL though
<Bernardo> not exacty
<Bernardo> lets see if I can explain myself clearly
<Bernardo> 1- installed karmic, found some ppas or unr (don't remember anymore), and got the psb drivers installed
<Bernardo> 2 - had dragon player showing hd videos without problem
<Bernardo> 3 - mplayer would not be able to play them
<Bernardo> 4 - sometime along the way, updated xpsb-glx (and probably everything else)
<Bernardo> 5 - dragon player (and any GL application) won't work
<Bernardo> 6 - remove redirection, dragon player now works, but slow as mplayer, impossible to watch hd
<Bernardo> 7 - built mplayer-vaapi, moved the driver, and now I have full hd in mplayer; dragon still slow as molasses
<Sarvatt> whoops, xserver-xorg-video-psb needed automake not autotools-dev
<Bernardo> ok, will revert that in the control file
<Sarvatt> might want to hold off commiting it, will see if it needs anything else in a minute :)
<Bernardo> I'm rebooting the netbook now to test the changes - libdrm and xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Sarvatt> building all of this here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/psb
<Bernardo> we still have to find why the hell this dies unless we set Option "ShadowFB" "true" -which happens to break video and 3d
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: from what you said there I dont see it being a mesa problem but I have no idea how dragon player works. using a GL renderer != having video acceleration, it sounds like dragonplayer just sucks when it uses the GL renderer and it worked good because GL wasn't available so it fell back to Xv :)
<Bernardo> it didn't fall to Xv - it just wouldn't play if I had no libGL
<Sarvatt> what point in that list did you fix the diversion making GL work again?
<Bernardo> 6
<Bernardo> I'm going to commit now, the changes didn't seem to break anything
<Sarvatt> just making sure automake and quilt are the only extra things it needs, its still updating the chroot
<Bernardo> ok, I'll wait
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: well you can LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libGL.so.1 dragonplayer to try it out now with that mesa
<Sarvatt> the xpsb-glx one,
<Sarvatt> but that xpsb-glx mesa is probably messed up with the newer libdrm
<Bernardo> I'll try building it again
<Sarvatt> it needs patching to build against libdrm-poulsbo instead of libdrm, same as xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Bernardo> yes, I'm editing configure.ac for mesa right now
<Sarvatt> yep forgot to add libtool to psb too
<Bernardo> ok, it is failing complaining of a missing drm.h, seems like editing configure.ac isn't enough
<Sarvatt> ah yeah the problem is libdrm-poulsbo only installs the few files actually needed for poulsbo, probably need to have both libdrm and libdrm-poulsbo in configure.ac to build it
<Sarvatt> well actually no, just the normal libdrm would be right wouldn't it
<Sarvatt> so it should be working without rebuilding?
<Bernardo> no, inside mesa/src/glx it starts complaining it can't find libdrm, and then fails with a missing drm.h
<Sarvatt> yeah its in libdrm.pc
<Bernardo> and with your changes we are installing drm.h, so it should find it if it is using libdrm-poulsbo.pc
<Bernardo> it also has a configs dir, I'll check there also, seems like it also configures the libs there, and calls pkg-config with libdrm
<Sarvatt> what did you change in configure.ac?
<Bernardo> libdrm to libdrm-poulsbo
<Bernardo> like in xserver-xorg-video-psb
<Bernardo> the changes to the configs seem to have done the trick, it is building
<Sarvatt> changed linux-dri?
<Bernardo> yes, linux-solo, linux-dri, and linux-dri-xcb, even if the right one is linux-dri
<Bernardo> ok, time to test xpsb-glx
<Bernardo> well, with this version installed dragon plays hd movies better than mplayer, though not perfect
<Bernardo> it didn't play them at all before, only a frame, then another after a few seconds, etc.
<Bernardo> and - with these changes I no longer have corrupted icons even if I commented out the shadowfb true option in xorg
<Bernardo> better - it doesn't crahs
<Bernardo> it doesn't crash
<Bernardo> ah, doh
<Bernardo> commented on the wrong xorg.conf
<Bernardo> and video is broken, with mplayer or dragon, without the shadowfb
<Bernardo> with shadowfb I managed to play video, after the changed xpsb, lidbrm and psb video driver
<Bernardo> without it I get a new backtrace
<Bernardo> but as usual without debug symbols for all xorg stuff
<Bernardo> http://pastebin.com/XL2MvS8u
<lucazade> nice
<Bernardo> I'll build mplayer-vaapi now to see if I can see hd video with it and shadowfb on
<Bernardo> Sarvatt:  anyway, I'm commiting your changes, it doesn't seem to break anything
<Sarvatt> try disabling detear?
<Bernardo> [   23.427929] detear is disabled
<Bernardo> at least that is what the psb module claims
<Bernardo> forgot to rebuild libva, lets see if it also changes anything. It needs changing configure.ac
<Sarvatt> how many glx visuals do you have now?
<Sarvatt> in glxinfo
<Sarvatt> still 16?
<Bernardo> 16
<Bernardo> with enablefb true
<Bernardo> when I gave you login it wasn't set
<Bernardo> libva debian/rules doesn't find autoreconf, no idea why, running it by hand
<Sarvatt> you disabled noaccel when you disabled shadowfb too right?
<Sarvatt> and why swcursor?
<lucazade> only shadowfb.. i was testing the other options
<Sarvatt> and disabling composite and render?? sorry, actually looked at that forum thread
<Sarvatt> ahh
<lucazade> (going to try 2.6.34rc to see if fix some acpi issue)
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: drm_sarea.h needs to be included in libdrm-poulsbo-dev, I just changed it here
<lucazade> (and test dkms)
<Bernardo> lucazade: dkms here is still failing when I update the psb-kernel-source version, with the "missing module source directory" error
<lucazade> ah ok.. good to know
<Bernardo> and I am lost to why it does that
<Sarvatt> Bernardo: dont add drm_sarea.h to libdrm-poulsbo, libva builds against the real libdrm..
<Sarvatt> the libva driver for psb is in xpsb-glx, it just needs to build the core libva
<Bernardo> I thought it should build agains the psb libdrm? 
<Bernardo> ok, I've already moved the xpsb-glx driver to the right place for libva
<Sarvatt> nope if it wasn't libdrm-poulsbo-dev in control before it doesn't need to be now
<Sarvatt> what's the right place?
<Sarvatt> ah /usr/lib/va/drivers/
<Bernardo> yes
<Bernardo> but I did still have some problems with mplayer-vaapi and subtitles before, I'll just check if using the libdrm-poulsbo-dev it will work now. And anyway, it was using  it before, with all the redirections.
<Bernardo> I wonder if we could get rid of this libdrm-poulsbo soon, and just add some patches to libdrm2
<Bernardo> but first we need to get this stable when we're not using shadowfb
<lucazade> (psb-kernel-source failed building on 2.6.34rc6)
<Bernardo> with the same "missing module source directory", or a new error?
<lucazade> haven't seen this error
<lucazade> going to see the make.log and attach a bug
<lucazade> brb
<Bernardo> mplayer-vaapi hangs the system... needs sysreq-k to exit, and it kills X in the process
<Bernardo> and a second try needed a syreq-reisub to reboot :(
<Bernardo> there is still a lot to do on this stupid psb
<lucazade> at least hibernate works :)
<Kankuro> hi all!
<Kankuro> i have a problem with no backfill ppa
<Kankuro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/xserver-no-backfill
<Kankuro> I used it for a while and solved my problem, but an update took it back to the normal version
<Duke`> hum since Lucid I have a desynchronization between video and audio when playing a movie... Dunno yet which one's fault it is.
<Duke`> let's try with the live-cd
<cwillu> under lucid, I get really really slow screen updates during mouse movements on my old computer w/ nvidia, unless disable debian/patches/016_call_glxwaitx_before_drawing.patch
<cwillu> i.e., the screen won't update for seconds at a time
<cwillu> it's a one line patch adding a glXWaitX (); call
<cwillu> I may also being seeing it with the open ati driver on my server at work, going to test that later today
<rusty232323> what is the status of psb driver?
<Bernardo> hi
<Sarvatt> cwillu: same here, Option "UseEvents" "false" fixes it too though
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: still here? I thought you're be on the plane by now
<Sarvatt> plane leaves in 6 hours if it doesnt get canceled again :)
<lucazade> hi
<Bernardo> hi lucazade
<Bernardo> Sarvatt: I was checking now, today there were already over 200 flights canceled in Portugal
<Bernardo> and 70 others in France
<Bernardo> Let's hope it clears up soon
<rusty232323> sorry for a n00b question: in gma500 drivers, 2D works?, I need the driver to work with nokia :(
<bjsnider> in the entire lucid dev cycle, i cannot remember one conversation about poulsbo. since lucid was released, this channel has been all-poulsbo all-the-time.
<rusty232323> the problem doesn't affect only to lucid, affect to all distributions that works with xorg 7.5. Mandriva are developing a driver for mandriva and nobody say anything to mandriva to develop this driver. Karmic when was launched, had a similar problem and we (i) believe that ubuntu learned about past error, but they didn't :(
<jcristau> eh?
<bjsnider> i doubt mandriva is developing an actual graphics driver
<bjsnider> rusty232323, why didn't you come in here and ask about this issue months ago?
<rusty232323> bjsnider, I try mandriva beta and they have a psb driver in their repository, that don't work but they have one and know the problem. I didn't come here and ask because i want to work with a stable system and with final version, sorry for that, and i ask in ubutuforum (months ago) about the psb driver and lucid with no answer
<JanC> rusty232323: you can always test the alpha & beta release live-CD/USB before the final release comes out
<JanC> no need to install unstable versions
<rusty232323> Sorry but sometimes in live version don't work some drivers and when you install the system these drivers works perfectly, like ath9k in karmic. the kernel of the live version have an issue with that driver
<rusty232323> but when you install the system and upgrade, ath9k works very well
<rusty232323> I have an old notebook with ati card, when i booted the live version, the ati driver work well (and say me that he had a propietary driver to install)
<JanC> right, probably not enough people tested ath9k before the release so the yhad to fix it afterwards when people came complaining...
<rusty232323> I installed the system and when i try to install the propietary driver (because the free driver fail), surprise, any drive have support for that card
<rusty232323> for that the live version does not ensure it will work
<rusty232323> and I have more problem with xorg and ubuntu, if u have enougth time, i can tell you all for maverick ;)
<outlaw45> hi
<lucazade> hi
<outlaw45> just got back from a very busy weekend ans saw a lot of progress on the forum..
<lucazade> yes.. something stable at least
<outlaw45> can I use the debs from svn?
<lucazade> you could use them, even if i believe are not synced with latest svn code
<outlaw45> I did try to build libdrm but got an debuild error..
<lucazade> i was trying to build again everything from scratch and i got only a issue building xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/include/psb/drm/drm_sarea.h': No such file or directory
<lucazade> i've also added some bug report in googlecode.. give it a shot
<lucazade> ah yes
<lucazade> about latest rev 
<lucazade> to build remove in libdrm-poulsbo-dev.install 2nd line
<lucazade> /usr/include/psb/drm/drm_sarea.h
<outlaw45> sure you don't need it
<lucazade> if i've understood is about video accel and Sarvatt said is not correct as is now
<lucazade> let me know if you are able to build xserver-xorg-video-psb
<lucazade> i get this
<lucazade> Applying patch xorg-x11-drv-psb-0.31.0-ignoreacpi.patch
<lucazade> patching file src/psb_driver.c
<lucazade> Hunk #1 FAILED at 909.
<lucazade> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file src/psb_driver.c
<lucazade> Patch xorg-x11-drv-psb-0.31.0-ignoreacpi.patch can be reverse-applied
<lucazade> make: *** [quilt-stamp] Errore 1
<outlaw45> did you try to remove the xorg... folder and check it out again..
<outlaw45> I believe you have to revert the patch, but don't know the command..
<lucazade> ah ok.. i'll retry
<lucazade> outlaw45 same issue, tried to checkout again svn
<outlaw45> weird.. I believe that patch did work before..
<lucazade> me too... 
<lucazade> i should have miss some changes by jbernardo
<lucazade> outlaw45 http://code.google.com/p/gma500/wiki/InstallScript
<outlaw45> also uploaded all the debs?
<outlaw45> just build everything except xserver-xorg-video-psb
<outlaw45> debuild gives the same error you described..
<lucazade> outlaw i've uploaded the debs to my dropbox space atm..
<lucazade> outlaw45 libdrm and xserver-xorg are not updated from svn because of the two issue we were speaking of
<outlaw45> I just compiled libdrm
<outlaw45> and currently compiling xserver-xorg
<outlaw45> had to reverse the patches by hand..
<outlaw45> if I'm able to build fully I'll try to clean the source and check in..
<lucazade> ok
<outlaw45> does dropbox allow others to access your space?
<outlaw45> I could upload those debs there...
<lucazade> i could create a shared folder
<lucazade> created
<lucazade> share with your gmail?
<outlaw45> yeah
<lucazade> quach? right?
<outlaw45> but still not able to compile xserver-xorg
<outlaw45> quach.c@gmail.com
<outlaw45> giving it one final try
<lucazade> sent invitation
<outlaw45> netbook-launcher crashes here..
<lucazade> shadowfb "true" breaks 3D and video but makes 2D stable
<lucazade> so it should be related to this
<lucazade> ** what a funny driver!
<lucazade> shadowfb "true" breaks 3D and video but makes 2D stable
<lucazade> so it should be related to this
<outlaw45> you're using the desktop version?
<lucazade> yes
<lucazade> no crash for 2 days here
<outlaw45> ok..
<outlaw45> currently uploading the debs to dropbox
<outlaw45> just one to go..
<lucazade> could you disable netbook-launcher and use desktop??
<outlaw45> checking at the moment ;)
<outlaw45> upload finished btw
<lucazade> ok
<lucazade> haven't tried to install deb on a new lucid installation 
<outlaw45> 2D version of netbook-launcher does work :D
<outlaw45> but wifi stopped :'(
<lucazade> acer?
<outlaw45> no
<outlaw45> archos 9 tablet
<lucazade> which modules use?
<outlaw45> bcmwl
<lucazade> acer has ath5k or ath9k
<rusty232323> In 2 hours I'll try into a nokia bookle
<outlaw45> @lucazade: did you add the debs I uploaded to the script?
<lucazade> outlaw45: not yet... doing it now
<lucazade> updated
<outlaw45> can't get the wireless to work and not sure what the problem is..
<outlaw45> so gonna reinstall my system which allows me to try the install script..
<rusty232323> Ok, i installes the script and the computer freeze after i login, i can move mouse but gnome don't init
<lucazade> login crash? no panel or desktop?
<rusty232323> after a while i cannot move the mouse
<rusty232323> only show the background and the mouse
<lucazade> get correct resolution?
<rusty232323> yep
<lucazade> nokia?
<rusty232323> yes
<lucazade> seems  a new issue
<rusty232323> i'll turn off wireless, waired and external mouse
<rusty232323> ok, crash in the same point
<rusty232323> i'll send you dmesg before crash, and i try send you dmesg after crash if i can
<lucazade> look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old" for backtrace
<lucazade> ok tnx
<lucazade> look if X crash backtrace is similar to this http://code.google.com/p/gma500/issues/detail?id=15
<lucazade> and attach your logs
<lucazade> i've to go
<rusty232323> ;)
<rusty232323> ok, if i start with failsafe gnome, it start well
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-02
<RAOF> thopiekar: I'm not entirely sure what you're trying to do, or what the actual problem is.  Pastebinning the complete error message is generally useful.
<thopiekar> RAOF: got it now working.. I want to build Xorg 1.9 with ABI 8 on natty..
<thopiekar> basicly a downgrade for emgd drivers..
<thopiekar> see ppa:thopiekar/emgd
<thopiekar> I still needed to downgrade libxi and some other x11proto packages..
<thopiekar> xorg-server will follow when the deps I uploaded are built
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<RAOF> Yeah, to actually install xorg 1.9 you'll need to rebuild all the drivers.
<thopiekar> sure worked well, too. I set as version xorg-server-dev (uploaded version)  as dep for the drivers..
<thopiekar> finally I'll add a meta-package keeping these packages from upgrading to nattys packages..
<thopiekar> here Xorg 1.10 with ABI 10
<soren> Are these USB<->VGA things supposed to "just work"?
<RAOF> soren: No, in *so* many ways.
<RAOF> soren: The kernel DRM doesn't know about them, and until recently didn't accept anything not hanging off something which looks sufficiently like a PCI bus (although Dave Airlied has done some work here) and X doesn't know how to probe USB devices.  An xorg.conf is mandatory.
<soren> RAOF: ..but it can be made to work?
<soren> RAOF: I mean, without writing a driver myself :)
<RAOF> soren: In theory, yes.
<soren> I have a Lenovo USB port replicator with a DVI output on it. I'm trying to work out which driver it's supposed to work with.
<RAOF> Maybe displaylink?
<RAOF> But it's entirely possible that the Lenovo USB port thingy doesn't currently have a driver, actually.  All USB video devices are not necessarily the same.
<soren> RAOF: Darn it. I went with the Lenovo in spite of the lacking details on chipsets, because Lenovo stuff tends to be very well supported.
<RAOF> Does it only plug into USB, or does it plug into the docking port thingy?  Presumably you've tried just plugging it in and seeing if it works? :)
<soren> Just USB.
<soren> ...and yeah, just plugging it in doesn't do much (in terms of video).
<soren> at all.
<soren> Oh, well.. I guess I could use another door stop.
<RAOF> :/
<RAOF> There either might already be a driver or it might be easy to modify an one to work.
<soren> Smells like something that needs both time *and* motivation. Two scarce resources.
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> Googling for whatever chipset's on the other end of the USB tree might yield a low investment reward.
<soren> RAOF: Information seems very, very limited.
<soren> 17ef:3033 is the USB id of the port replicator. http://paste.ubuntu.com/602251/
<soren> search for "USB Video".
<soren> Ok, since I declared it a door stop anyway, I decided to void the warranty and take the thing apart to find out which chip is in it.
<soren> Silicon image 164ctg64
<tjaalton> try setting up the -sisusb driver
<soren> tjaalton: I tried. It just said it didn't find any supported device, but I guess that could just mean it didn't recognize the USB vendor/product.
<soren> Hm.... /me treis
<soren> tries, even
<tjaalton> is sisusbvga module loaded?
<tjaalton> +kernel
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-03
<danvet> dear lazyirc: where's the preferred place to pre-discuss a few topics of the tools-and-processes blueprint for uds?
<danvet> more specifically: bringing kernel patches quicker to testers
 * danvet is a drm/i915 upstream hacker
<tjaalton> danvet: hey, got a link to the blueprint?
<danvet> tjaalton, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-xorg-tools-and-processes
<danvet> hm, should I edit the whiteboard?
 * danvet has no clue
<tjaalton> well, this is the best channel for discussion, i guess :)
<danvet> ok, here we go: the problem upstream is having is a massive testing turn-around-time mismatch between the kernel stuff and userspace
<tjaalton> yeah
<danvet> thanks to xorg-edgers ppa, stuff gets tested essentially within days even by users who can't compile
<danvet> kernel patches up to 6 months (and more) to progress from -next to the testers boxes
<danvet> for features which cross kernel/userspace we routinely end up discovering bugs a few months after stable releases of the corrensponding userspace part is already out the door
<danvet> when the fix can only properly be done in userspace, this is a problem
<danvet> so the question is: what's need to bring the drm-next testing turnaround-time down to the level of the userspace components?
<danvet> just delaying userspace releases doesn't sound great ;-)
<tjaalton> there should be a kernel with drm-next already iirc, though I don't know how often it's updated
<danvet> well, part of it is certainly there, but likely not yet good enough
<tjaalton> true
<danvet> ideally is should be more-or-less in lockstep with the xorg-edgers ppa
<tjaalton> we've talked about creating tools that build a new kernel with a given (set of) commit(s)
<danvet> yeah, that's been my idea, too: a kernel tree base on latest stable with the most recent drm-next stuff added in
<danvet> then fry xorg-edgers with it ;-)
<danvet> question is: what support does ubuntu have for such a thing and what should/must upstream provide?
<danvet> preferably fully automated ;-)
<tjaalton> hmm, i think these questions are better suited for #ubuntu-kernel, I'm not well versed in those tools yet
<tjaalton> there's certainly enough horsepower to rebuild new kernels, but how to integrate it with edgers & lp is beyond me
<tjaalton> apw: ^
<tjaalton> Sarvatt should be online in a couple of hours too, he's the one making edgers rock
<danvet> well, I think the essential part is xorg-edgers integration. the problem is the mismatch between components, not necessarily slow turn-around ...
<danvet> tjaalton, is #ubuntu-x logged somewhere?
 * danvet is too lazy to retype it ...
<tjaalton> danvet: yep, irclogs.ubuntu.com
<danvet> tjaalton, ta
<tjaalton> looks like edgers already has a kernel, though it's not actively maintained
<tjaalton> well, obviously
<apw> tjaalton, are you asking for a kernel from drm-next uploaded into xorg-efgers as it changed
<tjaalton> apw: yeah, something along those lines
<apw> tjaalton, we do upload other source packages to pre-proposed for instance, may be possible with those hmmm
<tjaalton> apw: the current devel version + drm-next. or the current stable one + drm-next, whichever is less prone to break during build :)
<apw> they tend to not have ubuntu specific patches which is the issue
<tjaalton> i meant the current ubuntu devel/stable version
<danvet> so it would need latest ubuntu kernel for that relase + drm-next patch?
<tjaalton> probably would be the least pain for the tester
<danvet> yeah, the real drm-next contains linus -rc stuff so more chances for (unrelated) breakage
<danvet> which probably reduces the testers willingness to fry their box
<tjaalton> indeed :)
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  11M 2011-04-30 18:08 r300_dri.so
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r--   1 root root  11M 2011-04-30 18:08 r600_dri.so
<Sarvatt> yay --enable-gallium-llvm
<tjaalton> the size?
<Sarvatt> yeah
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 3.2M 2011-04-19 06:53 r300_dri.so
<Sarvatt> -rw-r--r--   1 root root 3.1M 2011-04-19 06:53 r600_dri.so
<Sarvatt> gonna need a libllvmcore
<Sarvatt> will still be a lot of extra space though
<Sarvatt> (--enable-gallium-llvm is required in mesa 7.11)
<tjaalton> so we win :)
<Sarvatt> well we aren't enabling llvm which makes r300g crap for IGP radeons in natty
<tjaalton> i meant the oneiric cd-size battles.. we have the high ground if it's required in 7.11 :)
<Sarvatt> hopefully we move to 1GB images and it wont be a big deal :)
<tjaalton> yep
<Sarvatt> looks like our plymouth doesn't have http://cgit.freedesktop.org/plymouth/commit/?id=22a1273bb2c9dc0d3188b8ed11b0c97bfca6d3ef yet and I sure as heck dont want to screw with plymouth, I guess leave the linux-any libdrm-intel1 change for the 2.4.25 merge?
<Sarvatt> ok this is going to take a while, my packaging foo is not good enough to multiarchify libdrm with xsfbs removed without some research :)
<tjaalton> hehe
<Sarvatt> x-x-v-intel should probably suggest i965-va-driver eh?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, tjaalton, RAOF:  I've started a workqueue page for oneiric here:  http://www.bryceharrington.org/Arsenal/Reports/ubuntu-x-swat/workqueue-oneiric.html
<bryceh> I added 'oneiric' tags to some of the natty bugs that looked to me like they'd be worth continued work on
<LLStarks> w00t. somebody finally has a gpu switching solution for ALL optimus laptops.
<LLStarks> mux or no mux
<danvet> Sarvatt, can you read todays irc log? it contains some discussion about stuff I'd like to bring up at uds ...
<Sarvatt> danvet: yeah I read it, it sounds good. I'd like to know what'd be most useful, I could always throw crack kernels in there but I try to keep things working and there is a lot more than just intel in there. I'm thinking a crack kernel with an optional metapackage that can be installed to automatically pull in the updates
<Sarvatt> danvet: usually once the next release archive opens up I start copying the kernel to the older release, and that gets updated every -rc
<Sarvatt> but I know linus rc's are too old to be useful for you guys working on intel.. :)
<danvet> Sarvatt, sry, was busy: I was thinking whether restricting the crack to just drm stuff might help
<danvet> i.e. some automatic rebasing/backporting of drm-next on shipping stable kernels
<danvet> the fundamental problem is really new kernel interfaces for which userspaces is shipping about 6 months ahead
<danvet> then when the stuff finally hits stable, we notice that there are problems
<danvet> hilarity ensues because we can't fix the userspace in the wild anymore
<Sarvatt> I can get that going for sure, added a work item for it to the blueprint
<danvet> Sarvatt, cool, getting something going in that direction could be really useful
<danvet> btw, still a scheduling conflict with linaro-mm, but I hope there'll be another autosched-run
<bjsnider> ricotz, i guess with gnome 3 the contents of the desktop directory is not actually displayed on the desktop?
<ricotz> bjsnider, this is disabled by default you can enable the nautilus-desktop-handling with gnome-tweak-tool
<Sarvatt> bryceh: 119_disable_relaxed_fencing.patch fixed some corruption bugs too apparently
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-04
<Sarvatt> nevermind, was a kernel fix, thought we might have another bug symptom potentially fixed by that
<raevol> hey guys
<raevol> nevermind
<LLStarks> are there any important uds meetings for the x team? i might want to audit a couple.
<RAOF> There are a bunch.
<RAOF> You can find them on launchpad; they use the “desktop-o-xorg-*” naming scheme.
<jcastro> the general team rah rah one is on thursday iirc
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/774978 is looking like a common one going through intel bugs, apparently started around april 20th
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xserver seg'd [945GM] (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> RAOF: didn't get this worked around on the compiz side?
<Sarvatt> RAOF: also your fix is in rc6, can ya forward it to stable? http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=498548ec69c6897fe4376b2ca90758762fa0b817
<bryceh> Sarvatt, looks similar to 525066 which was closed 3/18 with xserver 1.10
<bryceh> Sarvatt, presumably 0801afbd was believed to be the fix, although looking at the patch it's not really a fix just stops it looping on errors
<Sarvatt> added some test kernels on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity/+bug/740126 -- thats probably the most urgent bug on the intel side at the moment and doesn't get automatically reported since it's not an actual gpu hang. I can reproduce it on all my intel machines by closing the lid or xset dpms force off
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 740126 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) (and 6 other projects) "Something blocks compiz randomly several times per day (affects: 29) (dups: 6) (heat: 162)" [High,Triaged]
<Sarvatt> bryceh: that libdrm regression we thought we had did turn out to be that bug too
<bryceh> Sarvatt, oh?  tell me more
<bryceh> btw on 774978 any idea on what he's doing that exercises the record extension?  afaik that is not a typical code path most people use
<bryceh> so I'm wondering if there's a way we could repro the crash
<Sarvatt> bryceh: apparently importing a bunch of books into calibre and scrolling through the list will reproduce it, but I can't reproduce it that way here
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/776749
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 776749 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xserver crashed with segfault in RecordAReply (dup-of: 774978)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 774978 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "xserver seg'd [945GM] (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed]
<bryceh> yeah I tried installing x11vnc and doing vncvlient operations (which another bug specified as the way to repro) but no luck
<bryceh> I've a hunch why it crashes but I'd really like to reproduce it to be sure
<Sarvatt> hopefully albert23 comes on soon and can tell us what kind of magic needs to be done in calibre to reproduce it :) I was assuming it was the book cover popups but might be having more than a page of books and scrolling through that, hmm
<Sarvatt> only added 3 books and was scrolling through those fast for about 10 minutes last night
<jcastro> bryceh: you guys are probably getting this question a bunch I bet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40055/when-will-the-catalyst-11-4-driver-be-available
<soreau> Hi guys, I'm trying to figure out how to convince X to not put the monitor to sleep. I've disabled power manager from startup programs and set Never in both available fields of power settings, also have this in xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/2053899
<soreau> This works in maverick but not natty
<Sarvatt> soreau: disable the "activate when idle" option in gnome-screensaver and tell g-p-m to never put the display to sleep when idle in the options? works for me
<soreau> Sarvatt: oh duh
<soreau> I had screensaver set to the default blank screen
<Sarvatt> yeah first thing I always fix on a new install here, hate that :(
<Sarvatt> jcastro: I'm not really clear on it (tseliot is the one to ask) but from what I've understood major blob updates aren't really something that can be SRUed. luckily the ati drivers from amd.com can be installed easily unlike nvidia
<Sarvatt> cool! chromium has a download progress indicator in the unity icon now
<Sarvatt> i'll upload fglrx 11.4 to ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates at any rate
<bryceh> Sarvatt, well I think that what the calibre bug is, is that 'stuff' is never defined afaict
<bryceh> 613	    majorop = stuff->reqType;
<bryceh> so it faults there trying to deref it
<bryceh> Sarvatt, but this code hasn't changed in years; if this is why it's broken it's been broken a loooong time
<bryceh> also I'm unsure how to fix it
<bryceh> and curious why it'd only start happening a couple weeks ago
<bryceh> anyway, bumped it back to the reporter, I think we need more info
<Sarvatt> jcastro: looks like the main issue AMD has on the fglrx side is having sync to vblank enabled in the compiz opengl plugin introducing massive stuttering on their driver, so if you are getting crappy performance I suggest disabling that as a workaround until it gets fixed :)
<jcastro> yeah I did that
<jcastro> but even then their new driver is much faster, and is absent the once a day crash I was having with the one that came with 11.04
<Sarvatt> jcastro: that's a good justification for a SRU update, do you happen to have (or know of) a bug filed for the crashes? updating because its faster might not fly
<jcastro> no but I can easily reproduce it on my x120e
<jcastro> are you coming to UDS?
<bryceh> Sarvatt, jcastro, no, the archive admins will reject an -fglrx update as an SRU
<bryceh> we can (and should) put it in x-updates but that's pretty much as far as we're allowed to go with it
<Sarvatt> (I uploaded it there about an hour ago, still waiting to build)
<Sarvatt> was hoping there would be some leeway since we're shipping a beta of 11.4 and would be updating to the released 11.4
<jcastro> Sarvatt: I'll just point people to x-updates 
<jcastro> bryceh: is there anyone we need to convince? I can just show them the hard lockups
<bryceh> jcastro, pitti
<albert23> Sarvatt: I have 11 ebooks in calibre. 
<bryceh> jcastro, however I also don't think trying to solicit an SRU exception in this case is the best solution
<albert23> I was thinking about http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg-devel/2011-February/018941.html as a possible cause of the crash
<jcastro> bryceh: I'm easy, I'll do whatever you think is best. :)
<bryceh> jcastro, what I think we really need is a better mechanism to roll out full-cloth driver updates ala x-updates
<bryceh> jcastro, so like one idea would be to mod jockey to display both the stock fglrx and any available update fglrx's, for the user to selectively install if they wish
<jcastro> bryceh: right, like fresh backports kinda thing.
<bryceh> I *think* that would satisfy the concerns pitti raises about -fglrx sru's
<bryceh> jcastro, right, but integrated nicely into jockey
<jcastro> we need something like that for wireless too, I bet we could do the same thing for a group of things like these kinds of drivers
<bryceh> admittedly not something doable for natty now that it's out, but iirc we discussed it before and it was not shot down as an idea.  would be nice to get it in place longer term
<bryceh> jcastro, exactly
<bryceh> then we're solving a more general problem, rather than (ahem 'wasting') time on fighting to get stuff in via the sru process
<albert23> does cid in this line translate to a client in X? 000:<:5cc6: 16: Request(55): CreateGC cid=0x03c00ba8 drawable=0x03c00066 values={}
<bryceh> jcastro, potentially could be usable for open source drivers as well, if there are updates we feel are suitable for deploying on the stable release
<bryceh> (i.e., X driver updates that don't require new libdrm or mesa or whatnot)
<jcastro> bryceh: right, I expect the open driver for this fusion laptop to improve rather quickly now that they're shipping
<jcastro> tbh right out of the box it wasn't bad per se
<bryceh> jcastro, this concept would be nice to get in place for the LTS, in that it would give another avenue for doing maintenance longer term
<bryceh> albert23, I would think it is referencing an internal structure, but it's possible it maps to the X client id
<bryceh> albert23, maybe check wmctrl -l
<bryceh> albert23, one thing I'm wondering which you might check, is how that 'stuff' pointer gets defined?
<bryceh> albert23, it looks like it's an uninitialized pointer that gets deref'd at the point your crash occurs, however this section of code hasn't changed in as far back as the git logs go
<albert23> bryceh: wmctrl looks interesting but the numbers don't match xtrace exactly
<albert23> bryceh: stuff becomes defined by REQUEST(xReq);
<bryceh> albert23, yep, then like I said those are probably just internal pointer values
<bryceh> albert23, aha, ok
<bryceh> macros *sigh*
<bryceh> albert23, still, the backtrace indicates something is fishy with that stuff pointer ('invalid memory')
<bryceh> perhaps it is getting freed and then re-referenced
<albert23> bryceh: indeed
<bryceh> ran across another similar bug (long since closed) where something like that was happening
<albert23> so I thought the "thing" that asked for the WaitMSC has gone when the WaitMSC evenet is triggered
<albert23> bryceh: btw, bug 775724 looks very similar with radeon
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 775724 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xorg crash (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775724
<bryceh> albert23, yeah although doesn't appear to pass through record.c
<bryceh> (unless that's what step #1 is)
<bryceh> (no, it wouldn't be)
<bryceh> but the WriteToClient() but looks similar, yeah
<bryceh> hmm, actually I could see #1 as being a record.c call
<albert23> ah, bug 771169 goes through librecord on radeon
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 771169 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X crashed while browsing with Chromium (librecord.so related?) (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771169
<bryceh> albert23, yep you're right
<albert23> there were some patches on xorg-devel in February that look like they may be related.
<albert23> Raof reviewed them, so maybe he knows more
<Sarvatt> earliest I can find is 04-18, compiz update screwing with vsync on 0415 looks possible for when it started triggering more often 
<albert23> Sarvatt: did they switch on sync to vblank? Without sync to vblank I don't get the crash
<albert23> btw, I only started using calibre last week, so I have no idea if the bug may be older
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-05
<RAOF> bryceh: The “stuff->foo” idiom in X protocol handlers is common - one of the macros involved in unpacking the proto buffer defines & populates it.
<RAOF> That freaked me out as well when I started looking at the protocol dispatch code :)
<bjsnider> RAOF, do you suppose mono is dead now?
<RAOF> No.
<RAOF> I understand that there's quite a healthy revenue stream coming from the various Mono* frameworks for smartphones, there are paid mono developers in Europe, and at worst, it's all open source and quite a lot of people care about it.
<bjsnider> yeah but it's not the same without any support from novell
<RAOF> I'll wait until there's actual news that Attachmate is shuttering the Mono* work before worrying *too* much about Attachmate shuttering the mono team. :)
<bjsnider> how can they continue the mono work if they fired the whole team?
<RAOF> Where's the suggestion that they fired the whole team?
<RAOF> Last I heard was “consolidating in Europe, letting go some US developers”
<bjsnider> the phoronix story said 30 mono developers
<raevol> any tips on configuring an 11.04 xorg.conf for dual head? i forgot to back up my old one and can't remember the black magic i used to get it working before
<raevol> http://pastebin.com/zhm8JZKh
<raevol> is what i have, but no dice
<RAOF> raevol: Generally I don't bother with an xorg.conf and just let the DE tools set up dual-head.
<raevol> DE?
<raevol> desktop environment?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<raevol> i'm running xfce so i don't have those tools
<RAOF> Failing that, http://tinyurl.com/yuftlh
<raevol> yea that's the guide i just used, no luck
<raevol> i wish there wasa way to generate an xorg.conf from a xrandr setup
<raevol> do you know if my xorg.conf should be in /etc or /etc/X11?
<raevol> seems to load it either way
<bryceh> should be in /etc/X11, although xserver checks a variety of paths
<raevol> ok
<raevol> hmm, using that guide, my xorg.0.log says "no monitor specified for screen0"
<raevol> appears that guide is out of date
<bryceh> RAOF, one advantage to using xorg.conf might be that the server initializes as multihead, so your screens would be set up earlier than if you let gnome-desktop do it post-init
<Takyoji[laptop]> Any way that I can help with debugging this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/763688
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 763688 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[915GM] S-video output doesn't work in Natty (i386) (affects: 10) (heat: 242)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Takyoji[laptop]> of which I'm affected by
<bryceh> Takyoji[laptop], install xdiagnose, run sudo xdiagnose, switch on graphics debug messages (the first checkbox).  Reproduce the bug, then collect output of dmesg, post to the bug. 
<bryceh> Takyoji[laptop], assuming it's not obvious what's wrong, the next step after that is to forward the bug upstream to bugs.freedesktop.org, sending dmesg, Xorg.0.log, and xrandr output
<Takyoji> alright
<tjaalton> so -mouse/-keyboard are for !linux, which means we can drop them from ubuntu by now, because evdev is used by default since intrepid
<tjaalton> ?
<tjaalton> can't think of any other usecase for them
<tjaalton> but people keep on filing bugs against them
<tjaalton> when they should've filed against -evdev
<bryceh> tjaalton, yep
<tjaalton> also, should we review the list of ubuntu patches on xorg-server next week?
<tjaalton> hm
<tjaalton> maybe a new session for "removing cruft & patch review"
<tjaalton> or cram them into an existing one
<tjaalton> dunno how much time this would need
<RAOF> I'd like that.
<bryceh> I could easily imagine us needing ~5 min per patch, so that could add up to a whole session
<RAOF> Go over xserver & mesa.  We might as well schedule a session for it, even if we don't use up the whole time.
<tjaalton> yeah
<bryceh> don't forget there'll be a sprint not too far afterwards
<tjaalton> cruft removal fits in the general planning session i guess
<bryceh> it's possible you may prefer having that discussion at the sprint when you're not quite as session-slammed
<tjaalton> bryceh: right, but it's too late for pushing the valid patches upstream
<bryceh> fair enough
<bryceh> also, I won't be attending the sprint, so if you need my input then uds would be better
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll check the release schedule for 1.11
<bryceh> some portion of the xserver patches are just adding null pointer checks.  between apport and arsenal I'm confident we'd be able to quickly notice the crashes those fixed if they came up again so I'd be ok with us just blindly dropping them and see what happens.  I'm fairly sure all were forwarded upstream and got fixed in more intricate ways subsequently (worth doublechecking)
<bryceh> there's another portion which were driven by dx team needs which I don't even know for sure are still valid... like the bgnone stuff
<tjaalton> i dropped one which got marked fixed upstream in a different way
<tjaalton> but yeah
<bryceh> tseliot was a bit more tied into that stuff
<tjaalton> we'll see then :)
<bryceh> tjaalton, anyway whatever patches remain should be renumbered from 100.
<bryceh> oh, there's also a handful from cnd for input stuff, although he's been good about ensuring those get sent upstream for the most part
<tjaalton> bryceh: maybe so that 1xx is for patches never meant upstream, 2xx those that are targeted upstream, and then 3xx for backports?
<tjaalton> or somesuch
<bryceh> yeah, sounds like a good scheme
<tjaalton> yeah the input stuff should get in 1.11, i hope
<bryceh> only catch might be if a 1xx ubuntu-specific patch depended on a 3xx backport patch or something
<bryceh> but that sort of situation is probably going to be exceedingly rare
<tjaalton> good thing quilt doesn't care how they are named, just what order they have on the list .)
<tjaalton> :)
<bryceh> heh, that's true
<tjaalton> so the merge window for 1.11 closes on 27th
<tjaalton> which means having a review session next week would probably make sense
<Sarvatt> well thats a fun change to wake up to, mesa requires glproto 1.4.13, xserver 1.10.x doesn't build against glproto 1.4.13 :)
<Azelphur> Hmm, I'm having fun with my computers text rendering atm http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/May%202011/2011-05-05-155649_3840x1200_scrot.png
<Azelphur> any ideas what would cause that? it seems to affect everything
<Azelphur> X session restart time I guess \o/
<Sarvatt> if anyone needs drm-intel-next for testing - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~sarvatt/drm-intel-next/
<bryceh> Sarvatt, btw that's also built by the kernel team - http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<bryceh> (although looks like it hasn't been updated in a while...)
<Sarvatt> bryceh: yeah its pointing at ickle's drm-intel-next and keithp took over maintainership of it
<bryceh> ah
<Sarvatt> plus this one has all the ubuntu specific patches so I have a functional touchpad and junk :P
<bryceh> apw, ^^  need to repoint the git tree on drm-intel-next
<Sarvatt> pinged him this morning, pretty sure he's gone already
<bryceh> well, no hurry.
<bryceh> Sarvatt, remind me we should snag a kernel guy next week about this
<Sarvatt> bryceh: hopefully http://translate.google.com/#en|hu|give%20me%20a%20guinness%0A is all the hungarian I need :)
<bryceh> heh
<bryceh> guessing a beer run on Monday will be on the agenda
<bjsnider> spend all day debating which beer it will be and who will get it
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-06
<tjaalton> bryceh: push libxi git ;)
<tjaalton> http://www.geek.com/articles/games/game-developer-david-braben-creates-a-usb-stick-pc-for-25-2011055/
<tjaalton> probably has powervr gfx on it
<bryceh> tjaalton, meh, didn't know we maintain it in git
<tjaalton> bryceh: yep, all the libs are there too
<tjaalton> where we have patches, like for multitouch etc
<tjaalton> and.. <drumroll> klingon!
<tjaalton> actually i thought you just forgot to push the branch
<bryceh> pushed
<tjaalton> :)
<ScottK> Is there a way to disable all the new multi-touch bling?  The touchpad on my new laptop is have some issues and I'd like to see if it's related to that first.
<tjaalton> ScottK: well, you could build the driver without the multitouch patch(es, dunno if there are many)
<ScottK> Is there a list of packages?
<tjaalton> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ScottK> Thanks.  I'll have a look.
<tjaalton> shouldn't matter if the libs still have the feature
<tjaalton> though, check the x log first to see it's not usin evdev
<tjaalton> using
<ScottK> I do see evdev in the X log.
<ScottK> But it seems to reference other things, not the touchpad (like power button).
<ScottK> Is there a wiki page or something I can read about to help me figure it out.
<tjaalton> what do you need to figure out?-)
<tjaalton> just see if it has synapc
<tjaalton> duh
<tjaalton> if the log mentions synaptics
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> tjaalton: It doesn't.
<ScottK> So then is there a pointer to how I fix that?
<tjaalton> ScottK: does xinput list tell it's an alps device?
<ScottK> ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint
<tjaalton> yeah
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/604115/
<tjaalton> so it's a kernel bug then
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> So do I need to force it to synaptics in an xorg.conf or is it just wait for a kernel fix?
<Sarvatt> ScottK: is this the e6320? no its not the multi-touch bling, this thing is a generic PS2 mouse with some hacks in the kernel to emulate a scroll wheel and tap to click
<Sarvatt> ScottK: whats wrong with it?
<ScottK> It's Latitude E something.
<Sarvatt> these things majorly suck, I wish dell would spend the extra 20 cents on a synaptics :)
<tjaalton> we carry a patch to enable some alps devices as synaptics-capable, but it's not enough in this case
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: whats wrong though?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: Mostly the touchpad works fine, but then every now and then I can't move the pointer or it will only go exactly vertical or horizontal.
<ScottK> Sometimes it seems to jump too.
<tjaalton> man, irc from a bus through the countryside... multifail
<ScottK> tjaalton: Thanks for your dedication.
<tjaalton> ScottK: heh, np
<Sarvatt> ScottK: do you use the scroll support? I can build you a kernel real quick without that patch to see if the situation is any better if you want
<ScottK> Sarvatt: I haven't enabled anything special.  The only thing I use is the scroll when I drag up and down the right side of the touchpad (so I guess that's a yes)
<ScottK> If so, losing that would be worse than the problems I'm having.
<Sarvatt> ah, thats not an upstream patch and is a distro specific hack we're adding, if you use a mainline kernel you dont even get that at this point :(
<Sarvatt> hmm
<Sarvatt> we have a large number of these things and i haven't seen any other reports of that problem oddly
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: so i've misunderstood the patch ?-)
<ScottK> Sarvatt: I'm using the distro kernel.
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: maybe I have? with an upstream kernel it's reported as a generic ps2 mouse and you dont get scroll support, we've got a patch making it show up as a ImPS/2
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: no, it's me, i thought it would add proper support for those, but if the hw doesn't support the synaptics features.. ?
<Sarvatt> ScottK: rmmod psmouse/modprobe psmouse when it happens very likely will work around it, thats no fix but might help make it usable in the meantime
<ScottK> Sarvatt: tHANKS.
<ScottK> Thanks even
<ScottK> (keyboard works, that was my fault)
<Sarvatt> ScottK: do you have any external mice plugged in?
<ScottK> Sarvatt: No.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: I seem to have just hit the same problem on my E6420, but couldn't get any info out of it because rmmod psmouse took down the machine
<Sarvatt> only thing different was the 2.6.39-1 kernel from oneiric and I had a bluetooth mouse going
<ScottK> I'm also getting X going to 100% CPU and I can move the mouse, but no keyboard/mouse clicks work.
<Sarvatt> cursor was stuck on the left edge of the screen
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's it.
<ScottK> Interestingly it only happens when LibreOffice is open.
<Sarvatt> this thing has been fine for 16 hours a day for the past month straight, odd that it just started now
<ScottK> New xserver out of proposed to updates yesterday.
<ScottK> Fortunately troubleshooting the laptop isn't on my critical path to getting on an airplane tomorrow, so I'll worry about it in a week + a few days.
<Sarvatt> hmm its not on natty-changes
<Sarvatt> yeah I kind of hope I can reproduce it on the plane to give me something to do tomorrow :)
<ScottK> Sarvatt: If you want something to work on, leave a complex LO spreadsheet open while you work on other things and then see if X hangs up on you after awhile (it's been between a few minutes and a few hours for me)
<ScottK> Of course this may be another fun 'just in KDE' bug too.
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Turning compositing off doesn't help.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: will do, do you notice it coinciding with the screensaver kicking in by any chance?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It's happened while I was away from the computer and also while I we working on the spreadsheet in question.
<ScottK> It did happen once while I was trying to save a document and that's pure KDE there, so maybe it's the KDE addon for LO.
<Sarvatt> off to UDS!
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-07
<Duke`> hi
<Duke`> I've just upgraded to natty + xorg-edgers, and gdm says I can't run Unity... Moreover, when running Ubuntu-classic, it doesn't use compiz as window-decorator (!), but if I run it manually after being logged, compiz works fine... Any idea why the system thinks I can't run compiz?
<bryceh> many ideas
<lucazade> hi everybody.. any suggestions for bug 775504 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775504 in uck (and 1 other project) "X server crash while customizing image (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775504
<bryceh> lucazade, full backtrace - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing
<lucazade> bryceh ok thanks... i'll look into it!
<ScottK> My suggestion was going to be don't customize effects ...
#ubuntu-x 2011-05-08
<zeta-> Hi everyone,  Is this the place to ask about an upgrade (10.10 -> 11.04 ) problem affecting X, or is this X developement? 
<jcristau> probably the wrong time as most people who would be able to help you are on their way to uds i guess
<zeta-> jcristau: Ah ok, :-(  I'll try more general channel -- thanks.
<Sarvatt> ScottK: that was me waving to you on the plane :)
<Viper550> Hello?
<albert23> so,  the x crash in RecordAReply (774978) is triggered by xxi-synaptics. This uses record which results in the RecordAReply calls.
<albert23> Without synaptics there are no RecordAReply calls and no crash :-)
 * albert23 wonders if recording of a request which schedules an event can even work. X doesn't seem to preserve the requestbuffer which RecordAReply wants to access when the event happens
#ubuntu-x 2012-04-30
<tjaalton> bryceh: can you bring your touchscreen fujitsu(?) laptop to uds so we can sort out the g-s-d bug?
<mdeslaur> bryceh: The security team has a blueprint to see how to transition users from a backported kernel to the next automatically on LTS releases...I imagine the same thing is applicable for the X backports...want to subscribe and/or send X posse to security-q-kernel-backports ?
<bryceh> tjaalton, sure
<bryceh> mdeslaur, will do
<mlankhorst> hey
<bryceh> mdeslaur, desktop-q-xorg-lts-updates is the bp we've been using for discussing particulars of the X backports, if you'd like to sub any security folk
<mdeslaur> bryceh: ah, cool, thanks
<RAOF> mlankhorst: All set up?
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-01
<mlankhorst> RAOF: yup, thanks :)
<RAOF> Hm.  The buildds are ever so slightly busy :)
<AlanBell> anyone know what happened to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/wayland-demos in precise?
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/wayland-demos/0.1.0~0-0ubuntu1 appears to exist, but it doesn't seem published or something?
<ricotz> AlanBell, this package is obsolete and now called weston
<AlanBell> oh ok
<AlanBell> I have weston running, how do I run the samples?
<Sarvatt> hmm does http://paste.ubuntu.com/960487/ look right? I guess the #MINVER#'s should be 2.4.33+, was planning on bumping it all to .34 whenever it gets released
<Sarvatt> the transition is a lot less of a pain in the butt than i thought, the huge pain was from libdrm-nouveau1a not having a soname bump :)
<fernandomiguel2> howdy
<fernandomiguel2> quantal X seems to be broken
<fernandomiguel2> i know it`s too soon
<fernandomiguel2> but if anyone wants some logs, i can provide them
<fernandomiguel2> using 12.10 64bits and intel hd3000
<ricotz> fernandomiguel2, hi, just revert the libxfont update
<fernandomiguel2> ricotz: appreciated
<fernandomiguel2> was looking at recent updates too
 * fernandomiguel2 goes looking into launchad
<fernandomiguel2> dpkg: warning: downgrading libxfont1 from 1:1.4.5-1 to 1:1.4.4-1.
<fernandomiguel2> rebooting
<fernandomiguel2> thanks ricotz 
<jbicha_> fernandomiguel2: I believe that's bug 992745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992745 in libxfont (Ubuntu) "X doesn't load in Quantal, downgrading libxfont1 to Precise version fixes it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992745
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha_: you where saying ?
<jbicha_> just pointing at bug 992745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992745 in libxfont (Ubuntu) "X doesn't load in Quantal, downgrading libxfont1 to Precise version fixes it" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992745
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-02
<RAOF> Sarvatt: What was the dealio with HDMI audio on Intel again?  I'd really quite like it to work :)
<Sarvatt> the dealio was it should work because it does on all the machines we ship and ping diwic if it didnt :)
<Sarvatt> its ok to file a real bug with ubuntu-bug audio now on that thing
 * bryceh waves to Sarvatt 
<Sarvatt> heyo bryceh!
<Sarvatt> oh yeah 921236 got fixed upstream last week, need to dig out the fixes to SRU
<Sarvatt> or at least give a PPA
<Sarvatt> think it was http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/?id=af88b43f9e604157b74270d609c08bdfa256a792
<Sarvatt> what the heck, i didnt push x-x-v-intel 2.18.0 to x-updates months ago like i thought i did, only noticed when i went to push 2.19 there
<RAOF> Whoops!
<tjaalton> hmm, no multiseat blueprint yet
<tjaalton> dunno if we'll be able to pull it off for q, depends on consolekit and lightdm, the rest is basically done
<tjaalton> lennart at least seems to think we're not able to get it "any time soon"
<RAOF> Yeah, well.
<RAOF> tjaalton: Is there significant interest in multiseat?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Good morning
<tjaalton> RAOF: schools are using it, though they can already set it up, just not plug'n'play
<mlankhorst> good morning :)
<tjaalton> and what does "significant" mean? :)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: welcome :)
<mlankhorst> thanks tjaalton :)
<RAOF> "significant" is deliberatly left as an exercise for the reader
<tjaalton> hehe
<mlankhorst> can anyone trigger https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/943880 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 943880 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Precise) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in __libc_message() from malloc_printerr() via XIDestroyDeviceProperty" [High,Confirmed]
<mlankhorst> I have a theory on how to trigger it because if you look closely you see a bug in the properties :)
<tjaalton> i've not seen a server crash recently..
<mlankhorst> oh great, Xorg redefines BOOL as int8, just why
<mlankhorst> How do I get permissions to modify bugs?
<mlankhorst> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/896661 seems to be wrongly assigned to nouveau for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896661 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Switching between users able to view the other users desktop" [Undecided,New]
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: you probably need to join ubuntu bugsquad
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: actually i think ubuntu-x-swat membership should be enough for reassigning, added ya there
<mlankhorst> thanks :)
<bdmurray> bryceh: bug 993599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 993599 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "keyboard and mouse didn't work in failsafe X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993599
<bryceh> thanks
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-03
<mlankhorst> morning
<tjaalton> howdy
<mlankhorst> wee
<mlankhorst> #5  0x00007f9938311772 in AccelerationDefaultCleanup (dev=0x7f9939230d30) at ../../dix/ptrveloc.c:166
<mlankhorst> lol found it
<mlankhorst> http://pastebin.com/PRMh2d8s
<mlankhorst> Unless I'm mistaken, that means priv->num_active_touches went negative..
<mlankhorst> and I'm guessing if it went really really negative it would explain the corruption in xi
<mlankhorst> valgrind ftw
<tjaalton> whee :)
<tjaalton> quantal archive mirroring.. 20% done
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: so you were given the "nice" task of lts backports.. guess we still want to discuss whether a separate pocket is better than the renaming mess
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: was just looking at synaptics corruption, think I found it though
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: did you use current upstream code? there were some recent changes
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: was just looking at reproducing the bug, triggering was easy to isolate
<tjaalton> i've not had issues with synaptics myself, so don't know the details.. guess the hardest ones were related to apple hw
<mlankhorst> but I'll try upstream, at least I have a clue where the corruption is occuring now.
<mlankhorst> UpdateTouchState
<mlankhorst> cnd: Ping?
<cnd> mlankhorst, pong
<Sarvatt> bryceh: would ya mind trying syncpackage -d sid -r quantal libxfont periodically through the afternoon to fix X in quantal?
<Sarvatt> for http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.x/106472
<bryceh> Sarvatt, ok
<Sarvatt> everyones crazy and updating to quantal already for UDS apparently :P
<Sarvatt> (see #ubuntu-desktop)
<bryceh> hmm, I get gnomekeyring.IOError
<Sarvatt> multiple keys with your signing key not the default one maybe?
<Sarvatt> bryceh: maybe manually run gnome-keyring first?
<Sarvatt> someone in one bug with that error saying they get that when they have autologin turned on
<Sarvatt> and manually starting gnome-keyring before it works, but thats a long shot
<bryceh> hmm, auto login is off on this machine
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-04
<Sarvatt> RAOF: your 7600go system is still working?
<RAOF> Yeah, last time I checked.
<Sarvatt> all my darn old nvidias are dead, but they were the busted 8xxx series :(
<RAOF> I shall check again.
<tjaalton> i have a gf8600gt
<tjaalton> somewhere..
<RAOF> Now I'm interested.
<RAOF> It doesn't take much to check.
<RAOF> I've just turned it on, so that means it should be booted in an hour or so.  It's got a super-degraded btrfs root.
<Sarvatt> yeah it might be prudent to just plain blacklist nvfx from using unity given the number of bugs
<Sarvatt> RAOF: shouldn't you be on a plane already to make it in time for monday? :P
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst is arriving at SFO close to the same time you are i think, told him to look for the guy who looks like he's been on a plane for 30 hours :)
<Sarvatt> having to figure out another countries public transport after a long flight really sucks
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Well, unity works on nouveau as of Precise circa 3.2.0-17ish.
<RAOF> Also, wow.  This is so old that Do has managed to claim <super><space>!
<Sarvatt> ha! pleasant surprise i bet
<bryceh> BART's pretty straightforward
<Sarvatt> is it still 7.11 mesa?
<RAOF> No, 8.0.1
<Sarvatt> if i got told i had to take a tram in budapest after that flight i wouldn't be happy :)
<RAOF> bryceh: Yeah, it looked like it should be possible for me to navigate.  I've arranged to meet mlankhorst so we can get lost together if necessary.
<Sarvatt> RAOF: or you could share a cab, i'm sure ya can expense USD $40
<Sarvatt> the orlando cab was $50 every time by myself and didnt have any problems
<RAOF> I actually rather like taking a train after a plane ride.
<RAOF> Sarvatt: Yeah, but there was no public transport in Orlando.
<Sarvatt> true..
<broder> hmm...i think the most difficult thing to know about bart is that you should keep your ticket after you enter, because you have to present it again when you leave
<RAOF> Then I should be right at home; that's the case on Sydney trains as well.
<broder> i think it's also always the case that trains only come to/go from the sfo stop in one direction, so hard to screw that up
<broder> (but you might have to change trains if they're only running south)
<RAOF> As long as things are halfway-decently signposted I think I can manage :)
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst: did you email marianna? you seriously might want to to be sure you have a room since you registered so late
<tjaalton> i'll arrive at 2pm tomorrow, lots of time to spend..
<Sarvatt> wish i was going, participating remotely really sucks
<tjaalton> oh you're not, wtf!
<RAOF>  !!!
<mlankhorst> RAOF: did you? :)
<RAOF> mlankhorst: email Marianna?  Yeah, can't change roomies at this point.
<mlankhorst> kk
<RAOF> Which is a pity, but y
<RAOF> ou'll probably get someone more interesting than me :)
<Sarvatt> oh i wasnt suggesting emailing marianna to change roomies, that ended like march 30th
<Sarvatt> mlankhorst just registered for attendance yesterday and not sure she's still setting up rooms that late :)
<tjaalton> whee, xserver segfault after switching back to my session
<tjaalton> of course there's no crash dump
<erapples> did anything recently change with edgers or quantal?
<erapples> i can't get a 3d desktop anymore
<tjaalton> bug 992745, fixed in quantal
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 992745 in libxfont (Ubuntu) "X doesn't load in Quantal, downgrading libxfont1 to Precise version fixes it : could not open default font 'fixed'" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/992745
<erapples> thank you tjaalton 
<erapples> was this also affecting 2d desktops?
<tjaalton> also that same change was pushed to edgers recently
<erapples> cuz that does work
<tjaalton> not sure
<tjaalton> so if you have that update then it's something else
<erapples> when was it pushed?
<erapples> nvm
<tjaalton> may 1st to edgers
<erapples> prob diff bug then
<erapples> i'm purging edgers and resetting my x packages
<tjaalton> quantal edgers though, not precise
<erapples> hmm, i only just upgraded the repo earlier today i think
<Sarvatt> yeah edgers totally changed when i put mesa 8.1 in on the 2nd, and all drivers arent in edgers yet for quantal so you need both precise and quantal added to sources to use it
<Sarvatt> aka i started updating it again instead of ignoring it for months
<Sarvatt> i dont know why 3d only would be broken but its plausable that mesa is busted on your gpu because its crack and not the stable mesa branch that was in there before
<Sarvatt> i'm using it now that i'm updating it and gen6-7 intel is fine at least
<bryceh> heh, love it when bug reports quit ubuntu due to -nvidia being broken... then come back and say, "Well, the driver doesn't work on OpenSUSE either..."
<mlankhorst> :>>
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: ah looks like i dropped the ball on the suspend bug.
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: Should I still file a bug in launchpad to get the fix included?
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: crap man, I completely forgot too, I'm sorry. you said just suspending inside the VM was enough right? I just kicked off a 12.04 install in player to try to reproduce it
<Sarvatt> hmm can't wake it from suspend
<Sarvatt> ah yep hit it
<Sarvatt> argh, freaking 2 factor auth to log in launchpad from inside the vm, no yubikey handy  :)
<Prf_Jakob> doh
<Sarvatt> its ok i'm filing it now
<Prf_Jakob> Thanks
<Prf_Jakob> Should I do something, like a me to on the bug?
<Sarvatt> ok http://pad.lv/994888 is a skeleton for now, about to try the package with the fix you said was needed now and put that info there and fill it out some more. it would be much appreciated if you could mention that you pointed out the fix and had run through VMware QA on the bug so its more easily accepted as a SRU :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994888 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (Ubuntu) "Unrecoverable crash when suspending from inside a virtual machine" [Undecided,New]
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: ok bug updated, very short but it should get the point across.
<Sarvatt> thanks, i'm still writing up the SRU paperwork of doom (hate this part)
<Sarvatt> there we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-vmware/+bug/994888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 994888 in xserver-xorg-video-vmware (Ubuntu) "Unrecoverable crash when suspending from inside a virtual machine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sarvatt> now to get it packaged up properly and find a sponsor to upload it :)
<bryceh> Sarvatt, yeah the yubi key business is annoying me.  I'm going to have to reengineer my desk around this
<Sarvatt> bryceh: whatever you do, dont buy a nano
<Sarvatt> and expect to use it in a laptop with 2 usb ports :P
<Sarvatt> bryceh: did you get one already?
<Sarvatt> http://goo.gl/cHJ2P
<bryceh> what's wrong with the nano?
<bryceh> yeah I already got one, just the regular
<Sarvatt> its so hard to get out, it went flying trying to remove it the second day i had it and i still havent found it
<bryceh> doh
<Sarvatt> plus its extra easy to hit the button if you breathe near it compared to the big ones
<Sarvatt> i had to disable the first slot (the short tap)
<bryceh> yeah gonna have to run a usb extension cord.  currently when I need to enter a password I have to first stand up and walk across the room to the computer...
<Sarvatt> bryceh: i just generated about 50 keys with the website and saved those
<Sarvatt> note: dont try to do that with google authenticator.. puts your device out of sync and invalidates it
<Sarvatt> bryceh: summit is going to be all kinds of fun for the people that dont interact with more than launchpad day to day
<Sarvatt> every visit to summit.ubuntu.com to look at blueprints or use the etherpad needs 2 factor auth :)
<Sarvatt> launchpad is the only SSO thing that isnt stupid requiring a new 2 factor auth every browser startup that i've seen
<Sarvatt> cant even access ubuntuone without it every time anymore
<bryceh> I got a usb hub I'm going  to mount to my desk above my mouse, near where I keep my usb keys and camera.  think it'll be an all around win
#ubuntu-x 2012-05-05
<JanC> hm, are you guys talking about he thing marketed as "Unmatched ease of use"?  ;)
<bryceh> yeah, what'd be easier is if we didn't have to use it!
<bryceh> actually all things considered it isn't too bad
<bryceh> one more button to push
<JanC> from what i read, it seems like you're mostly lacking SSO support in the OS
<JanC> i mean, as a daemon (maybe part of the keyring daemon?)
<JanC> or something like that at least
<Sarvatt> woohoooooo plymouth was updated, now libdrm is a sync
<tjaalton> something to remember when doing backports ;)
<Prf_Jakob> Sarvatt: thanks for all the help!
<Sarvatt> Prf_Jakob: no worries man, sorry such an easy thing took so long
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: yeah thats the first thing that went through my mind, 2 weeks into quantal and backports are already complicated :)
<bjsnider> Sarvatt, i'll get that stable blob into x-updates tomorrow. my box won't upload anything at the moment and i might have to complain to the isp, but i imagine it will be fixed by tomorrow
<bjsnider> not that anybody will be using the stable blob
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: heck, might as well put 302 if you're doing it and think its better
<bjsnider> there have been a couple of bug reports
<Sarvatt> i wouldn't put an .07 nvidia driver in there
<Sarvatt> usually we get those privately for testing but it was pushed out publically
<Sarvatt> 295.07 had so many problems
<Sarvatt> but randr is nice :)
<bjsnider> i did some work to fix the nvidia-settings scripts and was going to ask ricotz about putting it into xorg-edgers
<bjsnider> but i keep missing him
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: no worries at all, its very much appreciated that you push anything at all
<bjsnider> he apparently has a life after work
<Sarvatt> well he lives in germany
<Sarvatt> its 6 am there now or something
<Sarvatt> i only see ya around late my time so real early morning his time :)
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: by all means push whatever you think is appropriate to edgers though
<bjsnider> i don't know if the way i've got it hacked is the way alberto would do it
<Sarvatt> or send it to tseliot to get it integrated, noone else can really touch any nvidia packages in ubuntu :(
<Sarvatt> the one time i did update it i got chewed out for screwing up his git repo and decided not to touch it again :P
<Sarvatt> nvidia-settings is open source though, ya might want to talk to aplattner directly
<Sarvatt> unless its just packaging
<bjsnider> just packaging
<bjsnider> things have started building to /usr/local
<Sarvatt> he's a good guy, helped me figure out some x-x-v-nv problems with the way we extracted pci ids in the packaging back in the day and convinced him to add fedoras newer gpu support patches
<Sarvatt> oh ok
<bjsnider> i just did an ugly mv statement to get them in the right spot afterwards
<bjsnider> there's got to be a way to build them in the right spot in the first place, but they gutted the main makefile
<bjsnider> it used to be deveral dozen lines and now it's 3 i think
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: btw vaapi is complete junk in gnome, gnome video playback apps use gconfsink so you can use gstreamer-properties to define the sinks, but gstreamer-vaapi is incompatible with it, no hardware accelerated playback in gnome app works unless you force vaapisink which breaks playback of videos that cant be accelerated
<bjsnider> is this gwenole's gstreamer-vaapi?
<Sarvatt> figured you might be interested in that nugget of info i spent too long digging into
<Sarvatt> yeah
<bjsnider> i wasn't aware he'd done any more work on it
<bjsnider> last i saw it was ugly
<bjsnider> didn't do subtitles either
<bjsnider> vaapi should be fine in vlc though
<Sarvatt> oh extra fun, i didnt try that
<Sarvatt> yeah i use vlc too
<Sarvatt> mainly for no hassle hi10p support though :)
<bjsnider> i tested that in my new card, which has vdpau feature set d
<bjsnider> it errored out
<bjsnider> i think it's feature set d
<bjsnider> anyway, it's supposed to accelerate 3d
<Sarvatt> you mean something might possibly accelerate hi10p? i figured it was years away
<bjsnider> i think it was an ffmpeg issue though, i should try it with precuse
<Sarvatt> feature set d was 5xx, no way
<bjsnider> feature set c accelerates bluray 3d
<bjsnider> not sure if that's the same codec
<Sarvatt> they wont accelerate hi10p until 30 bit displays are common probably and yeah right
<Sarvatt> i need a consumer device like boxee box that accelerates it so i'm screwed, completely done with htpcs in my bedroom
<bjsnider> does vaapi work in gnome with the fluendo stuff?
<Sarvatt> fluendo vaapi?
<bjsnider> yes
<Sarvatt> i have no clue but i'll look into it
<Sarvatt> only screwed with gstreamer-vaapi thats completely broken with gnome, but it could actually just be a remnant of totem30 still being used...
<Sarvatt> its easy to make a gstreamer pipeline that plays back videos accelerated with gstreamer-vaapi but its a no go with totem
<bjsnider> latest totem is in the gnome 3 ppa
<Sarvatt> arm platforms just force pvrsink and dont care they cant play back divx videos or whatever because bigbuckbunny works full speed
<Sarvatt> oh is it?
<Sarvatt> sweet
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: do you have any clue if the new flash update fixed smurfism on vdpau?
<Sarvatt> saw an update come through and was hopeful but couldnt find any info
<bjsnider> you're not using vdpau acceleration with flash are you?
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: i'm not using nvidia, but people were complaining about the stock crap with the previous flash release
<bjsnider> if there are any issues it's probably that they're forcing acceleration even though adobe disabled it
<bjsnider> you have to put a file in /etc and whatnot
<bjsnider> it causes crashes and problems
<Sarvatt> it was busted without fixing things through /etc/adobe crap before
<bjsnider> i never had a problem myself
<Sarvatt> or maybe i misunderstood
<Sarvatt> oh ok
 * Sarvatt googles nvidia smurf :P
<bjsnider> it was actually a reversal of all red and blue
<bjsnider> which made skin blue because ordinarily it was pinkish
<bjsnider> but black and white are normal
<bjsnider> it was an issue i had a long time ago, but not with flash
<Sarvatt> yeah i remember the xv version of it like 2 years ago due to nvidia-settings
<bjsnider> i think people avoid those kinds of issues by staying current with hardware
<bjsnider> the performance regression in the last blob was only on older chips
<mdeslaur> bjsnider, Sarvatt: the flash issue with libvpdau is not resolved with the new version, and is getting hit my all users since flash 11.2 turned on hardware acceleration by default
<mdeslaur> bjsnider, Sarvatt: I'm actually thinking about adding this workaround to libvdpau for now: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/vdpau/2012-May/000022.html
<mlankhorst> that's so awful..
<mlankhorst> I don't see how anyone can add signed-off-by on that
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: the fact that it's an ugly workaround, or the "function pointers as global variables" part?
<mlankhorst> and wouldn't dlopen(RTLD_NOLOAD, "libflashplayer.so"); be a LOT better way to detect flash?
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: and the fact that it would break when flash is fixed, effectively forcing flash to stay broken
<mdeslaur> yeah, it sucks
<mdeslaur> damn closed-source software :P
<mlankhorst> I really think you have to work with adobe to fix it as soon as possible..
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: they know about it, it's all we can do
<mlankhorst> I mean, it's such an awful hack that would also make it impossible for adobe to fix it in a future release
<mlankhorst> you're probably better off temporarily disabling vdpau :\
<mdeslaur> ouch...I don't think I'd like that too much...it would pretty much break my mythtv box :P
<mlankhorst> Which would be pretty much just adding VDPAU_DRIVER=null to environment
<mlankhorst> for the flash plugin only
<mdeslaur> hrm
<mlankhorst> (nouveau, r600 and nvidia are already taken as drivers :p)
<mdeslaur> hrm, interesting, maybe we can add that to the firefox wrapper
<mdeslaur> (LP: #967091 is the bug #)
<mlankhorst> Thanks. :-)
 * mlankhorst did some work on mesa implementations of vdpau previously
<mlankhorst> flash player won't work yet though, it uses an opengl extension that allows vdpau surfaces to be used in opengl
<bjsnider> mdeslaur, i'm not sure i agree with you on this
<bjsnider> i don't think they ever had any intention of turning on hardware accel by default
<bjsnider> it certainly isn't on here
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: I can reproduce it at will. I once again just reinstalled a brand-new precise image on my test t61 this morning, and with default settings, as soon as I install libvdpau1, flash colors get inverted
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: 11.2 opens libvdpau, 11.1 does not
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: welcome back :)
<mdeslaur> bjsnider:  in case you didn't get my earlier reply
<mdeslaur> <mdeslaur> bjsnider: I can reproduce it at will. I once again just reinstalled a brand-new precise image on my test t61 this morning, and with default settings, as soon as I install libvdpau1, flash colors get inverted
<mdeslaur>  bjsnider: 11.2 opens libvdpau, 11.1 does not
<bjsnider> mdeslaur, ok
<bjsnider> mdeslaur, please open this link: http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=XITHbsUUlYI&fmt=37
<bjsnider> switch to 1080p if it isn't already
<bjsnider> right click select show video info
<bjsnider> accelerated video or software rendering?
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: that video is showing up as html5 for me, not flash
<bjsnider> well, find one that's 1080p
<bjsnider> you might have to opt out of the html5 project for this test
<mdeslaur> it's not opt-in anymore, it's by default if the video doesn't contain ads
<mdeslaur> I'm trying to find a way to force flash usage
<mdeslaur> would 720p be ok?
<bjsnider> yes
<bjsnider> strange that it's flash for me but not you
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: with 11.1, I'm getting "software video rendering, software video decoding". With 11.2, I'm getting "accelerated video rendering, software video decoding"
<bjsnider> ok, describe the process you used to install flash please
<mdeslaur> apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<bjsnider> ok
<bjsnider> now if you right-click on the video and select settings
<mdeslaur> in this case, I've removed the flash packages entirely, and am copying libflashxyz.so into ~/.mozilla/plugins
<bjsnider> can you uncheck enable hardware acceleration?
<mdeslaur> "Enable hardware acceleration" is checked both in 11.1 and 11.2
<mdeslaur> no, I can't uncheck it...that's another flash bug since 11.x
<bjsnider> odd
<bjsnider> none of this is happening for me
<mdeslaur> flash's settings window doesn't respond to mouse events with a compositing window manager
<bjsnider> i can check it or uncheck it
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: are you running compiz?
<bjsnider> no, i am running mutter
<bjsnider> maybe that's the difference
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: that's probably why
<bjsnider> can you try using gnome-shell?
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: how do I install gnome-shell?
<bjsnider> apt-get install gnome-shell
<mdeslaur> ok, one sec
<bjsnider> log out, change session to gnome
<bjsnider> log in
<bjsnider> and mutter does compositing, i assure you
<mdeslaur> yes, I know
<mdeslaur> it's a bug with compiz and with metacity when compositing is enabled
<bjsnider> at least that's oen difference between our two environments
<mdeslaur> ok, 11.1 is ok, 11.2 has inverted colors, but disabling the hardware rendering checkbox disables it and fixes the inverted colors
<bjsnider> and you can uncheck that box in gnome-shell?
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: yes
<bjsnider> ok, try this
<bjsnider> create the file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<bjsnider> inside it put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0
<bjsnider> then go back into compiz
<mdeslaur> EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=0 still gives me inverted colors in gnome-sheel
<mdeslaur> trying compiz now
<bjsnider> wel, i'm interested in whether gpu acceleration is turned off by default
<mdeslaur> still have inverted colors in compiz
<mdeslaur> nope, still says "Accelerated video rendering"
<bjsnider> i must just be lucky or something, because it's always disabled for me
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091/comments/9 for the other option combinations I've tried
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: you probably have a chip that is in the blacklist
<bjsnider> the wrong tint is caused by the use of gpu accel, so it's fixed by turning it off
<bjsnider> well, my chip is very new
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: yes, and the only way to do that is with the option in the settings panel
<bjsnider> adobe can fix this bug easily by turning off gpu accel
<bjsnider> and never turning it back on
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: yep, they can....or by inverting the colors :)
<bjsnider> i doubt anyone would want vdpau with flash since it crashes xorg
<bjsnider> the inversion of red and blue is just the mildest consequence
<mdeslaur> well, tell that to adobe so they revert their 11.2 code :P
<bjsnider> it isn't just blue faces it's red and blue inverted
<bjsnider> water is red
<mdeslaur> yep
<mdeslaur> the whole point of 11.2 was to finally get hardware assisted video working on linux :P
<mdeslaur> ok, gotta go...bbl
<bjsnider> i guess you'll just have to use gnome-shell like all the rest of us cool people
<mdeslaur> ugh, no, the 4 seconds was enough to remind me why unity rocks :)
<mdeslaur> bjsnider: nice try though :)
<bjsnider> i'm a paid gnome-shell lobbyist
<mlankhorst> bjsnider: >:D
<mdeslaur> hehe ;)
<mlankhorst> mdeslaur: except they haven't realized how fickly hardware decoding is with nvidia..
<mdeslaur> mlankhorst: yeah...I'm still not sure what we should do at this point (if anything)
<mlankhorst> I'm serious though, mplayer has the same issues if you toggle compositing on and off with vdpau
<mlankhorst> I don't think vdpau decoding is enabled by default in mplayer
<mlankhorst> also detection of interlaced video is pretty much non-existant..
<mlankhorst> mplayer could, but doesn't, handle it :/
<bjsnider> i don't have that problem with mplayer
<bjsnider> i haven't had blue/red reversal issues for years
<dzragon> Have a problem that aint a bug. Alteast to my knowledge. I cant get more than 60hz on my screen (Syncmaster 2233rz 120hz). Have tried some stuff from ze Google, like using "compizconfig settings manager" to untick "sens refreshrate automatically" and then changing it to different values, 75, 85 and 120, to no avail. And I have tried to change xorg.conf but the guides i manage to get from Google-searches dont do anything for me, i cant t
<dzragon> ranslate it to what I need for my setup (Syncmaster 2233rz, Geforce 460 1gb), and if i "sudo nvidia-settings" and then click 120hz (which shows up in the list of refreshrates) the screen only shortly blinks but then still doesnt change, still at 60hz according to my screens OSD and to my headache :S. Anyone?
<dzragon> I read the topic. Hoping i wont get flamed or anything. Figured the only bug in this is my brain.
<bjsnider> dzragon, you shouldn't need to run nvidia-settings in sudo to change the refresh rate
<bjsnider> i would check dmesg and .xsession-errors for output when you try to change the refresh rate
<bjsnider> also you could start nvidia-settings from the console to see if stdout tells you anything
<dzragon> bjsnider: i will try to do what you said, thanks for the reply
#ubuntu-x 2013-04-29
<mlankhorst> morning!
<tjaalton> looks like fullscreen flash is a killer
<tjaalton> seems to hang my ivb dri
<mlankhorst> :O
<tjaalton> 1080p
<tjaalton> not right away
<tjaalton> restarting compiz gives just a white screen
<tjaalton> oh, that was due to flash
<mlankhorst> I have no 1080p screen to test with :/
<tjaalton> nah it was the video resolution
<mlankhorst> 1080p youtube?
<mlankhorst> what are you testing on btw, what release/kernel
<tjaalton> raring
<tjaalton> yeah youtube
<tjaalton> I'll try to repro
<mlankhorst> doing the same atm, no lockup yet
<tjaalton> so it's not the driver getting stuck, since killing flash & compiz worked
<tjaalton> probably triggered by the fade out
<tjaalton> can't reproduce, dunno what happened :)
<mlankhorst> yeah same
<mlankhorst> weird, x1.14 broke my laptop, I think I've seen the failure before though, in 1.13
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: I uploaded a new xserver to canonical-x ppa, should fix the hybrid case again :)
<tjaalton> ah, cool
<mlankhorst> not many bugs that look juicy currently, I think I'll try to play some with mir again
<zzippy> Anyone knows why xserver-xorg-core 1.14.1 does not work with nvidia319.12/optimus while old version 1.14.0 does work?
<zzippy> talking about X-staging PPA
<mlankhorst> try comparing the logs
<zzippy> mlankhorst: which exactly? Xorg.0.log?
<mlankhorst> yeah
<zzippy> I already made a logverbose 6 nvidia bugreport. can't see no difference.  Well, it works, but it gives a blank screen
<zzippy> while 1.14.0 is fine
<zzippy> ok, will compare again, maybe I overlooked something.
<zzippy> thanks!
<zzippy> mlankhorst:  maybe you see something, pasted both Xorg.0.log files http://paste.ubuntu.com/5616034/
<mlankhorst> zzippy: both look fine to me
<mlankhorst> oh nm
<mlankhorst> well I do see xvmc not being initialized on second one, but that was on purpose
<mlankhorst> and the second one spams a lot of this
<mlankhorst> [    37.759] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0
<zzippy> I already fed edid as file, then it stops complaining.
<zzippy>  But now difference.
<mlankhorst> http://paste.debian.net/1125/
<mlankhorst> seems to be the difference between .0 and .1 in applied patches
<mlankhorst> maybe you can isolate it from there
<mlankhorst> my guess is one of the 5 patches starting from xf86crtc-don-t-use-display-for-vx-vy-for-gpu-screens.patch
<zzippy> mlankhorst: erm, ok, so you may want to patch 1.14.1 accordingly some day? Wouldn't be too bad, since whole-desktop-on-nvidia seems to be 3-4x faster than that bumblebee/virtualgl workaround. 
<mlankhorst> zzippy: its the other way around, 1.4.1 has those applied, 1.14.0 doesnt
<zzippy> mlankhorst: whatever. Thats beyond my horizon.  Just wanted somebody to know this who might be in the position to change something, so ubuntu users also can use the new nvidia stuff.
<mlankhorst> can't you rebuild xserver with some of the new patches in debian/patches/series commented out then?
<zzippy> mlankhorst: guess I can, theoretically. But without knowing what I am really doing, it would take me a day ;) ...maybe I can ask our forums packaging "guru" to assist.
<mlankhorst> because adding a # and rebuilding is hard?
<zzippy> If I should manage to rebuild a working version, randomly outcommenting patches, what then?
<mlankhorst> well knowing which patch is causing the breakage is enough information for me
<zzippy> ok. Just reading  "How to: Recompiling / Rebuild Debian / Ubuntu"
<bjsnider> zzippy, install the build dependencies
<bjsnider> apt-get source your source package
<bjsnider> make your changes to the patches or whatever
<zzippy> bjsnider: already have.
<bjsnider> then run dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc from the source dir
<bjsnider> that will make debs you can install
<bjsnider> you may need to install build-essential and whatnot too
<zzippy> ok, will try. thanks! Will report if I succeed.
<zzippy> cy
<wolfgang8741> I was able to confirm that the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1170418 affects mesa 9.1.1 and not 9.0.3 via a downgrade. Also attached a backtrace of compiz, but unsure if the trace was successful or useful.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170418 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Unity Launcher and window borders missing upon login when using 3 monitors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zzippy> mlankhorst: rebuilt 1.14.1, disabled 7 patches.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5617521/ , works. Where should I start with re-enabling?
<bryce> zzippy, re-enable the first half of the patches and re-test.
<zzippy> will do.
<bjsnider> wow, that guy does whatever you tell him to!
#ubuntu-x 2013-04-30
<mlankhorst> hm weird
<zzippy> mlankhorst: weird? whatever. If I can do anything else to help, let me know. Busy in RL next hours. Thank you.
<mlankhorst> I'm not working today :)
<shadeslayer> RAOF: hi, I believe robert_ancell pinged you about this a couple of minutes ago
<shadeslayer> I'm having issues getting X up on the N10
<RAOF> shadeslayer: This is correct.
<shadeslayer> hey :)
<shadeslayer> so, I might be missing something obvious in the kernel I think
<RAOF> I saw your Xorg.0.log; *some* things are obviously working.
<shadeslayer> I basically take the Android kernel and enable VT, NAMESPACES and HW_CONSOLE_BINDING
<shadeslayer> roger
<RAOF> But you don't get any framebuffer console, right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> if I enable fbcon It doesn't even boot afaict
<RAOF> If the framebuffer console doesn't work then it's highly likely that X won't work, because X is using the framebuffer and will be using it in the same way as fbcon.
<shadeslayer> oh, that indeed makes sense
<shadeslayer> RAOF: I tried the modesetting driver as well
<RAOF> That won't work, because you don't have a kms driver.
<shadeslayer> that resulted in something about Xf86console setpgid calls failing
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> well this sucks :P
<shadeslayer> RAOF: any suggestions on how to make fbcon work?
<shadeslayer> I gave up on it because googling didn't turn up anything
<RAOF> No idea, sorry.
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> it's super weird that the chromeos kernel works
<shadeslayer> same SoC
<RAOF> With X and all?
<shadeslayer> oh, what I meant was, the chromeos kernel works on the chromebook :D
<shadeslayer> which has the same SoC
<shadeslayer> and yes, it runs X
<RAOF> Plausibly with a non-fbdev driver, of course :)
<shadeslayer> maybe
<shadeslayer> hrw didn't mention if the fbdev driver works
<shadeslayer> RAOF: and xserver-xorg-video-armsoc won't be of any help here?
<RAOF> I'm totally unfamiliar with that driver.
<shadeslayer> okay
<RAOF> But "armsoc" seems like an over-ambitious name, as there isn't a single armsoc and each of the graphics chips will need a different driver.
<shadeslayer> yeah, but that thing is specially for the mali GPU's
<RAOF> Then that might work?
<shadeslayer> the name is a misnomer however :P
<shadeslayer> yeah, except I am uncertain on how to put it on the rootfs so that it is seen by the kernel
<shadeslayer> or do I just install that driver and X will pick it up?
<RAOF> X will pick it up
<RAOF> It's not used by the kernel
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> I'll feel super bad if this doesn't work :/
<shadeslayer> since I'll have no option left
<shadeslayer> here goes nothing
 * shadeslayer crosses his fingers
<shadeslayer> nope :(
<shadeslayer> hm, didn't even try armsoc
<RAOF> shadeslayer: You might need to explicitly load it in xorg.conf
<shadeslayer> yeah, doing that
<RAOF> I don't recall that being hooked up to the autodetect.
<shadeslayer> noap
<shadeslayer> RAOF: http://paste.kde.org/735350
<shadeslayer> ignore the OMAP bits, it was forked from the OMAP driver
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> [    13.125] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
<shadeslayer> which is what I got with the modesetting driver
<RAOF> Yeah, armsoc can't detect any supported devices.
<RAOF> [    13.120] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for armsoc
<RAOF> [    13.120] (EE) No devices detected.
<shadeslayer> I have half a mind to try out git
<RAOF> git armsoc, or git xserver, or both?
<RAOF> :)
<shadeslayer> git armsoc
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> master is just one commit ahead -.-
<shadeslayer> so yay, can't do anything with this tablet
<shadeslayer> RAOF: how come the fb driver finds the correct resolution :S
<shadeslayer> and everything else
<shadeslayer> just fails to start
<RAOF> It *is* starting.
<shadeslayer> uh okay
<shadeslayer> then what's the problem?
<RAOF> It's just that what it's displaying isn't ending up on your display.
<shadeslayer> 0.op
<RAOF> As far as X is concerned, everything's working.
<shadeslayer> I see
<RAOF> xf86-video-fbdev is happily drawing to what it thinks is the framebuffer.
<RAOF> But it's clearly mistaken.
<shadeslayer> except it's not
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> RAOF: no way to debug it as well right
<RAOF> shadeslayer: Not that I can think of off hand.
<RAOF> Although getting fbcon working would likely fix it too.
<shadeslayer> yeah, except I have no idea how
<shadeslayer> heh
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-01
<mlankhorst> oh seems that aaronp took notice of that patch breaking optimus on nvidia drivers
<mlankhorst> and has some patches too, nice
<darkxst> hey, will the new pointer barrier events (in libxi) be landing in Saucy?
<mlankhorst> darkxst: yeah but it depends on xserver 1.14 landing first
<darkxst> mlankhorst, oh of course, forgot for a moment my X is from staging...
<mlankhorst> :-)
<mlankhorst> darkxst: just grab the libxi from staging, it's a bit of a problem atm because precise will eventually have to support both
<darkxst> mlankhorst, oh I have xi from staging, but barriers are not working
<mlankhorst> do you have xfixes from staging too?
<darkxst> yes
<mlankhorst> odd, it should work on 1.14
<darkxst> maybe I need to rebuild mutter against those though
<tjaalton> the problem is unity though, we need to be careful not breaking it while pushing new crap in saucy :)
<darkxst> tjaalton, sure understand. 
<mlankhorst> tjaalton: and the problem in precise is going to be even more fun to solve
<darkxst> ah yes, rebuild against staging packages fixes it
<mlankhorst> :-)
<tjaalton> mlankhorst: oh yeah :/
<mlankhorst> I want to talk to some unity devs, I was thinking of doing a mean trick to support both api's in 1 program
<darkxst> mlankhorst, why not backport the new barriers? they are much nicer than the old ones
<tjaalton> darkxst: problem is it breaks unity
<tjaalton> which depends on the old api
<tjaalton> so it needs to be fixed to somehow support both
<mlankhorst> darkxst: because backporting something from the input stack is not trivial
<tjaalton> the staging ppa has a version that supports only the new api
<darkxst> so I guess there is more to it than just the barriers then?
<mlankhorst> it's done at a different level
<tjaalton> that's enough to break things :)
<darkxst> yeh I don't follow the X stack that closely, but I have seen both the barrier patches in Xfixes
<mlankhorst> darkxst: yeah the new one is also in libXI though
<darkxst> yeh I know the events come from XI
<mlankhorst> if it was easy to backport I may have done so for raring :)
<jcristau> Sarvatt: care to add a line about #628758 to mesa:debian-experimental's changelog so it gets closed on upload? :)
<Sarvatt> jcristau: was just about to push that :)
<jcristau> great
<jcristau> thanks
<Sarvatt> oh eww, silly me thought it was like launchpad and bugs go under the source package name making http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?pkg=mesa;dist=unstable a really small list, but the motherload is filed under libgl1-mesa-dri :)
<jcristau> Sarvatt: bugs.debian.org/src:mesa should be the full list
<jcristau> (or, replace pkg=mesa with src=mesa in your url)
<Sarvatt> oh thanks, that helps a lot
<jcristau> Sarvatt: oh, also nnnn@bugs.debian.org doesn't reach the submitter, you need to cc them explicitly
<jcristau> (yes, that sucks)
<Sarvatt> jcristau: ahhh heck, I'm making a mess of the bugs, sorry about that :)
<Sarvatt> didn't realize you guys shipped /etc/drirc, when i brought it up when it first got added everyone was opposed to it :)
<jcristau> no worries
<Sarvatt> fix never got cherry-picked to 8.0 branch
 * Sarvatt switches to mutt to do anything on bugs.debian.org from now on, gmail is a nightmare with it :)
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-02
<Sarvatt> can't believe debian might not go libjpeg-turbo, will be fun wrt wayland :)
<Sarvatt> oh nice, Sven did mesa-demos 8.1, i was waiting till wheezy released to update all this crap
<Sarvatt> jcristau: is it safe to update debian-unstable branches with new versions now given its so close to release, or hold off?
<Sarvatt> mostly thinking apps
<Sarvatt> phew, saved by KiBi's mesa README.source changes for mesa-demos
<mlankhorst> morning
<jcristau> Sarvatt: i'd say go ahead
<Sarvatt> ricotz: finally fixed up mesa in xorg-pkg-tools for 9.2, sorry it took so long :)
<ricotz> Sarvatt, hey, haha, absolutely no need to be sorry here :)
<Sarvatt> tjaalton: starting up a ppa for https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63701 with just the single pci id added so taipei can check if it actually works before going and adding the motherload of new ones.. do you have the source for your i915 dkms anywhere?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 63701 in DRM/Intel "[HSW] intel VGA driver i915 doesn't support new haswell graphics [8086:0a2e] Core i5-4258U（5100, GT3）" [Critical,Assigned]
<Sarvatt> good time to finally SRU the crystalwell changes at the same time :)
<Sarvatt> i'm just shoving lts-quantal equivalents in the ppa since thats what they're testing on
<tjaalton> Sarvatt: yep, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/tjaalton/i915-dkms.git
<bjsnider> has haswell hardware been released yet?
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-03
<bjsnider> the new nvidia blob has a new file, a daemon. i checked and it has its own install script with a procedure for sysv, upstart, or systemd, depending on what the script finds on the target system.
<bjsnider> no idea how tseliot wants to deal with that, but that is now the latest stable driver
<tjaalton> bjsnider: no not released yet
<tjaalton> bjsnider: this is the latest 319 driver?
<tjaalton> a new touch fix branch up
<mlankhorst> RAOF_: do you still use your nexus 7?
<bjsnider> tjaalton, 319.17
<bjsnider> they promoted it to stable
<tjaalton> bjsnider: right
<ricotz> will be in edgers in asap
<bjsnider> ricotz, how do you intend to deal with that new daemon and the install script and whatnot?
<tjaalton> right, please work with tseliot on those to avoid unnecessary conflicts
<tseliot> bjsnider, ricotz: I'm working on it but I'm waiting for Nvidia to get back on some questions on backwards compatibility first
<tseliot> (as I'm packaging it separately)
<bjsnider> tseliot, i checked your git repo last night looking for the latest scripts, but it's still 304 and hasn't been updated for 6 months
<tseliot> bjsnider: maybe have a look at the different branches?
<tseliot> my 319 branch is not there yet, it's only local for now
<ricotz> bjsnider, tseliot, i don't have an optimus setup here and i can't really test these new things in this direction
<tseliot> ricotz: fortunately I can and I'm working on a package to make prime a little easier
<ricotz> tseliot, i guess it isn't much trouble when file conflicts happening
<ricotz> tseliot, alright :)
<ricotz> (i am happy to run the plain driver so far)
<bjsnider> tseliot, so the daemon will  be a separate optional package?
<bjsnider> i didn't know nvidia was having so much trouble starting up fast that they felt the need to install a daemon to do it
<tseliot> bjsnider: yes, unless nvidia decides that each driver version needs to have its own daemon with the same version
<Sarvatt> bjsnider: looks like its just for cuda on a secondary card not being used as a gpu from the discription
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-04
<Dandel> Sarvatt, who would be the person to talk to request a retry on building the piglit for xorg edgers?
<Dandel> the last build attempt was on april 6th, but there was a bug that was fixed on the april 16th commit.
<Sarvatt> Dandel: thanks for the heads up, turning the daily builds back on
<Dandel> also, the standardized opencl library is missing on precise. It's a bit troubling since this was fixed in quantinal and raring.
<Dandel>  ocl-icd-opencl-dev / ocl-icd-libopencl1 do not have any outlandish requirements so it could eaisly be added.
<Dandel> Sarvatt, on piglit I would actually suggest adding the opencl dependencies once precise has Opencl icd package.  
<Dandel> actually, piglit's compile failure was caused by generating the OpenCL tests.
<Dandel> Sarvatt, there's also bugs involving piglit's python scripting due to path resolution. It likes to resolve relative paths according to the location of the python file. The correct behavior is to base the relative path on where the program is ran.
<Dandel> as a user, if you run the example usage from your home folder it will always fail :/ ( there's a patch already up to fix it, just waiting for the devs that can write to the piglit source tree to apply the fix )
<Dandel> Sarvatt, did you also remember to re-enable the raring build?
<Dandel> Sarvatt, the daily build for Raring did not happen. it's still on the april 6th build. However, Precise and Quantal went off without a hitch.
<Duke`> wow I just upgraded to 13.03 and find that compiz with gnome-panel (fallback mode) is seriously boggy in this version o_O
<maxb> What is this 13.03 that you speak of? :-)
<Duke`> oops ;o)
<bjsnider> it's an unreleased march version that only paid subscribers had access to
<Duke`> 13.04 of course
<Duke`> do you want a cd-key for 13.03? :)
<mlankhorst> gcw26
<tomreyn> compiz seriously buggy? wow, hadn't expected /that/
<Duke`> aahhh finally found what was broken, config mess between compiz and gnome
<Duke`> but there still is #1158267
#ubuntu-x 2013-05-05
<Dandel_> I was wondering what it would take to request a backport of the quantinal ocl-icd-opencl-dev package to precise. I know that there is a few quantinal packages that are already in the precise repository.
<Dandel_> i know that precise provides opencl-headers but there is no opencl library so this is a bit of an issue since developers on precise can't even compile opencl based programs due to missing library files.
<tjaalton> just request a backport?
<Dandel> tjaalton, that would work, but two to three driver packages need an update.
<Dandel> although, the opencl-headers package really should install the icd lib at the bare minimum.
<Dandel> after all, both nvidia and fglrx provide icd files (the library finds them at /etc/OpenCL/vendors/ and this is finished by using alternatives )
<tjaalton> why do they need an update?
<Dandel> the client drivers ( nvidia and fglrx for example) should only rely on the libOpenCL.so file. Ubuntu provides this already as a basis. Although, x86_64 based installs cannot run 32-bit opencl programs. ( this is actually supported )
#ubuntu-x 2014-04-28
<hez> Is it a bug that $inetkbds is never used in /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev ?
<hez> Unlike in rules/base ?
<hez> (on 14.04)
<hez> E.g. setxkbmap -display :0 -model acer_c300 -layout de -print results in the same as setxkbmap -display :0 -model this_model_does_not_exist_at_all -layout de -print - but there IS a definition for acer_c300 in symbols/inet
<hez> Gnah, will file a bug report. Hope I didn't bother you.
<Azelphur> As of Xubuntu 14.04, copying text between X screens isn't working properly, I can only copy from certain applications. For example copying from Firefox on :0.0 to anywhere on :0.1 is fine, but copying from a terminal, or from gedit, causes application hangs, and doesn't work.
<Azelphur> anyone got any ideas how I might fix that ^?
#ubuntu-x 2014-04-29
<MikeRL> Patience=gone. My laptop has had several Xorg issues over the past two weeks.
<MikeRL> All the keyboard LEDs recently have lit up on boot, and not a single key responds.
<MikeRL> This has happened multiple times.
<MikeRL> And I need someone knowledgeable. I've been dealing with the mess that I cannot track down for weeks.
<MikeRL> Bouncing off IRC on a daily basis. I know people volunteer and I appreciate that, but nobody can really get to the bottom of this mess.
<MikeRL> So, first step - is there any way to purge xkb-data and reinstall it without having a crapton of dependencies removed?
<MikeRL> I'll be back. Have to reboot multiple times to see if I can remove this messed up behavior.
<chrisq_nl> hi, I just bought a laptop with touchscreen and installed ubuntu 14.04
<chrisq_nl> the touchscreen is working pretty good but I sometimes have to boot twice to get it to work..
<chrisq_nl> and no right click..
<chrisq_nl> any info on future plans..?
<chrisq_nl> any remarks at all..?
#ubuntu-x 2014-04-30
<Prf_Jakob> So how do I access keyboard options in 14.04
<Prf_Jakob> I like to swap left alt and super?
<om26er> mlankhorst, Hello 
<mlankhorst> hey
<om26er> mlankhorst, there is a crash in X with touch screen that needs attention
<om26er> bug 1298727
<ubottu> bug 1298727 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in point_on_screen()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1298727
<om26er> we are doing manual testing of Ubuntu with touch screen laptops and that crash is frequent
<mlankhorst> there are tons :P
<mlankhorst> but i think jason is arranging for me to get a touch screen laptop so i can take a look
<om26er> mlankhorst, do you when will that laptop reach you? asking because the deadline is 9th May
<mlankhorst> no idea
<om26er> mlankhorst, ok. I have assigned that bug to you.
<seb128> mlankhorst, was the valgrind I got you of any use?
<mlankhorst> seb128: a little, tells me that the 2 bugs are probably the same
 * mlankhorst looks if he can find more
<mlankhorst> ah right :P
<mlankhorst> seb128: I fear that one may be harmless..
<mlankhorst> well unless that's really causing it, hmz..
<mlankhorst> derp i should have a fix for that one at least
<seb128> om26er, do you have specific steps to trigger it?
<mlankhorst> seb128: for your bug http://paste.debian.net/96566/
<seb128> om26er, I tried a bit yesterday and couldn't hit it with gallery or camera apps
<seb128> mlankhorst, you think the one from om26er is different though?
<om26er> seb128, we put in 15-20 photos in ~/Pictures and then just flick through all the pictures continuously for a minute or so and it crashes
<mlankhorst> seb128: no idea, try? :-)
<seb128> om26er, I did that, no issue here (but I was running X under valgrind)
<mlankhorst> om26er: do you prefer diff or deb?
<seb128> mlankhorst, can you put the fix into a ppa for om26er to test?
<seb128> or deb works
<seb128> thanks
<om26er> seb128, trying to crash it again, will get back to you
<mlankhorst> ok uploaded to ppa:canonical-x/x-staging, for the impatient just build locally :P
<mlankhorst> or wait a bit longer while I finish
<mlankhorst> seb128: while that thing could potentially crash, it's not the crasher from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1298727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1298727 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Trusty) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in point_on_screen()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> k
<mlankhorst> so thanks for the log, need another one :P
<mlankhorst> debs available at http://people.canonical.com/~mlankhorst/ fwiw
<mlankhorst> can i get a new log seb128?
<seb128> mlankhorst, I'm trying to get one but no success getting any error so far
<mlankhorst> this can't be the real issue though :s
<seb128> well, I'm not even running your debugs
<seb128> I was trying to get the segfault by flicking in gallery
<seb128> it might one of those bugs valgrind makes the bug never show
<seb128> I had one segfault before putting valgrind back there
<mlankhorst> it should show the other one at least, but possibly the case
<mlankhorst> seb128: what if you remove malloc-fill and free-fill?
<seb128> trying
<mlankhorst> or maybe deliberately try to do those things as slow or as fast as possible
<ktk1> Hi Hi
<ktk1>  I'm trying to figure how to fix signal frequency out of range when I'm using the radeon driver. The fglrx driver doesn't give me that error messege. With the open source driver I have to boot with a different monitor, then switch back to the monitor I use normally.
<ktk1> Woops.  Just noticed the line at the top.  But I don't think this is a bug, but rather a config issue.
#ubuntu-x 2014-05-01
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Hey, have you got drm_kms_helper.edid=$FOO:edid/<thing>.bin to work with i915? I can't seem to get it to override the broken EDID on my monitor that's causing i915 to pretend there's nothing there.
<RAOF> Specifically, throwing “drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=HDMI2:edid/1280x1024.bin” on the kernel cmd line (or HDMIA2, or HDMI-A-2, or whatever) doesn't result in i915 doing anything different. If I drop the HDMI2: bit i915 applies that EDID to my eDP and DP outputs, as expected, but _still_ not to HDMI2.
<mlankhorst> hm funstuff :P
<mlankhorst> I just overrode all my EDIDs, I have 2 identical monitors ;-)
<mlankhorst> lets see..
<RAOF> For those playing at home, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7371321/ is what i915 says about my poor old LCD. :)
<mlankhorst> should be HDMI-A-2 then
<mlankhorst> that's the connector name afaict
<RAOF> Tried HDMI-A-2 as well :(
 * RAOF → EOD though.
<mlankhorst> what happens then?
<RAOF> mlankhorst: Same EDID checksum spew from i915, no monitor for RAOF.
<mlankhorst> odd, that should be the magic invocation if dmesg can be trusted :P
<RAOF> It's also possible that i915 won't load the EDID over a present, but broken one :/
<RAOF> This worked for radeon, though.
<mlankhorst> might be
<mlankhorst> but since it uses strncmp, shouldn't HDMI:edid/1280x1024.bin work?
<mlankhorst> though that'd probably make it apply to all hdmi :P
<RAOF> Well, I've only got one HDMI port, so...
<RAOF> I've no idea why i915 thinks I've got two.
<mlankhorst> hm that should fix my 'optimus' config too :P
<pkern> RAOF: You're not using a DP adapter or the like, right? :)
<RAOF> pkern: I *am* using a HDMI→DVI adaptor.
<RAOF> pkern: But that's obviously working, because the BIOS can bring up the display and GRUB will draw correctly to it.
#ubuntu-x 2014-05-02
<pkern> RAOF: Just sayin', because DP -> DVI is usually a HDMI -> DVI with a DP connector.
<RAOF> Yeah, but it's plugged in to an honest-to-god HDMI port. The mini-DP port has a DP output plugged into it.
<awe_> mlankhor1t, ogra sent me your way to ask about a problem I'm having building the touch/phablet/emulator code on 14.04 ( can't find -lGL ).  Is this something you could help with?
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-02
<jcastro> mamarley: ricotz: stats for the month: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16189108/
<mamarley> I'm surprised to see so many people using Yakkety already.  I'm also surprised to see so many people still using Trusty.
<jcastro> trusty doesn't surprise me too much, but yakkety does!
<jcastro> plus I would bet the PPA is more valuable to people on trusty than xenial, which has newer drivers out of the box
<ricotz> there are happy precise users too
<mamarley> I guess I would have assumed it would be used mostly by "MUST HAVE NEW STUFF" people such as myself, so they would want to run the later distro versions too.  I guess I am wrong though.
<jcastro> I am the opposite, I want new drivers and a newer kernel for my box but stable userspace, so I'm firmly in the LTS camp. 
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-05
<chewey> I have a 4096x2160 display connected to a Skylake-driven Displayport – but I can only set a meximum resolution of 3840x2160 in Ubuntu Mate 16.04, even using the 4.6 drm-intel-next kernel. Any idea about where I could kick it?
<chewey> Also: 60Hz would be nice :)
<JanC> chewey: that's a Skylake limitation, I think?
<JanC> although apparently it should *just* be possible
<JanC> chewey: what Skylake do you have?  some have 3840x2160@60Hz as max. resolution
<chewey> JanC: i7-6700 – and no, it's not the hardware, the Ubuntu installer from USB came up with the right resolution. I couldn't login after installation though, due to no login screen ;-)
<JanC> oh, that one should be able to do it indeed
<JanC> it's (mostly?) mobile processors that are limited, I think
<JanC> and if the installer / live CD got it right, then that's really strange
<chewey> I never quite understood the Linux graphics stack, too many layers… – I don't really know where to start.
<JanC> chewey: did you try changing the resolution with xrandr ?
<chewey> Jup. Bad idea: Blank screen with the monitor complaining about "signal out of range".
<chewey> If I had never seen it working, I would suspect cables/interfaces/whatever – but I've seen it, so it is the software somehow.
<JanC> signal out of range usually means combination of resolution and screen refresh rate are too high
<JanC> or maybe combined with bits/pixel
<JanC> should be 24bpp probably
<chewey> Something like that, yes. I see the same message if I set 60Hz on the working 3840x2160.
<chewey> So I'm running 3840x2160@30Hz at the moment. Meh.
<JanC> I think DisplayPort also supports 30bpp (10 bits instead of 8 bits for each of R, G & B), which would require extra bandwidth of course
<JanC> and I'm not sure if audio also counts
<JanC> or the DRM crap
<JanC> chewey: maybe comparing output of "xrandr --query --verbose" on the live CD vs. on the installed system shows something?
<chewey> Good idea! – I'll try that on the next reboot.
#ubuntu-x 2016-05-08
<tjaalton> 2w
<tjaalton> uh..
<touil76> Hello. I've reported a bug there : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/1577170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1577170 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "screen cannot be turned back on after being switched off after some time of inactivity" [Undecided,New]
<touil76> Could you help me with that bug ?
<touil76> Thank you.
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-01
<tomreyn> hi! I'm on a new ryzen 1800x + radeon rx580 build with the hwe-edge kernel on 16.04.2. In general things work very well, but I've got some graphical artifacts which I do not know how to call / describ. in this game, strife (s2 games), when you move the camera to the side of an object, it will have a shadow: http://i.imgur.com/aBTVAgP.png When the camera is on top of the object, this does not happen (or not so much): http://i.imgur.com/EPSOu0z.p
<tomreyn> ng
<tomreyn> http://i.imgur.com/EPSOu0z.png
<tomreyn> this only happens for some objects with glow effects, such as water and fire etc.
<tomreyn> here'S a full screen image of the game (end of game screen) where you can also see these artifacts on the way marks on the top left and the rune stone on the right hand side http://i.imgur.com/jW2sKDA.png
<tomreyn> this also happens with the default and standard hwe kernels. probanly rather agame specific (I have yet to find this out) or mesa bug.
<tjaalton> try ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/updates for a newer mesa
<tomreyn> tjaalton: "* WARNING: Do not use this PPA with enabled HWE stack."
<tomreyn> i doubt that'd be a good idea then
<tomreyn> oh wait that's edgers, sorry
<tomreyn> so i tried ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/updates, but no luck. i'll keep it, though, maybe it'll help get fixes faster.
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-02
<tjaalton> tomreyn: file a bug upstream
#ubuntu-x 2017-05-05
<soee_> hiho :) There is new lts driver version :)
<tjaalton> ?
<soee> mamarley: drivers work with kernel 4.11 for mainline ?
<tseliot> ricotz, mamarley: I'm working on 375.66, so no need to upload it on your side
<mamarley> tseliot: I actually already did it in https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages last night.
<tseliot> mamarley: oh, I didn't check staging
<tseliot> I have a few changes that I'm going to upload BTW
<ricotz> tseliot, alright
#ubuntu-x 2018-05-03
<mamarley> ricotz: I have packaged 396.24 and put it in the normal place.
<ricotz> mamarley, hi, I guess xserver 1.20 is working now?
<mamarley> Yep :)
<ricotz> mamarley, copied
#ubuntu-x 2018-05-04
<tjaalton> ricotz: new vulkan uploaded to sid
<ricotz> tjaalton, great :)
<ricotz> mamarley, hi, I guess 396.18.07 works with xserver 1.20 too now
 * mamarley didn't try.
<ricotz> ok, this is still the most up2date vulkan driver
#ubuntu-x 2019-05-04
<karolherbst> please backport https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/commit/74479a99ecf18fdfdafd033b5efd8d785dd12c28 to 18.04 or either not default to modesetting for all drivers
<tjaalton> missing context
<karolherbst> xorg crashes on out of VRAM with nouveau
<karolherbst> but it's a glamor bug all along
<karolherbst> we have some bug reports on that one
<karolherbst> eg this one: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=110500
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 110500 in Drivers/DRI/nouveau "X-Server crashes - GL error: GL_OUT_OF_MEMORY in glTexSubImage" [Major,Resolved: notourbug]
<tjaalton> ok
<karolherbst> thanks
<tjaalton> that commit is a month old, so every version is affected
<karolherbst> yeah, probably
<karolherbst> tjaalton: actually, 16.04 should be fine as it doesn't force the mdoesetting DDX, but everything newer should be. I think other drivers might run into that issue as well, allthough they should have better handling of out of memory situations
<tjaalton> karolherbst: right, at this point i'm mostly concerned about 19.04 and -hwe-18.04
<tjaalton> and if there's noone on launchpad who can reproduce it, there's not much hope getting that through to updates
<karolherbst> I see. Allthough I imagine that should be fairly easy to reproduce on given hardware. I would be only able to check that on Monday the earliest. And even then I would have to setup a machine with ubuntu on it. :/
<karolherbst> tjaalton: I found this debian bug report, which seems essentially to be the same issue: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=910075
<ubottu> Debian bug 910075 in evolution "evolution crash on interact" [Important,Open]
<tjaalton> the patch to use modesetting on geforce is from fedora btw
<tjaalton> gf8 and up
<karolherbst> yeah, I know
<tjaalton> stock 18.04 didn't have it, only 18.10 and up plus 18.04.2 with hwe backport
<karolherbst> ohh, interesting
<tjaalton> so perhaps only testing on 19.04 would be enough, then silently include it in the next backport
<karolherbst> I am not entirely sure it's a good idea to force enable it and it might make sense to have a simplier way to switch the ddx
<karolherbst> but I kind of see the general issue with X here :/
